# Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!



## Leski (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,
in diesem Thread könnt ihr eure gekauften Kunstköder präsentieren wenn ihr Lust habt,egal ob Gummis,Spinner,Blinker,Wobbler etc.!
Ich fang doch dann gleich mal an mit meiner Anschaffung der letzten Wochen! |bigeyes


----------



## pikehunter88 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

das ist ja mal klar das meine kamera 2 tage vor eröffnung eines threads wo man seine lieblinge präsentieren kann den geist aufgibt aber bilder folgen bald#q mfg


----------



## Alex.k (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meine beiden Rapalas sind 16cm. Die ich als letztes gekauft habe.


----------



## Leski (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die sind ja auch net schlecht#6


----------



## Rheinangler89 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier ma meine Spinnausrüstung, is aber seit kurzem noch um zwei Boxen reicher (Big Hammer Gufis und Canelle Shads).Meine Lieblinge sin die Wobbler in de mittleren Box.



MFG Rheinangler89


----------



## Fanne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

da hast dir ja nen ordentliches sortiment zugelegt ! 

hasten dafür hingelegt  carp releaser


----------



## Leski (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Des wird net verraten,aber wenig wars net gerade :q


----------



## Manni1980 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi Tobi,

habe gesehen, dass du Berkley Ripple Shads hast.

Wie bist du mit denen zufrieden?

Wo und in welcher Grösse setzt du sie ein?

Habe mir überlegt ob ich mir auch welche davon zulege,aber war mich noch nicht ganz sicher.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Manni1980 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi Tobi,

habe gesehen, dass du Berkley Ripple Shads hast.

Wie bist du mit denen zufrieden?

Wo und in welcher Grösse setzt du sie ein?

Habe mir überlegt ob ich mir auch welche davon zulege, aber war mich noch nicht ganz sicher.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## angelpfeife (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich habe leider keine Fotos meiner Box, aber da es nicht so viel ist kann ichs auch kurz auflisten
4 Kopytos (grün mit rotem Kopf): Finde die Laufeigenschaften gerade im Sommer überragend
1 Profiblinker Attractor (grün-glitter mit rotem Schwanz): Ist mit seiner nicht ganz so lebhaften Aktion eher was für den Winter
2 Rapalla husky Jerk ( Firetiger und Glassperch): Waren die einzigen Suspender-Wobbler unter 10€, laufen aber nicht schlecht.
6 Balzer Colonell Wobbler (Rotauge, Hecht und Barsch): Haben eine extrem lebhafte Aktion und sind im Sommer nicht schlecht
Diverse Spinner und Blinker der Firmen Mepps und DAM: Die gehören sowiso in jede Köderbox
Das wars dann auch schon und ich hatte nie das gefühl das was fehlt.|rolleyes


----------



## senne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Yeah, genau so muss es aussehen, hab noch kein Weitwinkel für meine Kamera

Man da hast du es aber krachen lassen, hast heuer offensichtlich einiges vor. 

Seid mir nicht böse, hab keine Lust alle Boxen aufzumachen und zu fotografieren. Sind eh zuviele, aber noch nicht genug!!.

Viele Grüße, Senne.


----------



## nosn (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@carp-releaser wo hast du den die gummifische auf den rechten bild die links liegen her und welche vorallem des sind??
mfg alex


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wahnsinn, da haben sich ja manche gleich ein ganzes "Waffenarsenal" zugelegt . Das vom Themenstarter sieht ja sehr teuer aus.


----------



## PureContact (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*


----------



## ankaro (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sehr schöne Wobbs,

vorallem der Barsch artige gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Jackall Bros. Giron, sehr geiler Wobbler


----------



## PureContact (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Jackall Bros. Giron, sehr geiler Wobbler



Jupp leider is gerade meine Swim Bait Rod ca 3 cm Kürzer als sonst...
hmmm
egal geht grad sonst nix hier


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

alle kunstköder denn werdeich heute mal auch fotos schießen und das öffentlich machen was meine kisten so beherbergen-direkt nach der arbeit gehts los....


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Super einfach rein mit den Bildchen,
hab diesen Thread auch eröffnet das man sieht mit was andere Angler so fischen um vielleicht auf neue oder noch nicht entdeckte Köder Aufmerksam zu werden.|rolleyes


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

werd nacher mal ein paar fotos von meinen zwei grossen taschen machen mit 14 grossen boxen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Moin!

Jeder Trööt hat seine Berechtigung egal was man persönlich von einem Thema hält.
Deshalb wird jetzt der ganze OT Krempel gelöscht. Wer sich am Thema stört kann ja 
wieder leise die Tür hinter sich zu machen am besten kommentarlos. 

Wäre nett wenn Ihr neben den Massenfotos hier auch noch die Zeit findet Eure 
Köder hier, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115252

zu erfassen. Das erleichtert gerade den Anfängern sehr den richtigen Griff ins Köderregal!


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Vielen Dank!#6


----------



## eddyguru (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nabend,

bei mir klingelte heute der Postbote.4x Illex und ein paar nachschub Wintergummis.Aber auch die,konnten heute die vierte Nullnummer hintereinander in 2009 nicht verhindern#c

gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also ich muss sagen die Wobbler von Illex sehen echt spitze aus!! Da kommen die von Rapala fast net ran...|kopfkrat


----------



## Stealth (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

die ersten beiden Bilder sind meine absoluten lieblingswobbler. Der rest is halt situationsabhängig


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

#r sag ich


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Moiiiiiiiiiiiiiin,


Echt schöner Trööt hier^^

Werd auch bald Fotos reinstellen auch wenns noch recht wenig is^^


Aber der schönste Blinker für die Mefo is auf jeden Hansen Fight 18 g

innerhalb von ner viertel stunde n Horni und 50cm Mefo ;-))


LG Jan Peter


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schade, dass meine Digi gerade spackt. Hätte ez gern mal auf des Regal mit den 10-15 (weiß es echt net genau) prall gefüllten Taschen in der Garage drauf gehalten. Von Jerks über Wobs, Shads, Twister, No-Action, Blinker und Spinner, über große Bucktails und Spinnerbaits, alles dabei...!


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schade,
aber probiers doch mal mitm Handy zu fotografieren is bestimmt der Hammer deine Ausrüstung!!|bigeyes


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab an dem Ding grad ma noch weng rumgedrückt und nu geht die tatsächlich widda...! Bin so gut wie aufm Weg in die Garage, Passi rausfahren und extra für dich ma weng draufhalten...! Bis in ner Stunde dann...!


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Cool,
naja n Mann hat hald einfachn Händchen für sowas :q


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So, hab nu arschkalte Pfoten, aber dafür paar Pics für dich/euch...! 

Ich fang mal an mit nem Pic vom Regal (die Walliköder und noch paar vereinzelte Wobs und Gummis fehln da noch) und der "Blechsammlung"...!

Blechsammlung besteht aus 3 solchen Spinnertaschen (natürlich beidseitig befüllt, ma sieht ez nur eine Seite), ne Plastikbox voll mit großen Bucktailspinnern und einer randvollen Spinnerbaitbox...!


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Würd sagen, weiter mach ma mal mit den Poppern und dem ganzen andrem Oberflächenzeug...!


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Als nächstes...!? |kopfkrat

Ach ja, die Jerkbaits...! :m:m

Hab die ez aber net alle extra rausgefummelt, da würd ich ez ja noch mit Eispfoten in der Garage hocken...! Detailiertere Bilder kann ich die Tage aber trotzdem gern ma noch machen, wenn a wollt...!?


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Boah ez hätt ich dacht ich bin a Tacklefreak,aber es gibt auch noch einige andere,gell#h
Naja sag mas mal so Spinnfisch tu ich auch nur so nebenbei,mein Haupttackle liegt im Bereich Karpfenfischen,dazu brauch ich nix sagen oder Fotografieren sonst erklärts mich für Verrückt|bla:


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wenn ma schoma bei den Amis sin...!

Dropshot! :vik:

Vieles davon ist diesen Sommer aus dem USA-Urlaub mitgekommen, echt geile Köder dabei!!!


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wo ma einmal bei Gummi sin, bleib ma doch dabei...! 

Shads und Twister...!

1.) Ladung sind Twister quer durch.
2.) sind alles 20er-23er Gummis plus Riesentwister
3.) alles 16er
4.) alles bis 12er


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hast dun Angelladen  überfallen???|rolleyes


----------



## PureContact (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Gummis fotografier ich mal lieber nicht...


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und zuletzt ma noch paar Wobbler:

-In der Salmo alles ab 16 aufwärts...!
-In der Tasche alles so bis 12er rum...!
-Und dann noch paar lose Boxen mit allem Möglichen drin...!

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nee, eigentlich net! Geh halt nur neben dem Ansitzen auf Raubfisch ab und an a ma recht gern mit den Spinruten los...! 

Ja, diese Gummisammlungen sin immer übel...! Hab hier auch noch einige Packungen so rumliegen, die "auf Reserve" liegen...!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

denn will ich auch mal:


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das einzige schwierige dabei ist sich zu entscheiden mit was für einem Köder das man Angel möchte....|rolleyes


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

und weiter:


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

weiter:


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Zanderlui: Ganz schöne heavy-Köpfe ey (für meine Verhältnisse) und sogar Pilker...! So n Ding hat ich noch NIE an meinen Ruten!!! 

@C-R: Naja, wenn man seine Gewässer kennt, weiß man schon, was man wann ran zu hängen hat um das bestmögliche draus zu machen...! Wobei ich auch zugeben muss, das auch einige "Fun-Köder" dabei sin, die ich nur mal fisch, wenn mir gerade danach ist...! (bspw reine Topwater-Jerks) Aber des fetzt halt einfach!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

und noch ein:


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also ich bin mal ehrlich,ich hab noch nie ge-Jerked und an Pilker hab ich a no nie dran ghabt|peinlich


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Freak like me fällt mir da nur ein...!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> @Zanderlui: Ganz schöne heavy-Köpfe ey (für meine Verhältnisse) und sogar Pilker...! So n Ding hat ich noch NIE an meinen Ruten!!!
> 
> @C-R: Naja, wenn man seine Gewässer kennt, weiß man schon, was man wann ran zu hängen hat um das bestmögliche draus zu machen...! Wobei ich auch zugeben muss, das auch einige "Fun-Köder" dabei sin, die ich nur mal fisch, wenn mir gerade danach ist...! (bspw reine Topwater-Jerks) Aber des fetzt halt einfach!


 
tja für richtig starke strömung oder tiefen bis 30m auf der müritz zum schleppen oder eben für die ostsee zum gufiren


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@C-R: Dafür hab ich in 14 Angeljahren höchstens 5 ma nen Boilie an meinen Ruten gehabt...!


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab gerade mal in meinen Fischereipass vom Verein die neue Jahresplakette reingemacht und hab bemerkt das ich ez schon das 18te Jahr beim Verein bin,is ja krass echt,ach genau wegen deinem Untertitel,kann mich da nur anschliesen..|evil::q


----------



## Friedfischschreck (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Jerkfreak:
Na ma wieder dicke Hose :q

Ne mal ehrlich, hast ne schöne Sammlung angehortet *auchhabenwill*.
Aber du hast ja auch n paar Jahre Vorsprung. Man spricht sich in n paar Jahren wieder 
Falls de zu viele "Lures" hast, weiste ja an wen de dich wenden kannst. Oder gib se gleich dem Luke oder dem Tom. Die vernichten ja bekanntlich alles|rolleyes


----------



## jerkfreak (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

DU bist a ma net viel besser, ne Mäxle...!

Und wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen, dass des MEINE Sammlung is und du davon nix kriegst!? #h

Naja, wer dieses Jahr scho paar von den Dingern im Ostsee versenken, denk ich ma..!? :vik:

Hm, ohne die beiden wäre meine (Jerk-)Sammlung wohl noch n bisl größer...! Aber was opfert man nicht alles für seine (Ex-)Jugend...!


----------



## Leski (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich würd mich da auch anbieten zur kostenlosen Köderannahme|rolleyes,ne Spass beiseite,is doch einfach geil in den Angelladen zu gehen und sich nach neuem umzugucken,meist kann man es gar nicht erwarten dann damit endlich zum Wasser zu kommen.
Zur Zeit is es hald einfach ein bißchen Ka*** wegen der eisigen Kälte,naja kann man sich auf neue Einkäufe konzentrieren


----------



## grazy04 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so hab heute auch paar neue bekommen,die Box iss von LUXTools, 2 seitig fürn 10ner bei OBI


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> so hab heute auch paar neue bekommen,die Box iss von LUXTools, 2 seitig fürn 10ner bei OBI


 

bei obi???denn pass auf das die twisterfest ist sonst sind die schönen köder hin|bigeyes

habe ich auch schon gehabt da ärgert man sich richtig!!!


----------



## grazy04 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

öhm wie meinste das ? wegen ankleben ?


----------



## pikehunter88 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@pure contact
hab ich da auf einen deiner bilder etwa nen lucky craft real bait im forellen dekor entdeckt??
wenn ja rechtfertigt dieser köder echt sein geld bin auch drauf und dran mir einen zuzulegen. meine absoluten lieblingsköder für hecht sind die von musky innovations hab aus jeder reihe mind. einen und das sind keine kleinen wie meine signatur andeutet:vik:


----------



## freddy-skelletor (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wo bleiben den die guten köder?


----------



## rallye-vid (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



freddy-skelletor schrieb:


> wo bleiben den die guten köder?



Die musst du uns mal zeigen #h


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da bin ich ja auch gespannt|bigeyes


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> öhm wie meinste das ? wegen ankleben ?


 
na es gibt doch zum beispiel im angelladen extra twisterboxen die twisterfest sind wegen den weichmachern in den ködern....weiß nicht aber denke die meisten boxen ausm baumarkt werden das wohl nicht sein meine hatte es zumindest nicht und nach 2wochen rein geschaut da waren dort nur noch gummiklumpen drin und ich konnte die köder weghauen!


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



freddy-skelletor schrieb:


> wo bleiben den die guten köder?


 

wieso wo bleiben die guten???bloß weil nicht jeder köder hier auf bild illex oder lucky craft drauf zu stehen hat und nicht mindestens 30euro das stück gekostet hat???|uhoh:

kein verständnis....|uhoh:


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



freddy-skelletor schrieb:


> wo bleiben den die guten köder?



Was ist den, Deiner Auffassung nach, ein guter Köder?


Ich habe viele GuFis und einige Wobbler in meinen Ready to Go Boxen, ok das ganze hat mich inkl der Wobbler ~100€ gekostet, ist natürlich nicht die Welt aber fangen tut der Kram gut  Die Fehlinvestitionen habe ich auch irgendwo im Keller, aber die werde ich nicht hier auflisten.

Bild werde ich mal am WE einstellen.


----------



## grazy04 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> na es gibt doch zum beispiel im angelladen extra twisterboxen die twisterfest sind wegen den weichmachern in den ködern....weiß nicht aber denke die meisten boxen ausm baumarkt werden das wohl nicht sein meine hatte es zumindest nicht und nach 2wochen rein geschaut da waren dort nur noch gummiklumpen drin und ich konnte die köder weghauen!



asoo, da hab ich ma keine Ahnung  , na ma schauen, ich hab noch sonne Box wo paar einfache "fertiggummis" drinn sind und ein paar (sich sehr komisch anfühlende) Würmer. Die ist nun schon 3-4 Wochen bestückt, muss ich gleich mal heute Abend schauen.... Danke für den Tip



> wo bleiben den die guten köder?



Zeig mal ein paar damit wir wissen was gute Köder sind !!!!!!


----------



## grazy04 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Fehlinvestitionen habe ich auch irgendwo im Keller, aber die werde ich nicht hier auflisten.
> 
> Bild werde ich mal am WE einstellen.


Da gibbet aber nen schönen Fred hier im Board, da würden die sicher gut passen


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> asoo, da hab ich ma keine Ahnung  , na ma schauen, ich hab noch sonne Box wo paar einfache "fertiggummis" drinn sind und ein paar (sich sehr komisch anfühlende) Würmer. Die ist nun schon 3-4 Wochen bestückt, muss ich gleich mal heute Abend schauen.... Danke für den Tip
> 
> 
> 
> Zeig mal ein paar damit wir wissen was gute Köder sind !!!!!!


 

wie gesagt es muss nicht eine box habe ich auch ausm baumarkt da passiert nix....aber es kann und das wäre denn schade um die gummis...

deshalb habe ich fast nur für meine gummis die plano boxen sind super verschiedene größen mit selbst steckbaren fächern und gut..


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Muss auch sagen die Plano-Boxen sind echt super,die besten sind diese wo ma die Abtrennung auch quer reinstecken kann,perfekt für Wobbler.#6
Ich glaub jedoch das den Kunststoffboxen nix passiert vom OBI,das einzige was passieren kann meines erachtens is falls man so ne Box mal aus versehen längere Zeit an einem heißen Orte bzw. in der Sonne stehen hat,das die Gummis schmilzen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

.......


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> .......


 
schickes teil mit richtig schuppen wa....


----------



## stichling-hunter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> bei obi???denn pass auf das die twisterfest ist sonst sind die schönen köder hin|bigeyes
> 
> habe ich auch schon gehabt da ärgert man sich richtig!!!


 ihr müsst auf das "resistent gegen weichmacher"-symbol achten

wenn ich mich recht erinnere sieht das so aus, ansonsten mal auf die symbole auf euren bewährten boxen ausm angelladen schauen, dann klappts auch mit obi, bahr und co


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> ihr müsst auf das "resistent gegen weichmacher"-symbol achten
> 
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere sieht das so aus, ansonsten mal auf die symbole auf euren bewährten boxen ausm angelladen schauen, dann klappts auch mit obi, bahr und co


 
alles klar...:m


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> .......


 
HI,
darfman fragen was das für einer ist,der würde sich bestimmt gut in meiner Köderbox machen |rolleyes


----------



## stichling-hunter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@carp: müsste nen lucky craft pointer sein


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> HI,
> darfman fragen was das für einer ist,der würde sich bestimmt gut in meiner Köderbox machen |rolleyes


 
Ja, ist ein Lucky Craft, Pointer, 78 mm (hier Japan Edition, da heisst das Teil "B´Freeze")


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> es ist ein Hart Wobbler Pro Collection Faktor Minnow Farbe weiß ich jetzt nicht.


 
neee, knapp vorbei, ich hab schliesslich noch die OVP hier rumfliegen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

habs schon gelöscht


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Na _dann will ich auch mal:
_


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Jungens, Jungens...


...endlich mal normale Leute!!:vik:

Grüße JK


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wie kommstn ez da drauf?|kopfkrat:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Vielleicht weil man sich selber schon für völlig größenwahnsinnig hält, wenn man seine eigene KuKö-Sammlung betrachtet.

Schön zu sehen, daß man da nicht der Einzige ist. :q:q:q


----------



## Leski (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da geb ich dir recht :q


----------



## feeder67 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hallo boardis auch möchte mich beteidigen. hier ein auszug meiner kukö


----------



## feeder67 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

und noch ein bischen blech und ein paar wobbler


----------



## zandertex (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



feeder67 schrieb:


> und noch ein bischen blech und ein paar wobbler



jeder hat mal "klein" angefangen.  :q:q


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Immer wieder schön, solche Boxen zu sehn...! Kunstköder sind einfach nur geil...! Je mehr, desto juhu...!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

schön schön!!!!! heute abend bin ich dann drann mach nach der arbeit dann ein paar bilder!


----------



## Zanderlilly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

PETRI JUNGS; ICH BIN ZWAR ERST 11 ABER ICH HAB AUCH EIN PAAR. :vik:
GRUß ZANDERLILLY


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

#r Da hast dir ja was schönes zusammengespart.
Weiter so!:m


----------



## crazyFish (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Zanderlilly

Keine Sorge noch sind dass ein paar, aber bald weißt du nicht mehr wie du den Überblick gehalten sollst


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@zanderlilly,
herzlich willkommen an board.
@all
bei mir lohnt es sich noch nicht,mit meinen 5 gufis ,5 wobblern und 10 spinnern,neben dem stippen reizt mich jetzt auch das spinnfischen:|supergri
also werd ich wohl mal richtig zuschlagen müssen.


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @zanderlilly,
> herzlich willkommen an board.
> @all
> bei mir lohnt es sich noch nicht,mit meinen 5 gufis ,5 wobblern und 10 spinnern,neben dem stippen reizt mich jetzt auch das spinnfischen:|supergri
> also werd ich wohl mal richtig zuschlagen müssen.


 
nein musst nicht zuschlagen...wenn man so wie du nicht viele köder hat aber in denen das vertrauen hat ist es besser als wenn du so wie ich oder jerkfreak hier zum beispiel den keller voll hast-denn dort kommt es immer wieder vor das man ein köder  nimt nix fängt und so das vertrauen in ihn verliert und somit nach und nach immer mehr davon hat denen man aber nicht vertraut....sicher in manchen situationen benötigt man eine große auswahl wenn die fische launisch sind aber in den allermeisten fällen reicht eine hand voll köder aus um zum erfolg zu kommen.


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@zanderlui,
ich hab immer so nebenbei nen bischen gesponnen^^und mich halt als eigentliche methode auf das stippen "spezialisiert".nur möchte ich jetzt auch öfter gezielt spinnen gehen,zander und co reizen mich nämlich sehr:q und dazu wollte ich meine ausrüstung etwas aufstocken.


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da wirst du hier in der einen oder anderen Kiste bestimmt ein paar Interessante Sachen finden #6


----------



## zesch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

...ich mach heute abend auch ein paar Fotos...

@crazy fish

+ von ca. 350 verschiedenen Ködern (Gufis) sind auf jeden Fall, nach einer gewissen Angelzeit, Favoriten zu nehmen...

oder auch Größe / Farbe zu welcher Jahreszeit

so wird dann ein Ködervorrat auch irgendwann "wieder kleiner", weil man fast nur noch "fängiges" Gummi kauft...

mir haben mehrere Angler gesagt es sei normal 450 montierte Gufis,

sowie ca. weitere 600 - 800 Gummis "auf Vorrat" zuhause zu "haben"

....dabei kann ich leider nur einen GuFis gleichzeitig am Wasser fischen.....

Fotos kommen

Gruß
zesch


----------



## jerkfreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Muss ich Zanderlui recht geben. Ne riesen Auswahl ist nicht immer vorteilhaft. Manchmal findet man, wenn die Fische launisch sind, dann bei großer Auswahl schon immer mal noch ne Rettung für den Tag, aber die meiste Zeit hat man an den jeweiligen Gewässern eben "seine" Farben und Köder, die (fast) immer gehn...!

@C-R: Ja, finde es auch intressant, mal so weng die andren Boxen zu sehn, da entdeckt man schon immer mal noch n paar schöne Sachen...!

Verkehrt find ich den Tröt hier ez nicht...!

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## jerkfreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Zesch, du bringst es auf den Punkt...! Irgendwann hat mein Vorrat dann auch mal angefangen, wieder weng ab zu nehmen...!


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Werd heut mal auch meine Sammlung Fotografieren,bis später.....


----------



## crazyFish (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



zesch schrieb:


> ...ich mach heute abend auch ein paar Fotos...
> 
> @crazy fish
> 
> ...



Ja in der Richtung handhabe ich es auch, Köder denen ich dann iwann nich mehr vertraue finden entweder ihren Weg zu Ebay oder werden an Jungangler abgegeben.

Und soviel Langeweile meine Köder alle vorher zu montieren hatte ich noch nich |rolleyes, dass wird Bedarfsgerecht gemacht.


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Genau so mach ichs auch,die alten entweder in Ebay rein oder an nen Kumpel der noch studiert,irgendwann verliert man einfach das Vertrauen...|rolleyes


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Jetzt weiß ich wie der Händler um die Ecke überlebt. Weil so viele Ruten und Rollen verkaufen die ja nich aber wenn ich eure Sammlungen so sehe dämmerts mir:m Respekt


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da sind ein paar aus meiner Sammlung:











Mittlerweile hat sich der LC-Bestand noch etwas vergrößert, ergänzt von ein paar Squirrels und ein paar Trick Dartern von MB.
Und Gummis gibts auch genug, das übliche halt, Kopytos, Shaker...


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Vom feinsten die Teile dann werd ich mal loslegen!!!
Als erstes die Gummis


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Dann der rest der Gummis


----------



## Leski (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und zu guter letzt noch Jigköpfe Spinner und Wobbler:q


----------



## Sladdi (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Naja ich stehe halt noch in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*





Die kamen heut abend mit der Post!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Naja da kann ich nich mithalten^^
Ich hab ca.30Wobbler aber nur hoch qualitative was mir als rotz vorkommt ladet sofort in die tonne#6


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Naja da kann ich nich mithalten^^
> Ich hab ca.30Wobbler aber nur hoch qualitative was mir als rotz vorkommt ladet sofort in die tonne#6


Also ich glaub ich komm mal zu dir die Tonne plündern|rolleyes


----------



## crazyFish (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Naja da kann ich nich mithalten^^
> Ich hab ca.30Wobbler aber nur hoch qualitative was mir als rotz vorkommt ladet sofort in die tonne#6



Es gibt doch hier im Board einen Thread um Material an Jungangler zu verschenken, ich glaube da wären die Sachen besser aufgehoben als im Mülleimer, denn nich jeder braucht unbedingt das beste auf dem Markt.


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*


----------



## zesch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich dachte ich muß mich in Behandlung begeben !

aber es gibt "Gleichgesinnte"


















































































Gruß
zesch


----------



## zesch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

weiter:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Zesch du musst wohl doch in behandlung das ist ja mal der knaller!!!|bigeyes   hab freitag mehr zeit dann mach ich auch mal fotos vom Waffenarsenal!!!


----------



## zandi2 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab mein Laminat auch mal verziert. Aber nur mit meinen heissesten Eisen. Falls ich mal zufällig  auf einer einsamen Insel auf einem schwedischen See ausgesetzt werde , sind die Jungs dabei. Dann verhungere ich garantiert nicht.#6


----------



## Stachelritter86 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Carp-Releaser: Man merkt, du fischt am Staussee. Der Farben und Gufis nach müsste es auch noch recht erfolgreich sein!

@ zesch: Du spinnst;-) Aber im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## gismowolf (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@zesch !
Gefällt mir,Deine Sammlung!!
Ich motze Jigköpfe auf und mache sie auch selbst in verschiedenen Formen und Gewichten und kombiniere sie mit Fliegen.D.h.ich binde z.B.Rehhaarstreamer auf Jigs in allen möglichen Varianten.


----------



## zesch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@gismowolf

schöne Streamer Jigs hast Du da !

...fängst Du damit auch Zander ?

in welchen Gewässer (-n) bist Du mit solchen Jigs besonders erfolgreich ?

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Strykee (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Oh mann, ich dachte ich binn Krank, aber Ihr seid ja echt der Hammer ...

Na ja, bei Zesch wundert mich das erlichgesagt nicht, ich kenn ihn ja mitlerweile nen paat Tage aber die Bilder haben mich doch etwas überrascht 

Heut werd ich mal meine Samlung knipsen aber es ist bei weitem nicht sooo viel und worallem nicht soo asugefallen


----------



## EOD (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

E N D L I C H! ! !

Habe ich die schriftliche Bestätigung von Euch bekommen
daß ich offensichtlich völlig normal bin.

Ich werde heute Abend diese Seiten sofort meiner Frau zeigen
und anschliesend ganz ungeniert meine spärlichen Vorräte
aus ihren nicht standesgemäßen Verstecken hervorzaubern.

D A N K E   Ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen !

Ich werde bei gelegenheit auch meine zeigen.
____________________________________________
Schöne Grüße aus dem Hausruckwald
EOD-IEDD (Herbert)#h


----------



## gismowolf (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@zesch 
Danke!Freut mich,wenn sie Dir gefallen!Auch Barsche,Refos,Bafos,Döbel und Hechte sind ganz wild darauf!!Ab und zu beißt auch eine Barbe darauf.Gewässer = Fluß,60 bis 100m Breite,Tiefe 100-300cm,tiefste Gumpen bis 6m tief,Barbenregion.Leider sind in meinen Hausgewässer keine Zander vorhanden,bis auf einige wenige,welche aus einem flußaufwärts gelegenem See abwandern.Diese Zander fange ich sehr selten aber doch.
Vor Jahren hab ich sehr oft in der Donau geangelt,da war der Zander mein Hauptzielfisch!Fängigster Köder war Eigenbaujig mit halbem Köfi oder Köfischwanz(flatternd!).
@OED
Servus Herbert!
Zeig sie bald her#6


----------



## EOD (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Gismowolf
VOI SUPPA deine Selbstgebundenen!
Freu mich schon darauf sie live zusehen.
Werde meine so rasch wie möglich einstellen.
Gruß
EOD/Herbert


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



zesch schrieb:


> ich dachte ich muß mich in Behandlung begeben !


 
Nee da hast du schon richtig gedacht!!! |bigeyes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@gismowolf

Echt klasse, die Selbstgebauten! Da würd ich Dir glatt ein paar von abkaufen - Respekt!


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> @ Carp-Releaser: Man merkt, du fischt am Staussee. Der Farben und Gufis nach müsste es auch noch recht erfolgreich sein!
> 
> @ zesch: Du spinnst;-) Aber im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...
> 
> ...


 
Beides wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. RW geht immer :q

@zesch: Stellst du dir pro Angeltag immer ein neues Sortiment zusammen? st dOCH ein bisschen umständlich.


----------



## Strykee (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Beides wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. RW geht immer :q
> 
> @zesch: Stellst du dir pro Angeltag immer ein neues Sortiment zusammen? st dOCH ein bisschen umständlich.



Also bei mir ist es so das ich jeh nach Gewässer, Wasserstand, Jahreszeit, und zu erwartende Fische meine Box neu zusqammenstelle, ich hab keine lust immer meinen kompletten Kram mitzuschleppen 

Natürlich gibt es einige Köder denen ich mehr vertraue, diese sind sogesehen ein fester Bestandteil meiner Boxen


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Strykee schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es so das ich jeh nach Gewässer, Wasserstand, Jahreszeit, und zu erwartende Fische meine Box neu zusqammenstelle, ich hab keine lust immer meinen kompletten Kram mitzuschleppen
> 
> Natürlich gibt es einige Köder denen ich mehr vertraue, diese sind sogesehen ein fester Bestandteil meiner Boxen


 
Ich habe momentan vier gefüllte boxen mit meinen Lieblingsfarben. Diese nehme ich immer mit. Der Rest liegt zu Hause und wird manchmal mitgenommen. Ich habe eigtl mein Sortiment. Da artet nichts aus - nicht so wie bei zesch |supergri


----------



## zesch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich unterscheide:

- Lippe
- Kanäle
- Rhein

hier wird immer mit ganz verschiedenen Ködern (Köpfen) gefischt + gefangen...

im Schnitt habe ich aber auch 3 Boxen, mit insgesamt 150 versch. Ködern dabei,

um auf jede Wasser- + Windsituation vorbereitet zu sein

+ immer die gleichen Köder zu fischen ist mir zu langweilig...

... denke dann immer : ohh den kennen Sie auch schon

wenn ich alles reduzieren würde was fängt, dann käme ich auf max. 15 versch. Gummiköder, lange vor einem Wobbler oder Blinker/Spinner...

unter diesen 15, gäbe es dann, je nach Jahreszeit, zwischen 3 und 4 Favoriten

..leider geht es, wie bei anderen Hobbys auch, manchmal nur um das haben

= so äußert sich mein extremes Suchtverhalten, sozusagen 3 Monate keinen Angelladen gesehen oder Gufi bestellt, folgt schon eine Entzugphase...............

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Stachelritter86 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich kann mich nur wiederholen:

Zesch, du spinnst (aber mit vielen verschiedenen Ködern;-))!

Aber dieses Haben-will kenn ich auch. Da glitzert und funkelt es eben viel zu verführerisch in Katalogen, auf Homepages und an den Kukö-Wänden vom Händler...

Vieles wandert in die Köderbox, wird dann kurz probiert, wegen mangelnden Erfolgs disqualifiziert und in den Versager-Gulag, die Unfängigkeits-Box abgeschoben...

Ab und zu wird wieder einer rehabilitiert, eingesetzt und wird plötzlich zum König der Angeltasche....

Jaja, das wechselhafte Leben der Kunstköder...

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

. ..... Und die "Versager " werden dann meist geopfert um sich durch Hängergründe durchzuarbeiten und um die Struktur kennen zu lernen ........


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

krank 
Naja in ein paar Jahren, wenn ich meine Grundausrüstung (ruten,rollen) zusammenhab, dann kommen auchnoch mehr kukös, aber naja, jetzt hab ich ja auch nicht wenig...
der einzige unterschied ist wohl der, dass ich mit all meinen ködern bereits einen fisch gefangen habe =):vik:
Was ich bei manchen hier keineswegs glauben kann


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ein Bild von meinen wenigen Oberflächenködern. Reichen aber um Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Für Zander

http://img104.*ih.us/img104/1118/imgp4016ak7.th.jpg

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/5330/imgp4017xa6.th.jpg

Ein paar Mefo/Dorsch Blinker

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/6283/imgp4018qr6.th.jpg

N paar Große Köder für Hecht

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/5773/imgp4019rm1.th.jpg

Jerkbaits

http://img104.*ih.us/img104/9321/imgp4020ol5.th.jpg

n paar UL Köder für Bachforellen/Barsch

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/9818/imgp4021bl4.th.jpg

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/7874/imgp4022ql9.th.jpg

Softjerks

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/4893/imgp4023wx3.th.jpg

Vertikal Köder

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/2381/imgp4025fb4.th.jpg


Zubehör für die ganzen Softbaits

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/5477/imgp4024so8.th.jpg

paar Wobbler 

http://img104.*ih.us/img104/6890/imgp4027mb3.th.jpg

paar Softbaits

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/219/imgp4030ld4.th.jpg

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/2656/imgp4032ru7.th.jpg

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/777/imgp4033ow4.th.jpg


----------



## stanleyclan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

der weiße im Skellett-Design ist cool haste auf den schon mal was gefangen??(WAS?)


----------



## Leski (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> . ..... Und die "Versager " werden dann meist geopfert um sich durch Hängergründe durchzuarbeiten und um die Struktur kennen zu lernen ........






@Hackersepp:Aber ist auch öfters mal erfolgreich, ich sag nur Manns Action Shad,gell  :q

@Stachleritter: Wie kommstn ez da drauf das ich am Stausee fische?:q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> der einzige unterschied ist wohl der, dass ich mit all meinen ködern bereits einen fisch gefangen habe =):vik:
> Was ich bei manchen hier keineswegs glauben kann



Du sagst es


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> der weiße im Skellett-Design ist cool haste auf den schon mal was gefangen??(WAS?)



Ne, hab ich nicht. Ich hab den kleinen Popper erst im späten Sommer bekommen und das ist bei mir zu spät für Oberflächenangelei. 
Ich hab ein paar Barschnachläufer beim testen im Flachen gehabt, aber das waren nur kleine die ehr neugirig waren.

Dennoch ist das ein sehr guter Popper der extrem gut läuft und resistent gegen zu dolle Schläge ist.


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi, hier mal eine Auswahl von mir.
(Nur das was weder Gummi, noch im aktuellen Deck ist...)

Grüße JK


----------



## Leski (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Heftige Wobbler und Jerkbaitsammlung #r

*@all:* finds einfach so super von euch das ihr so zahlreich eure Köder hier reinstellt,wenn einen ein mal die Kunstköder-Sucht gepackt hat kann man einfach nicht genug davon bekommen!!

P.S: Ich hoffe es finden hier noch einige rein und erfreuen sich am Anblick eurer geilen Köder und stellen ihr Zeug noch dazu!!

|jump:|jump:|jump:
       |laola:


----------



## Strykee (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nun auch das versprochene von mir 

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/341/cimg4092hx9.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/8218/cimg4093vs7.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/2034/cimg4094ph5.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/5007/cimg4095oi4.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/my.php?image=cimg4092hx9.jpghttp://img228.*ih.us/img228/8611/cimg4096uc6.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/my.php?image=cimg4092hx9.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/my.php?image=cimg4092hx9.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/my.php?image=cimg4095oi4.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/my.php?image=cimg4096uc6.jpg


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Strykee: Den Gufi oben rechts auf dem zweiten Bild von Dir (den weiß/roten) hatte ich mal einen Beitrag im "Schlechtesten-Kunstköder-Thread" gewidmet, wie bist Du denn mit den Fischen zufrieden?
Bei mir liefen die gar nicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Strykee (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



jkc schrieb:


> @Strykee: Den Gufi oben rechts auf dem zweiten Bild von Dir (den weiß/roten) hatte ich mal einen Beitrag im "Schlechtesten-Kunstköder-Thread" gewidmet, wie bist Du denn mit den Fischen zufrieden?
> Bei mir liefen die gar nicht...
> 
> Grüße JK




 Du meinst den weiß/roten Iron Claw Breakdaner Shard?

also für mich ist das einer der besten Hechtshards für den Sommer, hab den auch noch in motoroilglitter und perlmut/gelb der ist sogar noch fängiger


----------



## Phil Lee (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

oh my f***ing god...ich dachte schon ich hätte viele Kunstköder, aber was ich hier zu sehen bekomme, verschlägt mir glatt die Sprache.

Seid ihr Millionäre???

#t;+|rolleyes#c#6


----------



## Sladdi (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Pfff.......

 Da sprechen doch glatt alle von Finanzkrise und Geld mangel......
Ich glaube der einzige mangel der bei euch herrscht ist der an Platz für das ganze Zeug. :q


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Pfff.......
> 
> Da sprechen doch glatt alle von Finanzkrise und Geld mangel......
> Ich glaube der einzige mangel der bei euch herrscht ist der an Platz für das ganze Zeug. :q


Wir sollen doch kaufen laut Wirtschaft|bla:|bla: und Politik|bla:|bla:

Ist ja echt der Hit hier, geil.Dann will ich auch mal 

Hier ein paar Bucktailspinner,Jerks und Gummis
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/225/p1150012ew5.th.jpghttp://img155.*ih.us/img155/8537/p1150004iy8.th.jpghttp://img231.*ih.us/img231/6730/p1150003qx4.th.jpg


Für Barsch+Forelle       und Topwater 
http://img184.*ih.us/img184/9281/p1150008gy2.th.jpghttp://img299.*ih.us/img299/7573/p1150009qv1.th.jpg



Mittlere Swimmbaits ,Große Swimmbaits ,kleinere Swimmbaits
und eine paar wobbler

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/672/p1150019kk1.th.jpghttp://img231.*ih.us/img231/5390/p1150006ir6.th.jpghttp://img299.*ih.us/img299/1890/p1150013uv7.th.jpg







Meine "P..isverlängerungen":q
http://img155.*ih.us/img155/2619/p1150001us3.th.jpg

So, das soll erstmal reichen #h


----------



## Zanderlilly (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@zesch
Hast du überhaupt noch den überblick??????
Gruß 
         Zanderlilly


----------



## AXNDY (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

*So nun stell ich auch mal ein Paar von meiner Sammlung rein ....... *

Immer wenn ich im Angelladen bin, muss ich ein neuen Gummi-Fisch kaufen ist ne Sucht 
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/7549/86326442hc0.jpg
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/7472/80520453xp9.jpg
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/80520453xp9.jpg/1/w800.png


----------



## eddyguru (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nabend,

da Wetter und Pegelstand heute nicht gerade nach Zander schreien,habe ich heute die Zeit genutzt und die Gummis sortiert.Und direkt ein paar Pics für den Tröd hier geschossen.


























































Nach nem knappen Jahr nur Spinnfischen hat sich schon ne Menge angesammelt.Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar Jerks und ne ganze menge Barschbaits.Da mein bester Angelkumpel gleichzeitig auch mein Dealer ist,wird sich das in den nächsten Wochen ändern

greetz 

Eddy#h


----------



## senner (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hehe, mit der plerre im hintergrund 

ist das so eine eis-frei decke fürs auto? eig gar keine schlechte idee. mein wobbler-schrank quilt über #6


----------



## eddyguru (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



senner schrieb:


> ist das so eine eis-frei decke fürs auto?


 
Das ist ne Isomatte oder so ähnlich|kopfkrat.Vom Camping.

gruß


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Eddy, hast nen eigenen Shop aufgemacht?


----------



## Leski (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Gestern hab ich auch endlich mein Schmuck-Stück bekommen
|jump:


----------



## baric miro (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

das sind meine 30% rest ist noch im garage


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier LC Pointer 78 und 65, G-Splash und Sammy 65 und ein paar MB Trick Darter:


----------



## Leski (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Feine Wobblerchen,auch haben möcht :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@carp-releaser:
ist das besagter welcher, wo ich Dir mal ´ne PN zu geschickt habe? sehr lecker!


----------



## Leski (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> @carp-releaser:
> ist das besagter welcher, wo ich Dir mal ´ne PN zu geschickt habe? sehr lecker!




|sagnix:q,hab noch andere gefunden die echt super sind und die ich mir noch mit der Zeit zulegen werde.


----------



## Sladdi (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Was mir ja aufgefallen ist, dass etliche ihre Wobbler Original verpackt rumliegen haben.
Sind die nur noch nicht benutzt und wenn ja, warum dann so viele unbenutzte, oder hebt ihr die Verpackungen immer auf und bewahrt sie darin?


----------



## Leski (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wahrscheinlich das se net alt werden :q,ich fisch eigentlich auch schon gerne mal mit ihnen:q


----------



## Leski (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Öfters mal was neues |bigeyes:q


Is ein Hart Doc-W Minnow 85mm


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Was mir ja aufgefallen ist, dass etliche ihre Wobbler Original verpackt rumliegen haben.
> Sind die nur noch nicht benutzt und wenn ja, warum dann so viele unbenutzte, oder hebt ihr die Verpackungen immer auf und bewahrt sie darin?



Lege mir über den Winter einen kleinen Vorrat an, habe die Wobbler deswegen noch nicht gefischt. Das wird in der neuen Saison aber passieren, dann werden die Verpackungen entsorgt.


----------



## Sladdi (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Dachte immer den Vorrat legt man sich vor dem Winter an. 

Mal etwas anders gefragt, wie könnt ihr euch denn ohne überhaupt merken welcher Wobbler wie Tief läuft, ob sinkend, schwimmend oder suspender? |kopfkrat

Ist ja nicht gerade so, dass bei den meisten hier die Sammlung noch überschaubar ist.


----------



## stanleyclan (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

schätze mal deswegen behalten manche ihre Verpackungen...da steht das ja alles drauf!


----------



## Leski (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schaut mal was der nette Postbote heute bei mir vorbeigebracht hat:q


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Dachte immer den Vorrat legt man sich vor dem Winter an.
> 
> Mal etwas anders gefragt, wie könnt ihr euch denn ohne überhaupt merken welcher Wobbler wie Tief läuft, ob sinkend, schwimmend oder suspender? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ist ja nicht gerade so, dass bei den meisten hier die Sammlung noch überschaubar ist.



Das ist bei mir recht einfach, da meine Suspender fast ausnahmslos zwischen 1 und 2m Tauchtiefe haben und sich nur der Hersteller unterscheidet.
Ansonsten ist es aber auch keine Schande, sich das Typenschild von der Verpackung in seine Köderbox zu tun...


----------



## Leski (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ne is es net,andererseits wenn man ein wenig Gefühl für die Sache hat sieht man ja auch eigentlich an der Schaufel wie Tief er läuft...:m


----------



## Sladdi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das "Gefühl" wird mit der Zeit schon kommen denke ich mal. 

Aller Anfang ist halt schwer.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meine Miniwobblersammlung.


http://img216.*ih.us/img216/8328/p1000577st2.jpg



http://img217.*ih.us/img217/5227/p1000578ej3.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img217/p1000578ej3.jpg/1/

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/120/p1000579ys8.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img141/p1000579ys8.jpg/1/

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/3726/p1000580fr8.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img141/p1000580fr8.jpg/1/

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/1963/p1000581oc1.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img217/p1000581oc1.jpg/1/

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9458/p1000583sx0.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img217/p1000583sx0.jpg/1/

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/3492/p1000584yu8.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img216/p1000584yu8.jpg/1/

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/9275/p1000585zb1.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img216/p1000585zb1.jpg/1/

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/3079/p1000586gc1.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/83/p1000588np0.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img217/p1000588np0.jpg/1/

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/981/p1000589es0.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img216/p1000589es0.jpg/1/

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/2669/p1000590iq2.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img141/p1000590iq2.jpg/1/


----------



## Leski (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ja mei,die sind ja niedlich die kleinen:g


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hmm, ich hätte ein Centstück oder eine Erdnuss zum Vergoleich daneben legen sollen...


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Naja, aber wenn man sich bisl auskennt, kennt ma die meisten von denen auch und dann weis man, was des für "Spielzeuge" sind...!

Schöne Sammlung!


----------



## manolo86 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Ronny Kohlmann, interessante Wobbler.
Ich habe auch 2 von den ganz kleinen, die nur einem Drilling haben.
Aber was kann man damit fangen, in welcher Größenordnung und an was für Gewässern kann man sie einsetzen?
Habe die Teile vor 2 Jahren geschenkt bekommen und bis heute noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt.;+


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da kannst du "Alles" mit fangen...! Kannst du ganz normal zum Barsch, Forellen und Döbelfischen usw verwenden, aber auch nach der Weißfischlaichzeit, wenn sich auch die großen Räuber (Hechte und Zander) auf Kleinfisch eingeschossen haben gezielt diese damit befischen...!


----------



## Leski (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich denk mal die sind super auf Forellen Aitel oder Barsch!|rolleyes


----------



## stanleyclan (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Ronny Kohlmann

sind echt coll die kleinen  haste auch welche selber gemacht??


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



manolo86 schrieb:


> @ Ronny Kohlmann, interessante Wobbler.
> Ich habe auch 2 von den ganz kleinen, die nur einem Drilling haben.
> Aber was kann man damit fangen, in welcher Größenordnung und an was für Gewässern kann man sie einsetzen?
> Habe die Teile vor 2 Jahren geschenkt bekommen und bis heute noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt.;+


 
Die ganz kleinen Wobbler sind sehr günstige Teile von Rapa. Die haben durch ihre im Vergleich zum Körper sehr große Tauchschaufel einen seeeeehr lebhaften Lauf und sind daher mMn nur für stehende Gewässer zu empfehlen. Es sind absolute Flachläufer und ihr geringes Gewicht verlangt dünne Schnüre. ich fische mit 16er Mono auf Forelle und Barsch, aber auch Döbel, Aland und Rotfedern vergreifen sich an den kleinen Teilen. Es ist ja auch die Frage was sie überhaupt imitieren sollen, Insekten oder Fischbrut. Das ist ja das selbe wie mit Minitwistern. Das schöne an den winzigen Köder ist, dass man fast alles drauf fangen kann.

edit: @ Stanley

nein, dafür gehlte mir bis jetzt die GEduld. Ich habe ein paar improvisierte geschnitzte Modelle zu Hause rumliegen, die sind aber nicht ausgebleit, bemalt und lackert. Einfach Just 4 fun. Ich scheue mich irgendwie davor die Materialien anzuschaffen..

Habe noch mal ein Bild geschossen mit einer 1-Cent-Münze zum Vergleich:

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/5781/p1000592re3.jpg


----------



## manolo86 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Habe auch schon mal daran gedacht sie im Sommer einzusetzen wenn die Brutfische rumschwimmen. 
Die Miniwobbler haben jedoch so ein geringes Gewicht, die kann man glaube ich nicht mehr als 3 m. weit werfen.
Aber Versuch macht Kluch ne.:q
Werde es mal im Sommer mit Hilfe eines kleinen Schrotbleies testen. Aber ob die Teile damit noch gut laufen? ;+


----------



## manolo86 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Die ganz kleinen Wobbler sind sehr günstige Teile von Rapa. Die haben durch ihre im Vergleich zum Körper sehr große Tauchschaufel einen seeeeehr lebhaften Lauf und sind daher mMn nur für stehende Gewässer zu empfehlen. Es sind absolute Flachläufer und ihr geringes Gewicht verlangt dünne Schnüre. ich fische mit 16er Mono auf Forelle und Barsch, aber auch Döbel und Rotfedern vergreifen sich an den kleinen Teilen. Es ist ja auch die Frage was sie überhaupt imitieren sollen, Insekten oder Fischbrut. Das ist ja das selbe wie mit Minitwistern. Das schöne an den winzigen Köder ist, dass man fast alles drauf fangen kann.
> 
> edit: @ Stanley
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Tips, werde es auf jeden Fall mal testen.


----------



## Leski (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Mit einer kurzen max. 2m Rute mit einem Wurgewicht von 2-20 g und einer 18er-20er monofilen kann man die Dinger schon einigermaßen gut werfen!#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Mit einer kurzen max. 2m Rute mit einem Wurgewicht von 2-20 g und einer 18er-20er monofilen kann man die Dinger schon einigermaßen gut werfen!#6


 
Ja stimmt, mit so einem leichten Modell sind die Würfe sogar absolut zufriedenstellend. Aber sooo weit muss man ja gar nicht werden, man kann sie ja sehr langsam führen und die Köder sind trotz relativ kurzer Würfe lange im Wasser. Mit Spinner werfe ich natürlich viel weiter, aber ich glaube der Wobbi ist länger im Wasser.
Außerdem kommt der Anschlag mit dem leichten Geschirr bei sehr weiten Würfen schlechter durch.

aber das ist ein anderes Thema, hier gehts ja ums Angeben! :vik:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Mit einer kurzen max. 2m Rute mit einem Wurgewicht von 2-20 g und einer 18er-20er monofilen kann man die Dinger schon einigermaßen gut werfen!#6



Bei den Minis würd ich eher 2-10 gr und ne 16er Mono empfehlen .
Noch weiter wirft man allerdings mit der 0,04er oder 0,06er Fireline !


----------



## Maurice (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hi 
hab mir auch ma wieder ein paar neue wobbler zugelegt.
wollte euch die ma zeigen




mfg
Maurice


----------



## D.A.M (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Mein neues Schmuckstück in 16 cm und lansam abschaukelnd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Frage selber gemacht oder gekauft ?
Was hat der den an gewicht ?
Und wenn man mal Fragen darf wenn du ihn gekauft hast was hast du bezahlt für das Teil &wo hast den gekauft weil der schaut echt super aus


----------



## zandertex (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo,kennt jemand diesen Wobbler? Der Körper scheint aus Alu,die Tauchschaufel aus Kunststoff zu sein.Vor allem,wie herum schwimmt das Teil? Tauchschaufel oben ist am schlüssigsten.Oder auf dem Kopf und der erste Drilling wird vor der Tauchschaufel befestigt|kopfkrat?????????
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## crazyFish (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Spontan würde ich sagen, Drillinge ans Heck und den Bauch. Der Wirbel dann an die Öse vor der Tauchschaufel.

Müsste man mal testen wie der dann läuft.

Ich meine mal so einen ähnlichen Wobbler mit verkehrter Tauchschaufel als Meerswobbler gesehen zu haben, ich gehe mal auf die Suche.


----------



## crazyFish (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So gefunden. Gesehen habe ich den auf der Rückseite der  "Der Angelfüher" Bücher, von die Rapsbande.

Beschreibung frei formuliert: Der Köder sinkt zum Grund und auf Zug steigt er dann wieder auf.

Hier ein Bild: Klick-Klack


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo,kennt jemand diesen Wobbler? Der Körper scheint aus Alu,die Tauchschaufel aus Kunststoff zu sein.Vor allem,wie herum schwimmt das Teil? Tauchschaufel oben ist am schlüssigsten.Oder auf dem Kopf und der erste Drilling wird vor der Tauchschaufel befestigt|kopfkrat?????????
> Gruß Zandertex



geiles Ding!


----------



## jerkfreak (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Na, öfters ma was neues beim Namen, oder wie...!? 

Hm, intressant schaut der Wobbler schon aus, ja...!

@Edersee: Is des ein Cobbs?


----------



## jerkfreak (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

12 Eier für diese Schmuckstücke??? Und die "Bezugsquelle" willst du nicht zufällig "preis geben"...!? Gerne auch per PN...!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ zandertex:

So was ähnliches gibt´s von Megabass, nennt sich Anthrax, und soll wohl einen sterbenden, auf dem Rücken schwimmenden Fisch darstellen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRu0nnJPEOo


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Sorry, leider nicht. |rolleyes


 
Schade eigentlich...! 

Ääähhh, wie ez, Lichtenfels??? |kopfkrat


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Is mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, nen Beitrag a noch gelöscht, wieso des denn? #c 
Warn doch schöne Jerks auf den Bilder...!? |kopfkrat


----------



## crazyFish (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Is mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, nen Beitrag a noch gelöscht, wieso des denn? #c
> Warn doch schöne Jerks auf den Bilder...!? |kopfkrat



Könnt ja hinterher noch wer anders mit solchen Ködern was fangen |rolleyes  :q


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nee, is irgendwie scho a "verständlich"...! 

Den meinte ich ja garnet, der is eine Seite vorher schoma zu sehn...!  Die andren beiden waren aber auch recht feine Dekors...!

Bist du wohl häufiger drüben im LIF-Raum zum Fischen unterwegs???


----------



## Leski (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi,

war heut mal im Angelladen,da war son Vertreter von Illex,den man auch auf dem Video von so ner Fisch und Fang Zeitung mal gesehen hat,naja den hab ich mal a bissl gelöchert echt interessant was der so verrät und ausserdem hat er mir gleich nochn paar Köder im Riesenaquarium vorgeführt,naja da hab ich eigentlich nicht wiederstehen können a paar mitzunehmen|rotwerden


----------



## Sladdi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Dann hat ja der Onkel Vertreter sein soll für heute erfüllt. 

Aber ein paar schöne hast du dir "andrehen" lassen.


----------



## Leski (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Naja andrehen nicht so wirklich,war so das ich die schon im Körbchen gehabt hab,hab den Typen dann gesehen und bin hin und hab mir zeigen lassen wie die Köder richtig geführt werden:g


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Fein fein, tolle "Spielsachen" haste dir da ins Körbchen gelegt...!


----------



## Sladdi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

War auch nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen. 

Ist halt schön wenn man vom Profi die Kaufentscheidung untermauert bekommt duch vorführung.


----------



## Leski (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die sind sozusagen schon fast von selbst reingehüpft die Schlingel,dann hab ich sie hald mitgenommen:q


----------



## grazy04 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

nix wildes aber was neues für mich 


http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1834/wobblergrnik0.th.jpg

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/22/wobblerkleinrotxa2.th.jpg

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/4820/wobblerorange2su1.th.jpg

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/8817/wobblerweisfischmp5.th.jpg


----------



## Ozmo (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der Fireperch sieht doch echt cool aus!#6


----------



## grazy04 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Ozmo schrieb:


> Der Fireperch sieht doch echt cool aus!#6



ehrlich.... das war auch der Grund warum er nun mir gehört


----------



## PureContact (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*


----------



## astra-g-16v (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier sind meine hab die letztes jahr kurz vor weihnachten gekauft.


----------



## grazy04 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

nice, die beiden rot / schwarzen links übern Wobbler gefallen mir besonders, wo haste die denn erstanden ?


----------



## astra-g-16v (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hast ne PN.


----------



## grazy04 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Danke!!


----------



## Angel-Flo (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meint ihr nicht man könnte die schön in einem Forellenbach Ca.1m breit, treiben lassen und dan raufkurbeln?

von welcher marke sind die ?


ein paar von mir 
sind zwar nicht viele aber ich fange damit und ich angle auch erst seit dem letzten jahr.

DSC01023bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## Der_rheinangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich fische eigentlich viel "Klassiker".
An Gummis nehme ich im Sommer fast nur Kopytos und Sandras.
Im winter verschiedene eindchlägig bekannter No action Shads (z.b. von Zanderkant).
An Metall Mepps Spinner und ein paar Blinker.
Mit wobblern fische ich selten da sie mir keinen grossen erfolg bringen.
Aber hin und wieder nehme ich mal einen rapala zur Hand.

Gruß


----------



## astra-g-16v (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

auf meinem bild sind fast nur kopytos und sandras ein davon ist grosser twister und ein wobbler.


----------



## jerkfreak (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Teilweise wieder paar feine Sachen dabei, kann ma nix sagen...!

@ 16-Ventiler: Der G-Lader brummt die Melodie der Vernichtung...!


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sehr schöne KuKö habt ihr da!!!!!!!!!|bigeyes

Wie ich meine ganzen Boxen vereint fotografieren kann,so daß man auch die Köder genau sieht,ist mir bei der Menge unmöglich#c

Habe mich daher entschlossen lieber mein neustes "Pferdchen im Stall,hier zu zeigen. So sieht man auch besser um was es sich genau handelt#h

Hier ein Modell von Lucky Craft,den ich an der BC auf Hecht einsetzte. Länge 110mm

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/9530/pointerxr3.jpg

 und ein Evergreen ,Mat Tiger 117mm

http://img127.*ih.us/img127/544/evergreenlq7.jpg


VG
Matze


----------



## Leski (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wunderschöne Fischis,ich hoff sie werden nicht abgerissen und bringen dir den einen oder anderen schönen Hecht!|znaika:


----------



## maesox (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Viele Dank Tobi,das hoffe ich auch!!#6


----------



## maxe-hh (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so, das meine kiste. leider hab ich sooo viel verloren #d
das echt  nen jammer wenn ich das so sehe |uhoh:


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

leider hab ich sooo viel verloren

kopf hoch, scheint ja für jeden was dabei zu sein. 


MfG


----------



## scemler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Enorm:

Wo setzt du die Köder denn ein, dass du soviel verlierst?

Bei uns an der Elbe kann ich mich an KEINEN einzigen Angeltag ohne verlorene Gummifische erinnern.


----------



## maxe-hh (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hauptsächlich angel ich in der alster.
klar jeder verliert viele köder 
aber in der alster ist das echt extrem grad an brücken liegt so viel ******** drinn das echt unglaublich. fahrräder, autoteile, halbe bäume (kommt ein zumindest so vor)  und was weiss ich nich noch alles.  par verlorene gummis sind ja auch nich so schlimm aber wenn  man so sieht wie sich sein bestand so dezimiert is echt schon krass.  grad die letzten wochen  vor der schonzeit hab ich hier richtig verballert. grad wobbler gingen da schön jedesmal 2-3 verloren. naja, macht ja nix so ist es eben. 
aber traurig ist das trozdem wenn man grad seine fängigen dinger versenkt :c


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@enorm
Ich hatte auch immer jede Menge Verluste da wir viele Bäume am Ufer haben,versuchs dochmal hier mit.Brauchst natürlich auch vernünftige Schnur die ruhig 5-6 kg mehr Tragkraft hat als diese Teile...


----------



## maxe-hh (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hatte das auch mal geshen. bringt das wirklich was? kann  bei teuren köder sicherlich von nutzen sein. danke für den tipp:m


----------



## scemler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ahhh, ich weiss nicht, ob diese Luresaver wirklich so gut sind. Ich hab sie mir auch mal im Angelladen gekauft - passend zur Tragkraft meiner Schnur.

Hab zwei Wobbler damit bestückt und beide beim ersten Hänger durch Schnurbruch beim Lösen verloren.

Hol dir lieber so einen klassischen Köderretter: http://i40.twenga.com/4/tp/54/50/991891072193735450.png

Am besten einen mit starren Drahtschlaufen, wie auf dem Bild, und nicht mit Ketten.

Eine einmalige Investition, die mir schon viel Geld gespart hat - natürlich nur bei Wobblern.


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



scemler schrieb:


> Ahhh, ich weiss nicht, ob diese Luresaver wirklich so gut sind. Ich hab sie mir auch mal im Angelladen gekauft - passend zur Tragkraft meiner Schnur.


 
Wie schon gesagt, man sollte die Tragkraft der Schnur unbedingt ein wenig höher wählen, allerdings gibt es auch Schnüre die mit ü 30 pfd. angegeben sind und real noch nichtmal 20 pfd. tragen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



scemler schrieb:


> Ahhh, ich weiss nicht, ob diese Luresaver wirklich so gut sind. Ich hab sie mir auch mal im Angelladen gekauft - passend zur Tragkraft meiner Schnur.
> 
> Hab zwei Wobbler damit bestückt und beide beim ersten Hänger durch Schnurbruch beim Lösen verloren.



Das kommt weil du den Angaben auf der Verpackung der
Schnur geglaubt hast... Da hilft nur selber testen #h

Ich arbeite mit billigen Sprengringen. Die arbeiten wie die LS
müssen halt nur nach der Rettung gegen neue getauscht werden.


----------



## Ollistricker (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Dieser Trööt hat mich mal dazu bewegt, alle meine Kunstköder, die so im laufe des Jahres bei mir zum Einsatz kommen zu ordnen und da habe ich auch gleich mal ein paar Bilder geschossen|rolleyes
Bild 1: Wobbler und ein paar Jerks (Hechtangeln, Schweden)
Bild 2: Wobbler und Blinker (Meerforellenfischen)
Bild 3: Gummifische und Flusskrebsimitation (Barsch, Zander und Hecht)
Bild 4: Wobbler und Spinner (Barsch, Zander, und Hecht)
Und da ich seit etwa einem Jahr nun auch noch mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs bin, 
Bild 5: Trocken- und Nassfliegen, Nymphen und Streamer 















Ich glaube, ich muß mal ein bisschen was abstoßen. Wird mir erlich gesagt langlam etwas zu viel|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

schöne sammlung genau den richtigen umfang da muss nix von weg....


----------



## D.A.M (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Habe heute meine ersten Wobbler bekommen die ich gekauft habe es kommen noch mehr Bilder kommen da auch noch nach .

Länge 5,5 cm Tauchen bis 1,5 Meter ab .

Frage warum bekomme ich den das Gleiche Bild nicht noch mal rein #c das geht und geht einfach nicht bitte um Hilfe .


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Habe heute meine ersten Wobbler bekommen die ich gekauft habe es kommen noch mehr Bilder kommen da auch noch nach .
> 
> Länge 5,5 cm Tauchen bis 1,5 Meter ab .
> 
> Frage warum bekomme ich den das Gleiche Bild nicht noch mal rein #c das geht und geht einfach nicht bitte um Hilfe .


 
geht nur unter anderem namen nochmal hoch zu laden....
brauchst du aber nicht wir haben se doch oben gesehen deine 5schmuckstückewelcher hersteller ist das?


----------



## Ollistricker (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Zanderlui
na wenn du meinst, kommt aber auch immer wieder mal was dazu|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> @ Zanderlui
> na wenn du meinst, kommt aber auch immer wieder mal was dazu|uhoh:


 

na und das geld was du in köder anlegst verfällt ja nicht-denn überlege mal was solch ein köder an wert bekommen kann wenn du einige schöne fische auf ein son köder fängst....#6

habe ja meine sammlung hier auch schon gepostet seite 3 oder 4...dagegen ist deins ja noch wenig-zumal meins nur das war was einsortiert war und noch nicht mal alles vielleicht die hälfte war das bei mir|bigeyes


----------



## D.A.M (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> geht nur unter anderem namen nochmal hoch zu laden....
> brauchst du aber nicht wir haben se doch oben gesehen deine 5schmuckstückewelcher hersteller ist das?


 

Hersteller ist J.H. Pro Lures schau auch hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290291323114

Und für 7,95 Sofort Kauf 5 Stk denke ich ist ein guter Preis werde mal schauen wie die so sind ob die was Taugen ?


----------



## j-c-w (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ja, mit der Zeit sammelt sich immer einiges an....die teuren häng ich sogar immer an die Wand, damit die Haken nicht so schnell rosten, nur die Gummies etc fristen ein Boxendasein... |rolleyes


----------



## Leski (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Feine Sammlung #6


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ j-c-w
Nervt es dich garnicht, vor jedem Angeltag die ganzen Lures zusammenzusuchen?

Das ist der Grund warum meine nur in Boxen liegen^^


----------



## j-c-w (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

doch, das tut es, aber ich hab mich drangewöhnt, so hat man wenigstens nen überblick und so handhabe ich es ja nur mit den großen jerks....


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi, also die Sammlung von j-c-w hat mal potential!#6

Grüße JK


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ja, eine sehr sehr feine Jerksammlung, die ich da so sehe...! Die würde sich denk ich auch in meinem Keller noch recht gut machen...!


----------



## timy169 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

kurze frage tauscht ihr nachdem ihr wobbler oder jerks gekauft habt die Drillinge aus?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Kommt auf den Köder an, wenn "Sch...-Drillinge" dran rum baumeln schon, wenn es aber "Qualitätsprodukte" sind, oder sie einfach nur ein bisl nachgeschärft gehören, dürfen sie bei mir auch gern dran bleiben...!


----------



## maxe-hh (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich wusste jetzt nich wo ich das fragen soll also, ich machs ma hier.
kennt jemand den köder und wenn ja ist der gut?

http://i4.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/22/72/d240_1.JPG
Link wegen Copyright abgeändert.


----------



## Leski (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also ich würd mal sagen der wärn Versuch wert |rolleyes


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

sieht eig. ganz geil aus kenne ich aber auch NOCH nicht...


----------



## maxe-hh (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jo, find ich auch ganz schick, gibet gread bei ebay....
is ja vom ding her nen dicker twister, aber durch den kopf hat der sicher nen interessantes verhalten.

hier ma die daten: twister 13cm, und 95g


----------



## grazy04 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

die hab ich heute bekommen:


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sieht mir stark nach ner Abwandlung der Dorschbombe aus.
Ob das was für Hecht und Co ist, waage ich zu bezweifeln, aber für dorsch könnte es die Verpesserung der D-bombe sein.
Besseres Spiel und leichtere aufnahme vom Twister für den Fisch.
Würde ich mir glatt für Norge Kaufen^^


----------



## j-c-w (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

sehr oft tausche ich die Haken aus ja, so habe ich inzwischen an fast allen Ködern owner Haken dran.


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der Red/back Head hat mir iwie sofort nen Grinsen uffe Zähne geschoben =)
Sieht verdammt goil aus!


----------



## grazy04 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jo der Red / Black iss nice  , war auch gleich "verliebt"


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ grazy04

Schicke Teile gerade der "Hecht" darf man fragen wo die her kommen?


----------



## grazy04 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jo, Angelshop-Berger müsste die haben, hab sie geschenkt bekommen (weil ich son lieber Kerl bin  )


----------



## maesox (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Würde mich auch interessieren!! 

Schicke Teile !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

gefunden,
http://www.knicklicht.com/index.php/cat/c4_Wobbler.html/XTCsid/208d71cd6e9ebda4d9c7816b75448b47

preislich ja eine echte Alternative. Wenn jetzt noch das Laufverhalten gut ist?!


----------



## Sladdi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meine neusten Errungenschaften.


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wie bekommst du die denn geschenkt?? nicht schlecht!!!!!


----------



## grazy04 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> gefunden,
> http://www.knicklicht.com/index.php/cat/c4_Wobbler.html/XTCsid/208d71cd6e9ebda4d9c7816b75448b47
> 
> preislich ja eine echte Alternative. Wenn jetzt noch das Laufverhalten gut ist?!



kann ich leider nicht sagen... werd es auch erst im Frühjar rausbekommen da ich bis zur Schonzeit wohl nicht mehr  zum angeln komme


----------



## grazy04 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



> wie bekommst du die denn geschenkt?? nicht schlecht!!!!!





hab in meinem biblischen Alter nochmal ne Ausbildung abgeschlossen


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

aha so ist das


----------



## astra-g-16v (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier sind noch welche von mir heute gekauft.


----------



## Sladdi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Was sind denn unten rechts die beiden kleinen für welche?


----------



## astra-g-16v (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Rapala mini wobbler.


----------



## Sladdi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die könnten mir doch glatt gefallen.....*Wunschzettel schreib*


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wie groß sind die mini denn??


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

achso iene Frage habe ich dann noch.....fischt eig. jemand von euch mit den DAM Poppern?? wenn ja kann mir ja der jenige vielleciht mal sagen ob du gut sind...wollte mir den in Firetiger vielleicht zulegen.

MfG Stanley


----------



## astra-g-16v (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

auf der verpackung steht 3cm


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ astra: der oben rechts, ist das nicht der von Kogha?
Ich hab selber 2 Stück von denen und finde die einfach Hammer!
Neue  Sprengringe und Drillinge müssen aber ran


----------



## astra-g-16v (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

die 2 kleinen sind von rappala
und die restlichen von roy fischer´s ist hausmarke von angel domäne.
wie die sind weiss ich noch nicht muss erst testen.


----------



## maxe-hh (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wo gibt es die kohga denn, also die dreiteiligen.
suche grad billige 3-teilige, aber auss4er die molu bei ebay hab ich in deutschland keine gefunden.


----------



## astra-g-16v (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

die von roy fischer´s kosten nur 3,69.
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2320_Triple-Shocker.html


----------



## maxe-hh (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ja, cool danke!
schade auch wieder "nur" die 9cm.


----------



## Bullfrog (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo
hab grad mal meine kiste sortiert und hab nebenbei ein paar fotos gemacht...Schaut selbst:


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> achso iene Frage habe ich dann noch.....fischt eig. jemand von euch mit den DAM Poppern?? wenn ja kann mir ja der jenige vielleciht mal sagen ob du gut sind...wollte mir den in Firetiger vielleicht zulegen.
> 
> MfG Stanley


 
Kommt drauf an, welche Popper du von DAM meinst? Die hatten schon vor 5-7 Jahre mal welche im Programm, davon hab ich noch paar rumflacken und von denen aus dem "neuen" Programm hab ich nur 2 Stück mit 20cm oder so...! Die machen scho ordentlich Krawall ey...! :m

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## timy169 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die kleinen Wobbler sehen echt gut aus^^


----------



## zecko (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Bullfrog der kleine Rattlin Rapala aus deiner Sammlung ist bei mir ein echter Geheimtip auf Regenbogenforellen in schnell fließenden Wasser. hab den aber noch rot lackiert geht ab wie nix gutes und super zu werfen.


----------



## Bullfrog (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

danke für den tip...das muss ich dann mal ausprobieren !


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



zecko schrieb:


> @Bullfrog der kleine Rattlin Rapala aus deiner Sammlung ist bei mir ein echter Geheimtip auf Regenbogenforellen in schnell fließenden Wasser. hab den aber noch rot lackiert geht ab wie nix gutes und super zu werfen.


 
welche Größe hat der denn?
kann ich auf dem photo leider nicht erkennen...#c


----------



## Bullfrog (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

5 cm und 11 gramm


----------



## Sladdi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und nun noch einmal für dumme Anfänger wie mich.....
welcher ist der 5cm große 11g schwere Geheimtip auf Regenbogenforellen alias Rattlin Rapala?


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



> Kommt drauf an, welche Popper du von DAM meinst? Die hatten schon vor 5-7 Jahre mal welche im Programm, davon hab ich noch paar rumflacken und von denen aus dem "neuen" Programm hab ich nur 2 Stück mit 20cm oder so...! Die machen scho ordentlich Krawall ey...! :m


 





den meine ich in 11 cm kennt den jemadn ist der gut??

LG


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Und nun noch einmal für dumme Anfänger wie mich.....
> welcher ist der 5cm große 11g schwere Geheimtip auf Regenbogenforellen alias Rattlin Rapala?


 
Wenn es der kleinere ist der rot umrandete.
(kann sein dass es noch kleinere gibt, frag Bullfrog)
Die umrandeten sind aber auf jeden Fall Rattlin Raps.


----------



## Bullfrog (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ja der rot umrandete ist 5 cm


----------



## Sladdi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ah ok, danke.

Sind das nun Jerkbaits weil sie keine Tauchschaufel haben,oder gibt es auch Wobbler ohne?


----------



## Bullfrog (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

der is sinkend...bei dem wird der abgeflache,eingedellte kopf als tauchschaufel genutzt


----------



## Sladdi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Achso, also ist eine Tauchschaufel bei einem Wobbler nicht zwingend notwendig.

Wenn er sinkend ist, sind dann alle Jerkbaits schwimmend?

p.S. Letzte Frage für heute, will nicht nerfen.


----------



## Bullfrog (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

bei jerkbaits gibt es keine tauchschaufel...aber beim rattlin wird anstatt eine extrane tauchschaufel der kopf benutzt:
hierdrauf kannst dus vllt erkennen...sorry für die schlechte handyquali


----------



## Bullfrog (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

in der regel sind jerkbaits glaub ich schwimmend aber es gibt meiner meinung nach auch halbsinkende...aber damit kenn cih mich ned so aus...wenns jmd besser weis klärt uns bitte auf !


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Achso, also ist eine Tauchschaufel bei einem Wobbler nicht zwingend notwendig.
> 
> Wenn er sinkend ist, sind dann alle Jerkbaits schwimmend?


 
Nein es gibt auch sinkende Jerkbaits.

die Rattlin Raps laufen schräg, fast wie zykaden, durch die Einhängeöse weiter hinten. Und weil sie sinkend sind, brauchen sie keine Tauchschaufeln.



Sladdi schrieb:


> p.S. Letzte Frage für heute, will nicht nerfen.


 
tust du nicht#6


----------



## Sladdi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sie kann man beim einholen aber trotzdem auf einer höhe halten, wie Modelle mit "normaler" Tauchschaufel?


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

also um das mal klarzustellen das worüber ihr die ganze zeit redet sind weder einfach wobbler ohne tauchschaufel noch jerkbaits !!... 
der rattlin rap von rapala ist ein vertikalwobbler und wird wie der nahme schon sagt bevorzugt vertikal verwendet, er lässt sich allerdings auch sehr gut werfen !! zum beispiel wenn man auf kürzere distanzen fischt lassen die dinger sich super zwischen steinen etc. hindurchführen ! 

jerkbait gibt es wie alle anderen wobbler auch in der schwimmenden schwebenden langsam sinkenden und schnell sinkenden variante !! 
jerbaits werden bevorzugt fürs hechtangeln überm kraut oder in sehr flachen gewässer verwendet ! ... 

hoffe mal damit ist die fragerei bissel abgekürzt !!! 
lg Andy


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Jap, kannste freilich auch auf einer Höhe halten und fischen...! Ist halt "bisl schwieriger" als bei schwimmenden Modellen, durch das Gewicht, aber geht schon auch...!


----------



## Sladdi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hoffe mal damit ist die fragerei bissel abgekürzt !!!
> lg Andy



Ist sie...nu bin ich noch mehr verwirrt als ich es ohnehin schon war.
Das is eindeutig zuviel Input. 
Mein Firefox hat schon garkein Platz mehr für weitere Tabs um jetzt noch was über vertikal Fischen zu suchen. 

Nja muss das Angeln ja nicht komplett heute lernen und hoffe bei dem aktuell schöner werdendem Wetter auch bald mal ans Wasser gehen zu können um auch die Praxis zu erlernen/verbessern.


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> also um das mal klarzustellen das worüber ihr die ganze zeit redet sind weder einfach wobbler ohne tauchschaufel noch jerkbaits !!...
> der rattlin rap von rapala ist ein vertikalwobbler und wird wie der nahme schon sagt bevorzugt vertikal verwendet, er lässt sich allerdings auch sehr gut werfen !! zum beispiel wenn man auf kürzere distanzen fischt lassen die dinger sich super zwischen steinen etc. hindurchführen !


 
jop.
wie ich schon sagte:
Es sind wobbler mit den Laufeigenschaften und Einsatzgebieten wie Cycaden.


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So,ich nun zeige ich auch mal meine Kunstköder 

1. Meine Rapala's

2. Wobbler Mix (Illex,Jenzi,DAM)

3. Meine Mini Wobbler


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

1. Jerks

2. Blinker&Spinner

3. Gummis


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und die restlichen Gummis




Lg,Ben


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

mein neuer kleiner Zweiteiler (StrikePro)...
(nur Handybild - sorry)


----------



## maxe-hh (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jo, sieht ja nach ner recht ordentlichen ansammlung aus 
war auch wieder shoppen, denke nächste woche sind meine
sachen da


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@GreenMonsta
Sach mal, läuft deine komische GUmmiforelle die unter den Jerks undso ist?
Von welcher marke ist die?
Meine läuft nämlich fast gar nicht-.-


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @GreenMonsta
> Sach mal, läuft deine komische GUmmiforelle die unter den Jerks undso ist?
> Von welcher marke ist die?
> Meine läuft nämlich fast gar nicht-.-



Hallo GuidoOo !

Die Forelle ist von Jenzi und nennt sich sun-dance MS und wiegt 133g und idt 18cm lang. Habe die erst 3 mal kurz gefischt,aber ich meine das Ding lief ganz gut.

lg,Ben


----------



## Leski (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

War heut mal unterwegs und hab a wenig neue Köder getestet.
 Der unten angehängte Köder war der Hammer echt,sieht so geil aus beim twitchen und hat mir tatsächlich noch 2 Hechte und 3 Barsche gebracht|bigeyes
Den müsst ihr unbedingt mal ausprobieren!#r


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jau, den Squadminnow hab ich auch, und ich freu mich schon auf den neuen Coltminnow zum Twitchen...!


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wer stellt die Squadminnows denn her?
Illex?


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> wer stellt die Squadminnows denn her?
> Illex?



 Ja 

Die Farbe auf dem Bild nennt sich übrigens Spawning Tiger


----------



## stichling-hunter (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> also um das mal klarzustellen ...hoffe mal damit ist die fragerei bissel abgekürzt !!!
> lg Andy


nö, wie fischt du denn dann den, nach dem gleichen Prinzip arbeitenden, Bill Lewis Rat-L-Trap in der schwimmenden Ausführung vertikal?
also um das mal klar zu stellen, nicht immer alles pauschalisieren 

diese nach diesem Prinzip arbeitenden Wobbler, würde ich eher als Hardcore-Crankbait einordnen:m


----------



## BigGamer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Die Farbe auf dem Bild nennt sich übrigens Spawning Tiger


 
danke:m



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> nö, wie fischt du denn dann den, nach dem gleichen Prinzip arbeitenden, Bill Lewis Rat-L-Trap in der schwimmenden Ausführung vertikal?
> also um das mal klar zu stellen, nicht immer alles pauschalisieren
> 
> diese nach diesem Prinzip arbeitenden Wobbler, würde ich eher als Hardcore-Crankbait einordnen:m


 
den hab ich!:g
ich wußte nicht, dass der so berühmt ist
konnte ihn aber noch nicht ausprobieren...


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ja, DES is eigentlich der "berühmteste" von dem Wobblertyp. Lässt den Rapala eigentlich "im Schatten" stehn...!


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> BigGamer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wer stellt die Squadminnows denn her?
> ...




Ich glaube nicht, dass Illex den Squad Minnow selbst herstellt. Der sollte wie viele andere Modelle von Jackall Bros. kommen.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Lässt den Rapala eigentlich "im Schatten" stehn...!

Da fängt man ja bekanntlich auch nicht schlecht. #6


----------



## D.A.M (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So nun habe ich auch mal meine ganzen Kunstköder hier rein bekommen schaut selbst .Die Wobbler in der kleinen kiste sind Handgemacht aber nicht von mir macht ein guter Freund von mir der kann das echt gut .


----------



## D.A.M (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das sind die Handgemachten 

2 Barsche 

1 Rotfeder 

1 Schleie

1 Karpfen


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

coole teile! 
die laufen sicher klasse 
so Wobbler würd ich auch gern selbst bauen können


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Is doch garnicht soo des Thema...! Bisl mit beschäftigen, bisl probieren und dann wird des schon...! Die meisten haben einfach mal nur viel zu viel "Angst" davor...! Oder eben keine Zeit, ok, des lass ich durchgehn...! Habe mich vor einiger Zeit selbst mal wengl im Jerkbauen versucht...! Des is garnet soo schwer, wie viele immer denken...! 

Aber sind echt schöne Wobbs, die DAM da hat, ja...!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@GreenMonsta

Hast Du den "Bananenjerk" schon gefischt?
Wenn ja, wie läuft der und ist das der von Jenzi?


----------



## kohlie0611 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Das sind die Handgemachten
> 
> 2 Barsche
> 
> ...


 
hey, die sehen ja wirklich aus wie von dam:q


----------



## Hechters (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ all

hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt meiner fängigsten KK. Ob auf Barsch,-Hecht oder Zander !:m

Petri Heil & VG Hechters


----------



## Terraxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ey hier sind ja dermaßen Freaks drinn 
da ist freak viel zu untertreiben|supergri
Ich meine, gut, wenn man das geld hat...
Ihr müsst ja ne Menge Geld haben, denn sowas ist ja ar***teuer
Aber gut, Süchtige kann man nicht aufhalten xDD
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Terraxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Hechters schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt meiner fängigsten KK. Ob auf Barsch,-Hecht oder Zander !:m
> 
> Petri Heil & VG Hechters


Sind die Spinner von tedi?
So sehe meine "Billig-Spinner" z.T. exakt aus


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja ne Menge Geld haben, denn sowas ist ja ar***teuer


 


Terraxx schrieb:


> Sind die Spinner von tedi?


 

Seit wann verkauft tedi so teure Sachen:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Terraxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Seit wann verkauft tedi so teure Sachen:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> |jump:|jump:|jump:


ja wie gesagt, z.T. sehen die so aus, wie die von tedi


----------



## Terraxx (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich winn dann auch mal meine ganz ganz bescheidene Sammlung posten, fang ja jetzt erst bald an, mit Raubfisch

Zuerst die spinner
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/5139/spinnerrh3.jpg
Dann n paar Gummis 
http://img214.*ih.us/img214/9532/vibrofishfz4.jpg
wenige Twister
http://img21.*ih.us/img21/9509/twisterpm5.jpg
Und n paar Wobbler
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/500/wobblerjn2.jpg

Wie macht man das mit den Bildern?


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Wie macht man das mit den Bildern?


 
runterscrollen und bei "Anhänge verwalten" hochladen.


----------



## Sladdi (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hat mir der nette Mann von der Post heute gebracht.


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ey hier sind ja dermaßen Freaks drinn
> da ist freak viel zu untertreiben|supergri
> Ich meine, gut, wenn man das geld hat...
> Ihr müsst ja ne Menge Geld haben, denn sowas ist ja ar***teuer
> ...


 
so kannst du das nicht sehen solche ködersortimente sammelt man ja über jahre zusammen und da gehts dann noch meist und man kann die preise verschmerzen!!!:m


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Hat mir der nette Mann von der Post heute gebracht.


 
Ist das

a) ein Illex
b) ein Lucky Craft
c) ein Owner
oder
d) was andres|supergri
???|kopfkrat


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sieht mir stark nach nem X-Rap aus...

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/8630/p1010695va0.jpg

Gestern angekommen!


----------



## Sladdi (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ein d) 

Ein Rapala X-Rap XR-10 im Regenbogenforelle Design.


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Sieht mir stark nach nem X-Rap aus...
> 
> http://img15.*ih.us/img15/8630/p1010695va0.jpg
> 
> Gestern angekommen!


 
Sind jetzt deine X-Raps oder tippst du dass Sladdis Wobbler nen X-Rap ist?;+

Das wird jetzt schon zu ner gewissen KuKö-Raterunde:vik:
Könnte man glatt nen neuen Trööt zu machen...


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Ein d)
> 
> Ein Rapala X-Rap XR-10 im Regenbogenforelle Design.


 
Da hatte ich ja mal wieder Recht:vik:|jump:


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meine sind 2 Megabass X-55...

Haben also nix mit Rapala zu tun


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Feine Wobbs ey...!


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/8965/p1010693yf9.jpg
MB Baby Griffon Zero

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/5150/p1010678ld1.jpg
MB Live-x Smolt

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/3623/p1010679tt3.jpg
MB Live-x Margay Stepcat

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/7029/p1010681lk1.jpg
MB Bait-X

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/1538/p1010676mn4.jpg
Nories Crankin' Pupa


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und wo kommen die her?
Google findet nix...


----------



## D.A.M (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> hey, die sehen ja wirklich aus wie von dam:q


 
Sind sie aber nicht 
Die sind wochenlange arbeit die 5  #6


----------



## Streifenjäger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@BigGamer: Meinst du mich? Wenn ja, die kommen aus Japan


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> @BigGamer: Meinst du mich? Wenn ja, die kommen aus Japan


 
Wow *neidisch bin*|rotwerden
Sehen #6 aus *gernhabenwill*
Wo hast du die her?


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wenn man nicht alles so sieht was es für formen und farben gibt...einfach der hammer und denn überlegt 95% von den ganzen ködern haben die form und farbe nur für den angler....denn fische intressieren sich da gar nicht so für ob nun ein blauer oder gelber wobbler dort lang kommt sondern nur der lauf da bekommt man schon das lachen:m

aber ich freue mich jedesmal wenn ich im keller bin und meine boxen sehe mit den ködern und sie betrachten kann wie schön mache aussehen und welche kunstwerke dabei sind!!


----------



## PureContact (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wenn man nicht alles so sieht was es für formen und farben gibt...einfach der hammer und denn überlegt 95% von den ganzen ködern haben die form und farbe nur für den angler....denn fische intressieren sich da gar nicht so für ob nun ein blauer oder gelber wobbler dort lang kommt sondern nur der lauf da bekommt man schon das lachen:m
> 
> aber ich freue mich jedesmal wenn ich im keller bin und meine boxen sehe mit den ködern und sie betrachten kann wie schön mache aussehen und welche kunstwerke dabei sind!!



zum 2ten Teil, DITO  :m

zum 1sten glaube ich nur teilweise...


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wow, sogar auf Tuch gebettet|supergri
So schöne köder kann man aber auch nur :k


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



PureContact schrieb:


> zum 2ten Teil, DITO :m
> 
> zum 1sten glaube ich nur teilweise...


 

na schaue mal alle wobbler die flach laufen und wo die fische von unten beißen-die haben die farbe der wobbler gar nicht gesehen die an der seite ist....also es ist so das meiste an farben spielen ist für den käufer gemacht...


----------



## PureContact (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

da widerspreche ich dir auch nicht zu 100%  aber die Form und Aktion des Topwaters sind maßgeblich ausschlaggebend für oder gegen den Biss!


----------



## GreenMonsta (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Leif-Jesper

Ja,das ist der Jerk von Jenzi. Man muß ihn schon etwas stärker "schlagen" damit er gute Action macht. Gefangen habe ich mit dem Burschen noch nichts. Habe ihn auch erst 2 mal gefischt.

lg,Ben


----------



## Onkel Tom (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Echt Jungs, hier findet man wirklich tolle Kunstköder in euren Sammlungen! Ich finde das super, denn ich schaue mir auch immer wieder gerne, gut gemachte Kunstköder an.

Gestern war es endlich so weit, mein erwartetes Packet aus den USA traf bei mir ein. Zum Vorschein kamen folgende Köder, die leider noch bis zum 1. April auf Ihren Einsatz warten müssen. Was soll's Vorfreude ist schließlich auch ein Freude...

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/6518/pointer128sppx7.jpg

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/444/pointer100spjb3.jpg

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/8191/pointer78spqr0.jpg

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/9564/cb200no4.jpg


Die Teile sind eine wirklich schöne Erweiterung meiner eh schon üppigen Bestände!


----------



## Hechters (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo Onkel Tom,
sind das  Lk´s (Lucky Craft) oda sind die von MB (Mega Bass)?

MfG Hechters


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Hechters schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel Tom,
> sind das  Lk´s (Lucky Craft) oda sind die von MB (Mega Bass)?
> 
> MfG Hechters



Zumindest die beiden mittleren sehen sehr nach Pointern von Lucky Craft aus...der erste wohl auch.


----------



## PureContact (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das sind alles LC! Pointer und n CB Crank... wenn ich mich nicht täusche Flat CB in Mad Craw.


----------



## Onkel Tom (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Stimmt genau, alles von Lucky Craft! Drei Pointer (128 SP, 100 SP, 78 SP) sowie ein Moonsault CB 200 (auch die Farbe wurde schon richtig genannt! Ist Mad Craw)


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Habe zwei neue Jerks:

Toter Barsch (Handmade)
9 cm
34 g
sinkend

und

Hecht Jerk (Handmade)
16 cm
38 g
schwimmend

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/1780/k640dsci0726qc5.jpg


----------



## BigGamer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der tote Barsch ist ne klasse Idee #r


----------



## King Wetzel (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meine neuen Kunstköder:l


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Habe zwei neue Jerks:
> 
> Toter Barsch (Handmade)
> 9 cm
> ...




|wavey:
Kannsu mal einen Laufbericht geben, weil ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir welche von dem Macher zuzulegen#6


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Kannsu mal einen Laufbericht geben, weil ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir welche von dem Macher zuzulegen#6




Ich kann sie leider erst am 1. Mai testen  
Bis dahin ist Meister Esox ja noch geschont...
Aber dann bekommst du natürlich einen Bericht 

lg,Ben


----------



## King Wetzel (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und noch mehr sind aber auch alte dabei


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@King

Bei den Wobblern ist so ein Krebs dabei? Von welcher Firma ist das gute Stück?


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Green Monsta kannst Du die nicht mal für mich im Teich oder so testen?
Weil ich wollte mir natürlich noch vor Beginn der Saison welche zulegen.
Biiiiiitte|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@GreenMonsta:

Sind die von Ebay?

Habe auch von diesen Jerks, gehen unter wie ein Stein und ahben keine schöne Aktion - scheinen aber fängig!

Konnte jetzt 3 mal damit fischen, hatte aber 2 Fische. Ich selber war von der Aktion enttäuscht, aber hauptsache die Fische sehen das anders!

CU Stefan


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> Green Monsta kannst Du die nicht mal für mich im Teich oder so testen?
> Weil ich wollte mir natürlich noch vor Beginn der Saison welche zulegen.
> Biiiiiitte|rolleyes



Wir haben noch tiefsten Winter,hier sind alle Teiche zu...



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @GreenMonsta:
> 
> Sind die von Ebay?
> 
> ...



Ich hab sie von einem Bekannten,sollen aber bei kräftigen Schlägen eine gute Action haben.


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

aber warum mögen die den barsch der falschrum also tot ,,schwimmt..???klar leichte beute aber ein toter fisch auf rücken der sich mit einmal noch bewegt??;+


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Badewanne|kopfkrat

Das Hechterl soll doch sogar schwimmen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/HAND-MADE-WOBBLE...hZ024QQcategoryZ65996QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> aber warum mögen die den barsch der falschrum also tot ,,schwimmt..???klar leichte beute aber ein toter fisch auf rücken der sich mit einmal noch bewegt??;+



Mit einem leichten schlagen kannst du die letzten zuckungen des Fisches nachstellen


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> Badewanne|kopfkrat
> 
> Das Hechterl soll doch sogar schwimmen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/HAND-MADE-WOBBLE...hZ024QQcategoryZ65996QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem




Schwimmen tut der Hecht... Aber du denkst doch nicht wirklich das ich den Barsch durch die Badewanne Jerke,oder??  ;+


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

|wavey:
Warum nicht, ich mach das auch manchmal zum Testen, natürlich wenn ich eh baden gehe.
Probier das dochmal mit dem Hecht, da der schwimmt sollte das ja kein Prob. sein.
Biiiiite, wenn das Schrott ist müssen ja nicht noch mehr Leute drauf reinfallen#t


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Warum nicht, ich mach das auch manchmal zum Testen, natürlich wenn ich eh baden gehe.
> Probier das dochmal mit dem Hecht, da der schwimmt sollte das ja kein Prob. sein.
> Biiiiite, wenn das Schrott ist müssen ja nicht noch mehr Leute drauf reinfallen#t




Ich lasse mir doch nicht extra wasser ein,und ausserdem kann man den Jerk überhaupt nicht richtig schlagen,die Wanne ist viel zu kurz... Und mit der Hand Jerken geht ja wohl noch schlechter. Man kann die richtige Action niemals sehen.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

|wavey:
Die richtig echte Action natürlich nicht, aber ansatzweise und mit der Hand jerken sollte kein Problem sein, außerdem solltest du dir nicht extra Wasser einlassen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der sinkt wie ein Stein, nicht sehr realistisch wenn Du den kräftig schlagen musst damit er sich nicht in den Grund eingräbt... Ausser er will sich selbst bestatten!


----------



## King Wetzel (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@GreenMonsta
Der Krebswobbler ist von MebaBait Hab den Von meinem Bruder zu weinachten geschenkt bekommen ein erstklassiger lauf


----------



## VWChrissi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Servus an alle|wavey:
@King Wetzel wo er denn den Krebswobbler gekauft? 
Ich suche auch den Megabait Yabby aber kann ihn in keinem wenn möglich Deutschen Shop finden. 
Vielen Dank und ein dickes Petri Heil @all
Gruß Chrissi


----------



## King Wetzel (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der Hatt ihn bei nem Privat Mann gekauf mit noch fielen KuKös dazu also wer den anbietet weis ich leider nicht


----------



## D.A.M (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So habe auch wieder einen neuen in meiner Sammlung 
Effzett Power Striker Länge 11 cm Gewicht 27 g
Einen Barsch schaut echt geil aus das Teil #6


----------



## stanleyclan (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

echt cool wie tief taucht der??


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sehr schön D.A.M.! Ich habe auch noch mal nachgelegt und jetzt ist auch erst mal wieder Schluss mit dem Kaufwahn! (Verdammte Schonzeit)

*Prologic Savage 4Play Herring Liplure 13 cm / Fluo Orange *
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/7924/13cmliplureiqw9.jpg

*Prologic Savage 4Play Herring Swim and Jerk / Artic Char*
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/3708/19cmswimjerkivx8.jpg

*Prologic Savage 4Play Herring Swim and Jerk / Green Silver*
http://img18.*ih.us/img18/8324/19cmswimjerkiidi4.jpg


----------



## D.A.M (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> echt cool wie tief taucht der??


 
Tauchtiefe ist 0,1 -1,0 meter so steht es drauf .


----------



## Leski (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die Prologic Savage Gear hab ich auch sind echt geile Köder|bigeyes


----------



## eddyguru (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Feine Sachen Leute#6

Mein Dealer brachte mir heute auch wieder ein paar Hechtleckerlies mit.









gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## maesox (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Eddy

Vom Feinsten!!!


Sauber Jungs!!! #6#6#6#6


Heute gabs auch wieder was für die BC :

Squirrell 61 (Albino Trout)
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/1274/illexgg7.jpg

Squirrell 61 (Rainbow Trout)
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/3363/squirrelllj8.jpg

Illex Squad Minnow 95
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/3208/squadminnowim3.jpg


Viele Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## Leski (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der Squad Minnow is echt cool,beim twitchen mit ner kräftigen Rute hört man das Rasseln aus 5-10m entfernung.Hab gestern schon wieder einen Hecht in einem Eisfreien Loch unseres Flusses verhaften könne,wieder Farbe Spawning Tiger.|rolleyes


----------



## Hoschi mimon (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo Petris,

so jetzt hab ich es auch mal geschafft ein paar Bilder von meinem Krempel zu machen.
Mit den Rapala Sharp Rap konnte ich schon viele Räuber überlisten.

Grüße Simon


----------



## Hoschi mimon (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ahh... noch meine kleinen, fast vergessen |uhoh:


#h


----------



## timy169 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das sind meine bescheidenen Kunstköder


----------



## Hoschi mimon (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo timy,

Von wem sind diese zwei Jerks?
#hSimon


----------



## j-c-w (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

der obere ist ein Strike Pro Buster Jerk
und der andere ein Aad Dam Topper


----------



## Hoschi mimon (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ha du,..die sehn richtig gut aus #6


----------



## eddyguru (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Matze fein fein#6.Auf die kleinen Jungs warte ich auch schon seit zwei Wochen.

Dafür gabs heute wieder ein paar Hechtleckerlies:l

































gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## kohlie0611 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich hab auch was neues zu vermelden...
Und wer dachte das Blue Fox nur kleinere Spinner baut kann lag damit wohl falsch
http://img17.*ih.us/img17/6480/p2120040hj4.th.jpg
http://img17.*ih.us/img17/386/p2120043pq1.th.jpg
VG Kohlie#h


----------



## D.A.M (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



D.A.M schrieb:


> So habe auch wieder einen neuen in meiner Sammlung
> Effzett Power Striker Länge 11 cm Gewicht 27 g
> Einen Barsch schaut echt geil aus das Teil #6


 
So hier noch mal ein Video über die neuen Effzett Power Striker wie die laufen ist echt super das Video aber schaut selbst .
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/tackle-news/power_striker.html


----------



## timy169 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

das Video kenne ich und ich werde mir sicherlich 1 oder 2 davon kaufen.


----------



## maesox (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Man Eddy,du rüstest für Schweden ja mächtig auf!!|bigeyes

Schöne Pike´s u klasse pic´s!!!#6


----------



## D.A.M (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



timy169 schrieb:


> das Video kenne ich und ich werde mir sicherlich 1 oder 2 davon kaufen.


 
Ja habe mir jetzt erst mal einen gekauf den ( Barsch ) werde mir aber noch ein paar dazu kaufen .
Und wenn der Hecht wieder auf ist geht es dann los mit den teilen mal schauen wie die so Fangen werden .


----------



## Kark (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



maesox schrieb:


> Man Eddy,du rüstest für Schweden ja mächtig auf!!|bigeyes
> 
> Schöne Pike´s u klasse pic´s!!!#6



Ja habe ich mir auch gedacht....die Farbe von dem Zalt sieht sehr schwedenverdächtig aus! Könnte dort echt ne Granate werden. Die anderen Jerks sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern  #6

Grüße 

Kark


----------



## maesox (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der Zalt in 14cm,sinkend ist ne Granate (gerade in dem Dekor)!!! Nicht nur in Schweden!!#6


----------



## eddyguru (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Kark schrieb:


> Ja habe ich mir auch gedacht....die Farbe von dem Zalt sieht sehr schwedenverdächtig aus! Könnte dort echt ne Granate werden. Die anderen Jerks sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern #6
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Kark


 

Nabend,

mal sehen was die vom Herrn B....... so hoch gelobten Zalt´s im Schärengarten so anrichten.Hab die Teile noch nie gefischt.

@Matze
Als alter fauler Carphunter muss man den Keller ja wieder auffüllenLangsam wirds aber schon wieder zu viel,aber da kann man nix machen|kopfkrat:qDie Piketime ist heute auch gekommen,da kann ich das neue Combo morgen nochmal anjerken:m.

gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## maesox (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also hast sie dir echt geordert??  Die I oder die IIer??
Bitte gib mir nach deiner Anjerkerei bescheid!!


Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## eddyguru (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die Zwei.Bin mal gespannt.
Hoffe der Tümpel ist eisfrei|kopfkratWerde berichten.

|wavey:


----------



## Kark (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wie die Zalts in den Schären sind weiss ich nicht. Aber bei uns an den Gewässern funktionieren die sehr gut. Sind eigentlich "normale" Wobbler aber können mit der Jerke super geführt werden da sie beim unregelmäßigen twichen/jerken ihr ganze Stärke ausspielen und unkontrolliert ausbrechen....und das lieben die Hechte 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Leif-Jesper (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

|wavey:
@ kohlie

Wo hast Du die Buckies denn her, will auch:l


----------



## ... (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Hechters schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt meiner fängigsten KK. Ob auf Barsch,-Hecht oder Zander !:m
> 
> Petri Heil & VG Hechters



Wo bekommt man denn diese Drillingsschützer her? Habe ein Fabel dafür mir Drillinge in die Hand zu rammen #t


----------



## Hechters (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ ...
die stammen aus einem Privatverkauf von einem Ebay- Händler, der seine Köder aus Japan bezog. Die steckten wohl an "(Billigwobblern)". 
Gibt es jedenfalls so nicht zu kaufen!!! Sorry.

_VG Hechters _


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Hechters schrieb:


> Gibt es jedenfalls so nicht zu kaufen!!! Sorry.



Bei uns gibts die im Angelladen...

Aber wenn ich mcih nicht täusche hat Askari die auch?

Hatte die zum Teil auch an Japan-Wobblern mit dran....


----------



## VWChrissi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo, 
also die sollte man eigentlich in fast jedem Shop finden. 
Sind nicht schlecht und schützen die Haken. 
Hier mal ein Link falls es klappt.|kopfkrat

http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product...242&xploidID=c7qimdi1auqr6e0pn4f35ipgh70d5cgl


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> @ kohlie
> 
> Wo hast Du die Buckies denn her, will auch:l


privatverkauf ebay,
Wenn du gute bucktails zum nachrüsten suchst, dann schau mal hier vorbei-die sind echt spitze.die handmade spinner laufen auch sehr gut


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

by the way: Weiß jemand von euch wo man große Action Plastics zw. 16 und 23 cm "günstig" bestellen kann?

Ebenso suche ich eine "günstige" Bezugsquelle für die alten Slottershads.

Hat jemand einen Tipp parat? #c


----------



## worker_one (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sooo, konnte heute auch mal ein Foto von meinem Kukö-Stamm machen...|supergri

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/6715/kukcl0.jpg


----------



## Maurice86 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab auch mal meinen "kram" fotografiert, leider nur per Handycam....


----------



## drehteufel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nette Sammlungen.#6


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Uuuiiihhh, da seh ich ja nen "Top-Cat" und nen "Musky-Jitterbug", geile Sachen...! Hab ich auch in meiner "Sammlung"...!


----------



## maesox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wenn ich das hier sehe.......Ich bin wohl doch völlig Normal|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wie hab ichs beim GTI-Treffen am Wörthersee mal von jemandem gehört: "Endlich normale Leute...!" 

Genau des denk ich mir hier auch!!! Keine Angst, Maesox, bist also "ganz normal"...!


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Uuuiiihhh, da seh ich ja nen "Top-Cat" und nen "Musky-Jitterbug", geile Sachen...! Hab ich auch in meiner "Sammlung"...!


Wobei der Jitterbug ein saugeiler Köder ist, keine Ahnung warum der grade so anziehend wirkt, ich habe leztes Jahr vom kleinen  Barsch bis zum ü 80 Hecht mit ihm gefangen.Ich frag mich was der Jitterbug für einen Raubfisch darstellt, vieleicht ein flüchtendes Küken|kopfkrat.....


----------



## maesox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Im Ernst jetzt????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wie unterschiedlich das sein kann...#t#t#t#t


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also, ich habe auch soo einige Topwater-aber der ist mit einer der besten überhaubt.Viele Heddon/Arbogast Köder gefallen mit richtig gut.Crazy Crawler ist auch genial.Am meisten hat mich der Hula Popper überrascht.Für seine Größe gibt er ein wesentlich lauteres „Fump“ von sich als die meisten(auch größere) Popper , die ich bis jetzt kenne.


----------



## Hechters (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ all,
nochmals: ich steh bei Drillingschutz auf transparenz. Natürlich gibt es diese Art Hakenschutz bei *Askari* und *GT-Angelshop* u.s.w. u.s.w..... Bringen Natürlich viel Farbe ins Spiel !!! Steh ich halt nich drauf- weil ich meine Wobbler auch noch sehen möchte. Außerdem haben die mich inkl. Versand 30 Stk/6,- euronen gekostet. 
MfG _Hechters_


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Mir gehts da wie maesox, der Jitter sieht zwar geil aus und macht richtig Randale, ich habe bei mir aber des Gefühl, dass des scho fast ZU VIEL ist, noch keinen Fisch, keinen Biss, NICHTS auf den...! Und ich hab mehrere Größen von ihm...!

Beim Hula stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, ein endsgeiler Popper (meiner Meinung nach, der beste ever), der im Verhältniss zu seiner Größe echt mal richtig viel poppt...! Auch bei den andren Heddonködern muss ich dir zustimmen, geile Teile...! Egal ob ez die verschiednen Spooks oder auch die Wobbler, einfach nur hammer...!


----------



## maesox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

schon richtig...aber bei mir ziehen die einfach nicht:c

Auf Storm Chug Bugs dagegen schon#c


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Bei mir (bis auf paar Ausnahmen) geht allgemein sehr sehr wenig auf die ganzen "Radau-Tonis"...! Die meisten Bisse hatte ich an der Oberfläche entweder auf reine Topwater-Jerks oder so Gummifrösche wie die von Spro, dies da ez gibt, wo die Haken am Gummi anliegen und dieser sich bei nem Biss zusammendrücken lässt...! Da hatte ich mal einen alten noch von Manns, den ham se mir binnen einem Tag förmlich zerlegt...!

Auch von den Chug Bugs hab ich einige, aber leider noch nicht einmal gefischt, auser im USA-Urlaub, wo ich sie gekauft hatte, einmal kurz zum testen...!


----------



## maesox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Von Manns meinst du sicher diese komische "Gurke" oder|kopfkrat


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Siehst du, der Stormpopper hat bei mir noch garnix gezogen#c, am mangelndem Einsatz lags eigentlich weniger...den Jitter gibts auch jointed, mit so einem hatte ich an nem Altarm mal einen Hechtnachläufer, der dem Köder (trotz Wasserpestperrücke an den Drillis) ca. 2,00m vor meinen Füßen hinterher gesprungen ist(ihn aber nicht erwischt hat:c)
Der Jungelfrog von Spro (der mit den anliegenden Haken) ist auch genial, grade am Seerosenfeld sehr gut zu gebrauchen.Der Hulapopper macht auch mehr Schlag als der wesentlich größere Storm z.B., hat aber bei mir auch noch nichts gebracht, hab ihn mir aber erst im Nov. zugelegt...


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Neenee, die hatten vor zig Jahren auch mal so nen hohlen Gummifrosch wie es ihn ez eben von Spro gibt im Programm...! Da gabs die Dinger von Spro noch garnicht, da hatten den Manns schon...! Und davon hatte ich damals eben einen. Und da der so saugeil ging hab ich mir von dem Spro gleich auch mal noch einige zugelegt, da die Teile von den Hechten ja doch recht schnell zerlegt werden...!


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Jow, den jointed Jitter hab ich auch schonmal in nem US-Shop gesehn...!


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Den Jitterbug habe ich mir auch zugelegt . . . bin mal gespannt! :q


----------



## BigGamer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Beim Hula stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu, ein endsgeiler Popper (meiner Meinung nach, der beste ever), der im Verhältniss zu seiner Größe echt mal richtig viel poppt...!


 
:vik:|sagnix


Ich hab nen paar Strike Pro Popper. 
Diese in Perch und Orange mit roten Querwellen:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_l7J7nwMBF...ZBgwD0/s320/river2sea-bubble-popper-88-2T.jpg

Kennt ihr die? Sind die gut?


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> :vik:|sagnix
> 
> 
> Ich hab nen paar Strike Pro Popper.
> ...


versuch macht kluch...oder so in der art


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ja, schonmal gesehn. Selbst hab ich aber keine davon und kann dir folglich auch nix dazu sagen...!


----------



## Master Hecht (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so hier nochmal meine kukös...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich glaube ich sollte auch mal son paar sachen von mir posten 
konnte mir bis jetzt aber noch keinen ruck geben 
Echt schöne Dinger bei!


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Finde neue Posts hier immer wieder intressant...! Paar feine Sachen sind immer dabei...!


----------



## BigGamer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> versuch macht kluch...oder so in der art


 
hätt´ ja sein können das jemand Tipps hat.
Gerad wo so viele Surface-Spezis dabei sind:m


----------



## BigGamer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Master Hecht :

Der blau-weiße Rapala Jointed ist nen guter Muschelköder
Nen Angelkollege von mir hat den an einer Spundwand entlang gezogen und zweimal hintereinander hing nen Bund Muscheln am Haken. Waren aber nicht eingehakt, die haben regelrecht gebissen, die beiden Muschelhälften haben sich um die Haken geschlungen, und das bei allen! 

Hab sogar Photo!


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Mein satz: Echt schöne Dinger dabei!
war auf die Posts vor mir bestimmt 
Naja werde die Tage wojl mal alles zusammenstellen...
Ist ja noch nicht so viel-> Jungangler


----------



## grazy04 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hab auch noch 2 Flachläufer  , noch ungefischt

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/8500/flach1gz3.th.jpg

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/8469/flach2yx7.th.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Grazy04: Dann wirds Zeit, dass sie mal wasser untern Kiel bekommen 

Hab dann auch mal meine noch im Anfangsstadium befindliche Sammlung geknipst:
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/6170/p1020929dq8.jpg
Spinner:
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/1786/p1020933hd4.jpg
Blinkers
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/5481/p1020935ra5.jpg
Gummis von 1,5 bis 25cm
http://img443.*ih.us/img443/3412/p1020936fw1.jpg
JErkbaits!
http://img14.*ih.us/img14/9819/p1020937go5.jpg
PS: ja ich Weiss  die Drillinge sind nicht mehr die allerneusten^^

Die Meerforellenblinker/wobbler und Fliegen habe ich mal untern Tisch fallen lassen...^^
Ach und 10 Wobbler und noch son paar Bleche/spinner liegen bestimmt auchnoch im Angelschuppen^^


----------



## Leif-Jesper (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

|wavey:
@Guido
Hast Du die Abu Hi-Lo Jerks schon gefischt, wenn ja mit welchem Erfolg.
Wieso sind einige deiner KuKös eigentlich so "fertig"|kopfkrat


----------



## maesox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Jepp das würde mich auch interessieren. Habe bisher noch nichts über das Laufverhalten dieser Jerks gehört.

Wenn sie so laufen,wie sie aussehen......|rolleyes


----------



## grazy04 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



> @ Grazy04: Dann wirds Zeit, dass sie mal wasser untern Kiel bekommen



erst wieder im Juni... hier iss sooooooooooooo lange Schohnzeit


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Gefischt hab ich sie schon, aber das ist auch schon nen halbes Jahr her und da warens nur nen paar Würfe...
Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, fand ich das laufverhalten nicht so schön...
es sei denn, man möchte aggressiv fischen...
also kurze schläge hin und her....
werde aber auch im Mai intensiv mit denen fischen und dann werde ich auch etwas zur fängigkeit sagen können =)

-Warum die so aussehen!
Erstens...Manche "billig"Wobbler, die einen 1a Lauf haben brachten viel Fisch..leider war der Lack nicht sehr beständig-.-
Und der wohl schwerer liegende Punkt...
Damals hab ich mich nicht sooo um die  gekümmert...
Eig bräuchten die mal eine komplett Saniereung#6
jetzt ist ja schonzeit, da hab ich da zeit zu =)


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

würde sonst auch schnell runter laufen, und die im Teich testen...
Nur ist der leider dicht =(
Werde aber im laufe des Monats die Dinger an den Karabiener knüpfen und mal "laufen" lassen.

Dann schreib ichs hier rein 
Erinnert mich!


----------



## maesox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

machen wir!!#h


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

meine neuen,ge-ebay-ten wobbler


----------



## maesox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sauber!!#6#6

Hatte die Fingerlinge u die Storms auch schon...nur leider funzten die bei uns überhaupt nicht#c


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

na, das werd ich leider erst ab dem 15.05. erfahren :c
hoffe ja die bringen ordentlich fischies


----------



## maesox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Kann sein bei dir ziehen sie dagegen richtig!!!! Warte es mal ab!!!#h

Das Thema hatten wir schonmal...


Vergiss nicht zu berichten!!


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ enorm welche marke haben die jeweiligen fische?? wieviel haste für alle bezahlt wenn man fragen darf??


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@maesox
klar kann sein1 ehrlich gesagt...hoffe ich das sehr 

@stanleyclan
insgesamt? etwa 65euro inklusive versand.
also ca. 5euro das stück! 
der zander desing und der schwarz weisse sind crankbait corp's.
die daunter sind molu wobbler.
die oberen ausm zweiten bild sind von storm.
die anderen sind d.a.m. natural wobbler.


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Dankeschön!!!!!


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

habe nochmla eine Frage und zwar lese ich immer wieder auch bei Ebay, Storm RAPALA Wobbler....ist das irgendwie eine Nebenmarke von Rapala für die Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel??


----------



## maesox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nein überhaupt nicht!!!! Das wird beim Verkauf nur dazugeschrieben,um die Trefferquote zu erhöhen!!


----------



## Hackersepp (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> habe nochmla eine Frage und zwar lese ich immer wieder auch bei Ebay, Storm*,*RAPALA Wobbler....ist das irgendwie eine Nebenmarke von Rapala für die Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel??


 
Nene, *g* 

Die Händler wollen nur möglichst oft bei den Suchergebnissen erscheinen. Deswegen heissen auch manche Köder "Rapala  Salmo Storm Illex  Lucky Craft " :q:q:q


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

achso ok weil manche den von Rapala auch ähnlich sehen.


----------



## maesox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

.......irgendwie hat doch alles mit allem ne ähnlichkeit!!


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ja stimmt...sind die eigentlich gut die Molu Wobbler?? werden ja sehr günstig angeboten!?!?!


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

echt? dachte storm wäre ne nebenmarke des konzerns!?
naja, wie auch immer hauptsache sie taugen was!


----------



## don rhabano (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Moin,

habe heute mit einem Freund auf der AnJaNa zugeschlagen....
Unten Rechts: Wobbler und Jerks von Iron Claw (wussten wir dort nicht, da neutral eingepackt) zum Toppreis von 4euro das Stück ....echt top Qualität ,vorallem der Drillinge... Neupreis: eig. 12-20 Euro das Stück.:vik::vik::vik:
Gratis gabs noch fertige Gufis von Iron Claw .
1Dam Wobbler musste noch mit für die Hälfte des Ladenpreises und ansonsten noch Kleinkram ,teilweise auch umsonst .

Irgendwann demnächst kommt auchmal meine Sammlung , da das Fotomachen bei solchen Lichtverhältnissen einfach .... ist |uhoh:.

Don


----------



## Shadrap (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich habe mal ein paar Clowns für Euch. Rapalas in dieser Farbe sind für mich mittlerweile zu Sammelobjekten geworden. Einige Modelle werden in dem Design nicht mehr herstellt und sind nur noch schwer zu bekommen. Von manchen habe ich mir einen kleinen Vorrat angelegt, falls ich mal einen verliere.


----------



## Master Hecht (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

schöne teile...die farbe hab ich auch noch nie gesehen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## BigGamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> schöne teile...die farbe hab ich auch noch nie gesehen...


 
ich auch nicht, zumindest nicht bei Rapalas.

Nur den umrandeten hab ich schon gesehen:


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

sorry, dass ich die Frage nochmal wiederhole aber hat noch keiner drauf geantwortet.....

Sind Molu-Wobbler es wert, dass man sie in Mengen kauft?? gibts ja für kleines geld....deswegen frage ich, ob ihr mit denen gute oder schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habt??

MfG Stanley


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Clowns für Euch. Rapalas in dieser Farbe sind für mich mittlerweile zu Sammelobjekten geworden. Einige Modelle werden in dem Design nicht mehr herstellt und sind nur noch schwer zu bekommen. Von manchen habe ich mir einen kleinen Vorrat angelegt, falls ich mal einen verliere.



also haben die Fische bei Dir dann tatsächlich "´nen Clown gefressen"?:m

schöne Sammlung!


----------



## Shadrap (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> also haben die Fische bei Dir dann tatsächlich "´nen Clown gefressen"?:m


 
Ja, einige. Besonders der Deep Down Husky hat es mir und den Fischen angetan. Vom Meterhecht über einen 86er Zander bis zu einem Barsch von 39 cm hat der schon einiges erbeutet.


----------



## maxe-hh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich die Frage nochmal wiederhole aber hat noch keiner drauf geantwortet.....
> 
> Sind Molu-Wobbler es wert, dass man sie in Mengen kauft?? gibts ja für kleines geld....deswegen frage ich, ob ihr mit denen gute oder schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habt??
> 
> MfG Stanley



naja, was heisst denn grosse mengen?
finde die persönlich nicht schlecht. meine erfahrungen sind einer von fünf sind misst. kann aber wohl auch sein das meherere misst sind je nachdem was man bekommt. einige finden die wohl komplett schlecht. also, fazit ist je nach dem was man bekommt ist ne wundertüte. drillinge und ringe muss man tauschen was bei dem preis allerdings kein thema ist.


----------



## Hechters (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Oh mann, die hab ich doch glatt vergessen#h

_VG Hechters_


----------



## ... (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal ein paar Wobbler von mir.... #h


----------



## ... (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

zweiter Teil...


----------



## eddyguru (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab auch wieder nen neues Schmuckstück erhalten.










gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## grazy04 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wow, sehr schöne Teile !!!


----------



## lippfried (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

MEGABASS FLAP SLAP !?

sieht geil aus #6


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

HEidi:l
Sind das geile Kanonen...die Sammlung der Rapalas und dann der Wobbler ganz unten *an 1ten Mai denk*
Naja, war heute auch los und hab nen bissel Kleinkram gekauft:

Was Schönes für Miss Barsch und Hecht:
Rapala X-Rap 8cm =)
http://img5.*ih.us/img5/8997/p1020992fq0.jpg

Errungenschaft, die bei uns richtig GUt laufen müsste:
Rapala Original Floting 18cm =):
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/5931/p1020995bs3.jpg

Und noch paar Gummis, gleich mit Stingern montiert, für Hecht, Dorsch, Barsch und Co,
Paar Meerforellenblinker, Ködernadeln, usw 
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/8076/p1020996am3.jpg


PS: Von den Hi-Lo JErks werde ich wohl nen Vid machen, damit jeder selbst beurteilen kann 
Soll ich eine 80gr,120, 140gr Rute nehmen!?*grübel*


----------



## planlos13 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Clowns für Euch. Rapalas in dieser Farbe sind für mich mittlerweile zu Sammelobjekten geworden. Einige Modelle werden in dem Design nicht mehr herstellt und sind nur noch schwer zu bekommen. Von manchen habe ich mir einen kleinen Vorrat angelegt, falls ich mal einen verliere.


 

Sach mal, 
wo hast du denn die klasse popper her ???

grüße


----------



## Shadrap (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



planlos13 schrieb:


> Sach mal,
> wo hast du denn die klasse popper her ???
> 
> grüße


 
Die heißen bei Rapala "Skitter Pop". Bekommt man auch bei uns in vielen Shops, nur eben in der Farbe eher selten. Bei ebay USA werden die aber noch oft angeboten.


----------



## andy72 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/tackle-news/highlights-2009-von-think-big.html


seht euch mal bitte den clip an und es wäre schön mal ein paar meinungen zu dem kukö zu hören


----------



## BigGamer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



andy72 schrieb:


> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/tackle-news/highlights-2009-von-think-big.html
> 
> 
> seht euch mal bitte den clip an und es wäre schön mal ein paar meinungen zu dem kukö zu hören


 
Neuheiten sind die sicher nicht, Devons gab schon um 1900 rum oder sogar davor.

Vielleicht probier ich mal so einen aus:vik:


----------



## andy72 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich finde die dinger sehr innovativ wenn ich mir dagegen alte devons ansehe und will natürlich auch ein paar davon haben


----------



## grazy04 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so dann ich nochmal

die hab ich heute bekommen:

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/7109/powerstriker11cmroachfa0.th.jpg
http://img13.*ih.us/img13/954/powerstriker11cmperchdl3.th.jpg
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/2438/powerstriker11cmghosttd3.th.jpg
http://img8.*ih.us/img8/6465/jointedpike13cmhv6.th.jpg
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/7913/freakyjimkw8.th.jpg
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/4896/supernaturalps4.th.jpg
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/1359/badboy13cmbb2.th.jpg
http://img27.*ih.us/img27/6030/badboy16cmse6.th.jpg
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/6339/buubledivercz9.th.jpg


----------



## Hackersepp (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ah, die Powerstriker... 

bestellt habe ich mir einen, Farbe ghost; Das müsste doch der dritte sein. Schaut besser als im Katalog aus .:q


----------



## grazy04 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jo, isser


----------



## anbeisser (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Moin !

Wie gefällt Euch dieser Pilker ?
80g von Yo-Zuri


----------



## BigGamer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



andy72 schrieb:


> ich finde die dinger sehr innovativ wenn ich mir dagegen alte devons ansehe und will natürlich auch ein paar davon haben


 
naja, innovationen sind was anderes... 
*(--->1900!!!!<---)*

In unseren Gewässern waren sie aber schon länger nicht mehr usus, könnten also die neuen Geheimwaffen für verblinkerte Gewässer werden, und wenn du mir noch mitteilen könntest, wo du die kaufen willst, wär das klasse!#6


----------



## Maurice86 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal meine 3 neusten :vik:


----------



## BigGamer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Maurice86 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine 3 neusten :vik:


 
was ist denn der untere für einer?


----------



## Maurice86 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> was ist denn der untere für einer?



Das ist ein Jackall bros Bunny


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

und der oberste ?? is das en illex chubby fake oder was ganz eigenes ?? ^^... wie teuer waren die dinger denn .... wenn die laufen wärs cool wenn du rückmeldung geben würdest !! der obere gefällt mir ( ich bin ehh illex verliebt aber die sind so schweineteuer ... und wenn die fakes auch gut sind is mir scheiß egal ob die original sind .... ;-) 
also wäre cool ....

lg Andy​


----------



## drehteufel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das ist kein Fake, Jackall/Lake Police ist der Hersteller von Chubby und Co.. Sind also sozusagen die Originale.
Illex kauft meines Wissens dort die Sachen für den europäischen Markt ein. 



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> und der oberste ?? is das en illex chubby fake oder was ganz eigenes ?? ^^... wie teuer waren die dinger denn .... wenn die laufen wärs cool wenn du rückmeldung geben würdest !! der obere gefällt mir ( ich bin ehh illex verliebt aber die sind so schweineteuer ... und wenn die fakes auch gut sind is mir scheiß egal ob die original sind .... ;-)
> also wäre cool ....
> 
> lg Andy​


----------



## Shadrap (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Wie gefällt Euch dieser Pilker ?
> 80g von Yo-Zuri


 
Sieht schon sehr interessant aus mit den drei Augen (ich nehme mal an, auf der anderen Seite ist auch noch eins). Schon getestet?


----------



## anbeisser (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Sieht schon sehr interessant aus mit den drei Augen (ich nehme mal an, auf der anderen Seite ist auch noch eins). Schon getestet?




Hi !

Ja auf der anderen Seite sind auch Augen, welche sogar leuchten.

Testen konnte ich Ihn leider noch nicht.


Gruss
A.


----------



## Maurice86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das ist kein Fake, Jackall/Lake Police ist der Hersteller von Chubby und Co.. Sind also sozusagen die Originale.
> Illex kauft meines Wissens dort die Sachen für den europäischen Markt ein.


 
Genau so kenn ich das auch....


----------



## D.A.M (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So habe auch wieder einen neuen einen Hechtwobbler schaut echt geil aus das teil :m ( ist Handgemacht )


----------



## VWChrissi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Servus, 
hab gestern auch ein Päckchen erhalten:vik:
Gruß Chrissi


----------



## don rhabano (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Eben gerade ein Päckchen mit schönen DAM-Teilen bekommen.
3x Power Striker 11cm
3x Power Skater 14cm
3x Pointer 15cm

Die Verarbeitung /Lackierung ist echt super , genau wie das Design (ist ja auch von Illex abgekauft ). Die Drillinge sind mittelgut. Real sehen die Teile viel besser aus ....
Habe für alle zusammen 25Euro gezahlt (LoL)- Spottpreis! Dafür konnte ich die Farben nicht auswählen ,aber gerade die Farben der 3Pointer sind doch super . Hinten stehen noch die Orginalpreise drauf (Skater 17,50....Pointer 11,00....Striker 15euro) ; Insgesammt also: 130,5 Euro #6.

Hat eig. jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den kleinen Pointern? Auch zum Normalpreis (in Onlineshops nat. weniger-) sind die Teile Top !


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

25,00€ ist nicht viel-da kann mal schon mal Schnäppchen zu sagen#6
Der kam heute mit der Post und fällt eher weniger unter Schnäppchen....ist dafür auch kein alltäglicher Köder laut Beschreibung.Mein erster von diesem Hersteller, der Killerkompass.
http://img25.*ih.us/img25/9157/p2190034wd0.th.jpg
Gruß Kohlie0611


----------



## BigGamer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Habe für alle zusammen 25Euro gezahlt (LoL)- Spottpreis! Dafür konnte ich die Farben nicht auswählen ,aber gerade die Farben der 3Pointer sind doch super . Hinten stehen noch die Orginalpreise drauf (Skater 17,50....Pointer 11,00....Striker 15euro) ; Insgesammt also: 130,5 Euro #6.


 
Wo gibts denn solche Rabatte?|kopfkrat
da würd ich auch mal shoppen:m


----------



## drehteufel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Hat eig. jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den kleinen Pointern? Auch zum Normalpreis (in Onlineshops nat. weniger-) sind die Teile Top !



(Fisch-)Erfahrung habe ich damit noch nicht, allerdings habe ich einige Pointer hier und die sehen formmäßig schon etwas anders aus als die DAM-Kopien.
Ab Mitte des Körpers nach hinten sind die Kopien stärker gekrümmt als beim Original.


----------



## scemler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> 25,00€ ist nicht viel-da kann mal schon mal Schnäppchen zu sagen#6
> Der kam heute mit der Post und fällt eher weniger unter Schnäppchen....ist dafür auch kein alltäglicher Köder laut Beschreibung.Mein erster von diesem Hersteller, der Killerkompass.
> http://img25.*ih.us/img25/9157/p2190034wd0.th.jpg
> Gruß Kohlie0611



Hängt man den seitlich an der Flanke ein?

Sieht interessant aus - Hersteller?


----------



## grazy04 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



scemler schrieb:


> Hängt man den seitlich an der Flanke ein?
> 
> Sieht interessant aus - Hersteller?



Kuckst Du

aber der Preeeeiisssss .... uijui....


----------



## grazy04 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Eben gerade ein Päckchen mit schönen DAM-Teilen bekommen.
> 3x Power Striker 11cm
> 3x Power Skater 14cm
> 3x Pointer 15cm
> ...



feine Sache das 

PS: die Striker waren aber im Einzelpreis mit 15€ zu teuer, hab am Dienstag 3Stk a 9,90€ bekommen 

aber bei nem Paketpreis von 25€ wärs mir schei**egal :vik:


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Kuckst Du
> 
> aber der Preeeeiisssss .... uijui....


Ich hab allerdings auch nur ca. die Hälfte bezahlt...was immer noch genug ist wenn man überlegt das don rhabano für 9 Swimmbaits nur 25,00 bezahlen mußte...mit Porto?


----------



## miosga (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@kohlie0611

sieht ja ganz geil aus der köder. aber wenn der irgendwo im wasser abreißt, würde ich für den preis erstmal hinterher tauchen. :q


----------



## senner (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

25 eur für 9 nagelneue wobbler? unglaublich ;D

allerdings gefallen mir die farben größtenteils ni, aber bei dem preis..wir hoffen die quelle zu erfahren


----------



## stanleyclan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ja sag mal die Quelle bitte!!!!!!


----------



## Sladdi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



VWChrissi schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab gestern auch ein Päckchen erhalten:vik:
> Gruß Chrissi




Die beiden unten links, sehen aus wie der Belly Dog von Cormoran.
Hast du die schon einmal Testen können?


----------



## eddyguru (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Die beiden unten links, sehen aus wie der Belly Dog von Cormoran.
> Hast du die schon einmal Testen können?


 

Sind glaube ich eher zwei Griffons von Megabass.|rolleyes

Feine Lures Chrissi#6

greetz#h


----------



## aliencook (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Die beiden unten links, sehen aus wie der Belly Dog von Cormoran.
> Hast du die schon einmal Testen können?



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Da wird wohl Original und Nachbau verwechselt...


----------



## Hechters (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Sladdi

feine Sachen haste da!|bla:   *Megabass* (Baby Griffon) u.s.w.
und die anderen* YO ZURI* oda *LUCKY CRAFT* ???

_VG Hechters_


----------



## don rhabano (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also um das mal klar zu stellen: 

Die Köder sind von Ebay von welchem Anbieter muss ich ja nicht schreiben  (Geheimnisskrämerei is auch mal angebracht^) . 
Versand kam noch drauf aber nur der Standard DHL Preis  trotzdem ein Spottpreis.

@kohlie
Auf deinen schönen "Koikreisschwimmer" hab ich auch einen KLick am letzten Sonntag gesetzt  , mir gefiel aber der Real Bait im "Kaulbarschdesign" (wenn ich mich nicht irre) ,den der Verkaüfer auch noch hatte, besser/schöner . Da sieht man mal, wo sich andere auch so im gigantischen Ebay-System rumtreiben ...




drehteufel schrieb:


> (Fisch-)Erfahrung habe ich damit noch nicht, allerdings habe ich einige Pointer hier und die sehen formmäßig schon etwas anders aus als die DAM-Kopien.
> Ab Mitte des Körpers nach hinten sind die Kopien stärker gekrümmt als beim Original.



Danke, aber ich meinte die von DAM , um die vll. mal auf Barsch auszuprobieren.


Don


----------



## aliencook (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Haste die in Deutschland gekauft oder im Ausland?


----------



## Sladdi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Kenne mich im Bereich der Wobbler als Anfänger ja noch nicht so gut aus, nur sieht das halt dem Belly Dog verdammt ähnlich.


----------



## aliencook (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ja ist wohl momentan "In" dass deutsche Angelgerätehersteller Japanische köder "kopieren"... Allerdings würde ich behaupten, dass die qualität der Nachauten wesentlich schlechter ist.


----------



## senner (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



don rhabano schrieb:


> A
> Die Köder sind von Ebay von welchem Anbieter muss ich ja nicht schreiben  (Geheimnisskrämerei is auch mal angebracht^) .



dammisch, beendete angebote spuckt nichts brauchbares aus #t

und nein, deutsche hersteller kopieren nicht. sie kaufen die kopien in asien ein  im angelladen bei uns hängen spro wobbler rum, kosten 2-3 eur pro stück und ich kann dir fast bei jedem sagen, welcher jackall wobbler das vorbild war


----------



## Sladdi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Was ist denn nun "original" und was "fälschung" ?

Oder sehen die sich nur ähnlich?

Sind beide gut?

Ich bin verwirrt!


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



senner schrieb:


> dammisch, beendete angebote spuckt nichts brauchbares aus #t
> 
> und nein, deutsche hersteller kopieren nicht. sie kaufen die kopien in asien ein  im angelladen bei uns hängen spro wobbler rum, kosten 2-3 eur pro stück und ich kann dir fast bei jedem sagen, welcher jackall wobbler das vorbild war




Und wie sind die Sprowobbler?


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun "original" und was "fälschung" ?
> 
> Oder sehen die sich nur ähnlich?
> 
> ...



Cormoran kopiert doch alles was die haben oder? Selbst die Rollen werden von Daiwa kopiert.


----------



## senner (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hängt daiwa und cormoran nicht zusammen? #6 (http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info)

hab so einen spro aragon abklatsch für die elbe gekauft, nach dem ersten angeln hat er angefangen zu rosten und beim zweiten angeln ist er abgerissen. besser 2,79 eur weg als >10 eur fürs original..in die elbe schmeiß ich nix hochwertiges mehr rein :q


----------



## VWChrissi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab die Teile mal groß beschriftet. Die beiden von Megabait 
waren aus einer ebay Auktion. Die genauen Namen weiß ich nicht#c aber haben mir gefallen und darum für schmales geld gekauft. 
Hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit 
http://www.spinnerundco.de/index.php?cName=wobbler-c-2&xploidID=egcrbkdcpd4h4g8smdi5ulac0r5lh1rk
also ich find den shop nicht schlecht und auch die Preise ok. 
Was meint ihr? 
Gruß Chrissi


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



miosga schrieb:


> @kohlie0611
> 
> sieht ja ganz geil aus der köder. aber wenn der irgendwo im wasser abreißt, würde ich für den preis erstmal hinterher tauchen. :q


Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich das der nach der ersten Hechtatacke eh nicht mehr gesund aussieht.Auserdem werde ich den wohl kaum an hängerträchtigen Stellen einsetzten.
Klar, 22,00 € ist immer noch viel Geld für so einen "side walk bite" und ich werde ihn, wenn machbar, auch mit entsprechenden Luresavern ausstatten.
Warte es mal ab, wenn sich diese "Köderform" auf dem Markt durchsetzt, dann baut DAM(z.B.) ev. dann auch so was in der Art für 1/4 des Preises:q, und dabei sind die ev. noch nicht mal viel schlechter.Nur hat sich Deps vermutlich keinen guten Namen dadurch gemacht, das sie die Köder von anderen kopiert oder in etwa nachgebaut haben, sondern weil Deps etwas neues gewagt hat und sich dieses durch qualität und ein gut durchdachtes Produkt auf dem Markt behaubten kann.Das kostet halt auch ein wenig mehr.Das ist aber überall so, ob nun bei Ködern,Autos,Turnschuhen oder weiß ich was.....
@don rhabano
Ich glaub nicht das wir hier die einzigen sind...aber anderes Thema


----------



## lippfried (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Sladdi schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun "original" und was "fälschung" ?
> 
> Oder sehen die sich nur ähnlich?
> 
> ...



hier die echten:
http://www.megabass.co.jp/product_detail.php?keyid=53&item1=1


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Moin Moin,
die absolut besten Kunstköder sind die Blue Fox Super Vibrax Spinner.
Besser gehts nicht ! 

MfG


----------



## drehteufel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



VWChrissi schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit
> http://www.spinnerundco.de/index.php?cName=wobbler-c-2&xploidID=egcrbkdcpd4h4g8smdi5ulac0r5lh1rk
> also ich find den shop nicht schlecht und auch die Preise ok.
> Was meint ihr?
> Gruß Chrissi



Der Shop ist gut und zuverlässig, habe schon ein paarmal dort bestellt. Machste nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Pete Pike (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Aufgrund der Frage in diesem Thema, wann denn nun die "guten" Köder kommen, schreib ich auch mal was, auch wenn der Post schon ein paar Seiten zurückliegt.
Als erstes würde ich mal sagen, dass die "guten" Köder die sind, die sich gerade im Wasser befinden. Wer meint, man fängt besser/nur mit Lucky Craft sollte vielleicht erstmal seine eigene Technik überarbeiten. 
Ich wette, dass einige erfahrenere Angler in diesem Forum besser mit einem mit Alufolie ummantelten Stück Blei fangen, als so manch Großmaul mit Luckys. Zumal die LC eh gehyped wird. Ist ja mittlerweile mehr Lifestyleprodukt als alles andere. Ich fische selber fast ausschließlich mit Rapala-Wobblern, welche auch nicht ganz billig sind, bei denen aber das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt. Bei LC ist das jenseits von gut und böse. Sowas ist auch ne Glaubensfrage. Angel eben schon seit 12 Jahren damit.
Viele werden auch "besser" mit Ködern angeln, bei denen ein Hänger nicht ganz so weh tut.

So, Amen


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Frage in diesem Thema, wann denn nun die "guten" Köder kommen, schreib ich auch mal was, auch wenn der Post schon ein paar Seiten zurückliegt.
> Als erstes würde ich mal sagen, dass die "guten" Köder die sind, die sich gerade im Wasser befinden. Wer meint, man fängt besser/nur mit Lucky Craft sollte vielleicht erstmal seine eigene Technik überarbeiten.
> Ich wette, dass einige erfahrenere Angler in diesem Forum besser mit einem mit Alufolie ummantelten Stück Blei fangen, als so manch Großmaul mit Luckys. Zumal die LC eh gehyped wird. Ist ja mittlerweile mehr Lifestyleprodukt als alles andere. Ich fische selber fast ausschließlich mit Rapala-Wobblern, welche auch nicht ganz billig sind, bei denen aber das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt. Bei LC ist das jenseits von gut und böse. Sowas ist auch ne Glaubensfrage. Angel eben schon seit 12 Jahren damit.
> Viele werden auch "besser" mit Ködern angeln, bei denen ein Hänger nicht ganz so weh tut.
> ...



Tolles Posting. Das passt ja auch perfekt zum Threadtitel. Da hätten die Vorposter sich die letzten 30 Seiten auch sparen können.


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und nochmal zwei Neue in meiner Box:

Megabass Griffon

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/8760/griffon.jpg

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/1748/griffon2.jpg


Die Forellen u die Barschsaison kann losgehen!!


----------



## Pete Pike (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tolles Posting. Das passt ja auch perfekt zum Threadtitel. Da hätten die Vorposter sich die letzten 30 Seiten auch sparen können.


Nicht weinen alter Mann, wenn du was konstruktives beizutragen hast, darfst du dich nochmal melden |bla:


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nicht beleidigend werden!!! Das muß ja wohl wirklich nicht sein!!!#d

....schade.........


Außerdem solltest du vielleicht mal berücksichtigen,daß hier manche wie auch ich, für einen "gehypeten" ,wie du es nennst,nicht mehr bezahlen,als du für deine Rapalas!! ;-))))


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@maesox: Schöne Wobbler!


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Nicht weinen alter Mann, wenn du was konstruktives beizutragen hast, darfst du dich nochmal melden |bla:



Schnacker.


----------



## Shadrap (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Apropos Rapala: ich hatte mal einen Countdown, 7cm in der Farbe RCL (Red Clown). Den habe ich vorletztes Jahr in Schweden versenkt. Als ich mir den wieder kaufen wollte, war der nirgends zu bekommen. Wohl eine äußerst seltene Farbe. Vor kurzem habe ich bei ebay einen entdeckt und beobachtet. Gerade ist der für 45$ plus 5$ Versand weggegangen |bigeyes,
aber nicht an mich, sondern wohl an einen Sammler.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Nicht weinen alter Mann, wenn du was konstruktives beizutragen hast, darfst du dich nochmal melden |bla:



Na, da hat aber wer im Kraftfeld geschlafen!
Was soll´n das?
Das ist ein angenehmer Threat, warum muss man den mit so was versauen??
|abgelehn


----------



## aliencook (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Megabass-Salat dazugeben:

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/9406/anthrax1smallab9.jpg

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/718/dogx1smallsr8.jpg

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/1532/namidakuncd2smallld1.jpg

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/6167/popxbeidesmalloh6.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/3027/typex1smalleu4.jpg


Sind Alle letzte Woche angekommen. Kann kaum warten sie endlich auszuprobieren.
Okay, einer tanzt aus der Reihe...


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

moin moin
ich habs mal mit dem screaming devil von spro probiert, hab ich geschenkt bekommen,
aber der macht so einen lärm beim jerken oder vertikal fischen, der verscheucht doch nur die fische oder?


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ist Gewässerabhängig. An meinen hatte ich mit "Radaubrüdern" bisher keinen Erfolg!#c


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Nicht weinen alter Mann, wenn du was konstruktives beizutragen hast, darfst du dich nochmal melden |bla:



Hallo zusammen!
Einige haben ja schon zutreffend darauf hingewiesen, dass derlei Ausfälle hier nicht erwünscht sind. 
Ich habe mal eine Warnung ausgesprochen und würde es begrüßen, wenn Pete Pike sich entschuldigen würde.

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spaß in diesem Thread!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

müsste ich mal testen wenn sonst nichts geht,
aber spinner sind mir lieber


----------



## Streifenjäger (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Alienlures: Ist der 3te nicht vopn Viva ?  
Schöne Teile, den Anthrax und der Pop Max/ Pop-X stehen bei mir auch noch ganz oben auf der Liste...


----------



## aliencook (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> @Alienlures: Ist der 3te nicht vopn Viva ?



Ja, ist der Namidakun CD #6


----------



## FrankL80 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hab mir heute 3 neue wobbler geholt...
Seika Lures von Tubertini oder so???

jemand erfahrung mit denen?


----------



## GreenMonsta (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Er ist da 

Ich hoffe er fängt genauso gut wie er ausssieht !


http://img54.*ih.us/img54/9388/dsci0773.jpg


http://img27.*ih.us/img27/7085/dsci0774.jpg


lg,Ben


----------



## King Wetzel (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Suuupaa den han ich auch leuft bombig


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



aliencook schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Megabass-Salat dazugeben:
> 
> http://img9.*ih.us/img9/9406/anthrax1smallab9.jpg
> 
> ...


Von wem ist das Fröschle und wie lautet der Name? Auch haben will:k
Kannst mal bitte Angaben zu Größe und Lauftiefe machen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Name: Megabass Typ-X Frog
Länge: 5,9cm 
Gewicht: 8,8g 
Tauchtiefe: Oberfläche


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi leute mal ne kurze Frage wollte heute meine neuen Illex Wobbler testen dabei hat sich aber ständing der Drilling im Stahlvorfach verfangen bzw im Snap.Kommischer weise hatte ich bei dem Prologic keine PB damit.Den kann ich auch echt Empfehlen sau geiler Lauf.Also bitte helft mir bin blutiger Anfänger was das angeht?Gruß Pitti


----------



## aliencook (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ja, der Frosch heisst Type-X wie Flo-Zanderkönig schon richtig geschrieben hat.

Zum Laufverhalten: getwitcht überschlägt er sich immer und macht quasi eine "Rolle" unter wasser. Kurbelt man ihn konstant, läuft er ca. 10-20 cm unter der Oberfläche, allerdings dreht er sich dabei schnell auf den rücken und "surft" dann an der Oberfläche. 
Fazit: eher was zum twitchen mit mehr oder weniger ausgedehnten Stops, vor allem wenn die Frösche aktiv sind vielleicht einen Versuch wert!
Ich werd's auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------



## metalhero (24. Februar 2009)

*Mein Beitrag*

So... nun auch mal mein kleiner Haufen.

Mich hat das Wobblerfieber Ende letzten Jahres gepackt.
Nach und nach steigert man sich nun in sachen exklusivität und Preis...

Mit den Rapalas macht es nen riesen Spaß zu fischen, aber der eine Illex Chubby den ich mir jetzt gegönnt habe... einfach Wow!

Mal sehen was demnächst hinzu kommt.

...eine Lieferung Hornets ist noch auf dem Weg^^


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@metalhero

was´n das für ein interessant aussehender Zanderwobbler erstes Bild ganz oben mittig?


----------



## The_Pitbull (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi keiner ein Tip für mich woran es liegt?Gruß Pitti


----------



## metalhero (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Issn Gruffy von Cormoran - Barschimitation.
Läuft echt geil und lässt den ein oder anderen dicken Barsch schonmal ausrassten ;-)

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



metalhero schrieb:


> Issn Gruffy von Cormoran - Barschimitation.
> Läuft echt geil und lässt den ein oder anderen dicken Barsch schonmal ausrassten ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



thanx!


----------



## stanleyclan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, was im ersten bild von links reihe 3 2ter Wobbler im Barschdesign mit dem Puschel.....wat is det für oiner??


----------



## metalhero (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ein Cora Z Belly Shad von Cormoran - top auf dicke Forellen.

Cormoran hat die sicher nicht erfunden sondern eher Megabass oder Jackall Bros, aber ehrlich gesagt werf ich in das ein oder andere Gewässer lieber nen 8 € Wobbler als nen 20 €.
...und der läuft echt gut.

Demnächst hol ich mir noch die Baby Shad's von Cormoran.

Gruß Marco


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

_Heute eingetroffen:m












_


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Raubfischangler 2
Hübsche Köder,den großen Fatso, mit welcher Rute fischst Du den?Hast du ne Broman oDell?
VG Kohlie0611


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Kohlie0611
Nee ich fische die abu garcia ltd edition.
Noch


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Liebäugelst du mit der xtraheavy Variante?


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Kohlie0611
jep ist mir aber noch ein bisschen zu teuer, ich warte lieber eine weile die werden günstiger.#6


----------



## Markus18 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> _Heute eingetroffen:m
> _


Wat sind das für Gummis auf deinen Bildern?


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Markus18
Original Zanderkant-Kauli die bekommst du 
hier http://www.krm-media.de/der-angler/...-Original-Zanderkant-Kauli----fischecht-.html


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So, ahbe mir auch mal wieder etwas gegönnt!
Die Barschsaison geht bald wieder richtig los bei mir, 
da muss man fürs twitchen gerüstet sein!







LG Svenno


----------



## metalhero (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die Illex Chubby's sind einfach die geilsten ;-)


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



metalhero schrieb:


> Die Illex Chubby's sind einfach die geilsten ;-)



Das ist gut, habe mit dne noch gar nicht gefischt!
Kann man ihn eher besser Twitchen oder einfach nur mit krzen Stopps einholen?

LG Svenno


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Das ist gut, habe mit dne noch gar nicht gefischt!
> Kann man ihn eher besser Twitchen oder einfach nur mit krzen Stopps einholen?
> 
> LG Svenno



Der Chuby ist ein einfacher aber geiler Crankbait. In der Regel also ehr zum einleihern da. Aber den kleinen kannste auch twitchen (dann stellt der sich quer) oder kurz auftreiben lassen. Mach was dir damit einfällt, oder besser das, was den Barschen gefällt.


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Raubfischangler 2

schöne Köder aber kannst du vielleicht verraten wo du die salmos weg hast????

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Master Hecht
Hier http://stores.ebay.de/Bait-El-Dorado_Jerkbaits_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ11013521QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Molke-Drink (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> So, ahbe mir auch mal wieder etwas gegönnt!
> Die Barschsaison geht bald wieder richtig los bei mir,
> da muss man fürs twitchen gerüstet sein!
> 
> ...


 

Cool,hab mir seid ein paar tagen fast die selben Köder bei meinem Händler zurückgelegt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Der Chuby ist ein einfacher aber geiler Crankbait. In der Regel also ehr zum einleihern da. Aber den kleinen kannste auch twitchen (dann stellt der sich quer) oder kurz auftreiben lassen. Mach was dir damit einfällt, oder besser das, was den Barschen gefällt.



Ok danke, sry für Offtopic!:m


----------



## steven23883 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Geile Köder habe damit schon denn eine oder ander räuber an denn stock bekommen  
http://www.krm-media.de/der-angler/....html&XTCsid=215d6c758aaeabbbb9ffd9af54979c79


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Kauli und Stint sind schon top! #6

Aber sehe ich das richtig das Jörg keine Stinte mehr im Programm hat? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kauli und Stint sind schon top! #6
> 
> Aber sehe ich das richtig das Jörg keine Stinte mehr im Programm hat? |kopfkrat


 
Aber vier Euro für einen Gummifisch?????? |bigeyes
Datt bünt acht Maaaaark!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sind 3,95 für 5 Stück. Sind zwar auch 8 Mark, aber schon besser.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

doppelpost... zu langsam


----------



## Hackersepp (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal ein paar Köder, die ich mir während der Schonzeit so gönne:


----------



## Leski (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Aber ja net fischen schön aufs Ende der Schonzeit warten ,gell:q


----------



## kohlie0611 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Hackersepp
Welchen Eindruck machen die DAM Sprengringe denn so?Schonmal getestet?


----------



## Hackersepp (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Leski: Vielleicht a wengal auf Schied und Aitel in der starken Strömung... |supergri (aber nur, wenn du wieder ein paar Vollidioten Angebote im Ebay verkaufst |supergri|supergri|supergri :m#d)

@kohlie: Sie machen zwar keinen schlechten Eindruck, aber testen werde ich sie wohl vor dem ersten Einsatz noch!


----------



## Khaane (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Soll man hier eigentlich nur die Neuerwerbungen posten oder gleich die ganze Grabbelkiste?


----------



## Alex.k (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Soll man hier eigentlich nur die Neuerwerbungen posten oder gleich die ganze Grabbelkiste?



Das hab ich auch nicht ganz verstanden, ich habe meine letzen gekauften gepostet. Das Sortiment, ne zu zeitaufwändig.


----------



## King Wetzel (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Egal alles rein was euch liegd


----------



## Hechters (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

*@ Khaane*
    Ja genau, wie _*King Wetzel*_ schon schreibt: alles rein !!! ´Wir wollen alles sehen. Die
    Grabbelkiste + deinen Neuerwerb .

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Student (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi!

Meine neuen Wobbler sind zwar noch nicht eingetroffen, aber da Vorfreude ja bekanntermaßen am Schönsten ist und ich euch gerne im Vorfeld raten lassen will, hier eine kleine Auswahl (Herstellerfotos) |wavey:

Vielleicht kennt sie ja jemand!? Die Farben stimmen nicht ganz mit denen überein, die ich bestellt habe...aber das seht ihr ja, wenn ich die richtigen Fotos hier zeige.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Khaane (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Egal alles rein was euch liegd



Morgen stell ich dann mal das ganze Sortiment rein, brauche sowieso eine Beratung bzgl. meiner Mefo-Blinker - Bzw. möchte ich mit dem Mefo-Fischen anfangen und brauche ne Hilfe bzgl. der Grundauswahl. (Hoffe ich bin hier richtig)


----------



## grazy04 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

klar @Khaane, immer rein hier 

wemmer schommal dabei sind:

Kennt jemand diesen Wobbler ?

15,5cm lang , super laute Rasseln, keine Beschriftung, Logos ect

http://img55.*ih.us/img55/2549/unbekannterwobbler2.th.jpg

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/4997/unbekannterwobbler.th.jpg


----------



## grintz (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sieht aus wie eine (billige) Kopie eines Rappala Super Shad Rap !

Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@grazy04: Ich hätte fast auf Eigenbau getippt. Dafür scheint mir die Schaufel aber ein bisschen zu profesionell.


----------



## soog (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jetzt zeig ich meine sammlung auch mal.


----------



## maesox (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Habe eben noch zwei *Lucky Craft Bevy Shads 60 SP* geordert.

Für gerade mal 8€ beide zusammen u nagelneu (für all die Kritiker die meinen das ganze Zeug sei so schweineteuer)

http://img117.*ih.us/img117/3718/ad271.jpg


Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## stanleyclan (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wo ahst du die denn her?? und wie schwer bzw lang bzw tief laufen die?? lg stanley


----------



## maesox (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

*Länge: 58,5 mm 
Gewicht: 4,6 g 
Tauchtiefe: 1,2 - 1,5 m 
Verhalten: schwebend* 

Direkt aus Japan....Internet machts möglich!!#6


----------



## drehteufel (1. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



maesox schrieb:


> Habe eben noch zwei *Lucky Craft Bevy Shads 60 SP* geordert.
> 
> Für gerade mal 8€ beide zusammen u nagelneu (für all die Kritiker die meinen das ganze Zeug sei so schweineteuer)
> 
> ...



Sieht nach Schnäppchen aus...die Quelle verrätst Du sicher nicht oder?


----------



## eddyguru (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nabend,

heute hat der Fedexman geklingelt:l









gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## BigGamer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> heute hat der Fedexman geklingelt:l


 
Was ist das denn für eine Rolle? ;+


----------



## maesox (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Eddy,da hast aber mächtig zugelangt!!! Sehr gute Wahl...vor allem der America Shad und deine "Schwarze Natascha"!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## aliencook (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die Rolle ist eine Daiwa Steez... Hab ich auch! :vik:
Inklusive passender Rute :l


----------



## maesox (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Suuuuuuuuuuuuper!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## GuidoOo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Man sieht das lecker aus =)*sabber*

Hab gerade nen Video vom Hi-Lo Jerk gemacht...zum Vergleich noch nen Buster Jerk...
Also beim Hi-Lo hatte ich echt meine Not, den zum Laufen zu kriegen...
Vllt war die Rute die Falsche^^


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Rolle? ;+



Steht doch mittig drauf?

Geile Sache, mit dem Röllchen wirst Du sicher eine Menge Fun haben!

Viel Spaß damit! :vik:


----------



## BigGamer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

das hab ich heute als Schnäppchen gekauft, die Swimbaits nur 9,99 und die jerks nur 5 eus:vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ BigGAmer:
mit den jerks von conrad wirst du sicherlich mehr Spaß haben, als mit den Hi-Lo!
DIe wanken richtig schön beim absinken =):l


----------



## BigGamer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @ BigGAmer:
> mit den jerks von conrad wirst du sicherlich mehr Spaß haben, als mit den Hi-Lo!
> DIe wanken richtig schön beim absinken =):l


 
danke!

jetzt brauch ich noch ne baitcaster dazu


----------



## eddyguru (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



aliencook schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist eine Daiwa Steez... Hab ich auch! :vik:
> Inklusive passender Rute :l


 

Hab die Steez heute zum ersten mal mit meiner Arrival 63ML gefischt.Funzte schon ganz ordentlich,aber natürlich waren auch kräftig Perücken dabei|uhoh:.Ist halt was anderes,als dicke Jerks durch die Gegend zu feuern.Hab ja noch zwei Wochen Trainingszeit,bis zum Forellenstart.Auf alle fälle nen Monsterspaß#6

greetz#h


----------



## ricky9187 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich weiß eure wobbler sehn toll aus und manche austattung an kunst ködern sehen schon fast nach 100€ aus .
Tja jetzt komm ich vor 47 jahren kaufte mein opa einen kleinen gold spinner naja eher richtung kupfer. Der Firma DAM für meine opa super teuer.
aber ist mein und alles. ich hab ein remake von ihm und der hat letztes jahr ca. 20 forellen 6 barsche und hechte obwohl er nur 5 cm lang.
keine angst ich hab auch rappala das ganze sortiment.aber!!!


----------



## maesox (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hier nochmal zwei,die meine bc in empfang nehmen wird



*Megabass LIVE-X MARGAY STEP CAT *



http://img17.*ih.us/img17/2070/megabass1bj4.jpg

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/1520/livexmargaystepcatwf6.jpg


----------



## weserwaller (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo, 
weisst du von welchen Hersteller die huchenzöpfe sind ? 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## BigGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weisst du von welchen Hersteller die huchenzöpfe sind ?
> Gruß Steffen


 
Meine?
Die sind Neunauge II und III von Jenzi#6


----------



## Pete Pike (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> ich weiß eure wobbler sehn toll aus und manche austattung an kunst ködern sehen schon fast nach 100€ aus .
> Tja jetzt komm ich vor 47 jahren kaufte mein opa einen kleinen gold spinner naja eher richtung kupfer. Der Firma DAM für meine opa super teuer.
> aber ist mein und alles. ich hab ein remake von ihm und der hat letztes jahr ca. 20 forellen 6 barsche und hechte obwohl er nur 5 cm lang.
> keine angst ich hab auch rappala das ganze sortiment.aber!!!


Allein die Wobbler für Barsch gehen schon an die 100€. Den Rest der Köder nicht mitberechnet (Wobbler machen aber den größten Teil aus). Die Hechtwobbler kommen da ebenfalls noch zu... Naja, ich mag einfach Wobbler  Die wobbeln so schön

//Das ganze Sortiment von Rapala? Das bezweifel ich.


----------



## weserwaller (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Meine?
> Die sind Neunauge II und III von Jenzi#6



DANKE #h


----------



## BigGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Naja, ich mag einfach Wobbler  Die wobbeln so schön


 
Sag bloß, tatsächlich?:q



weserwaller schrieb:


> DANKE #h


 
BITTE #h
:q:q:q


----------



## Schnyder (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi Boardies ,also wenn ich so euer Kunstköder Equipment so sehe da kriege ich schon Lust selber drauf zu beißen|rolleyes....werde die Tage auch mal meine "Geheimwaffen" posten....Muss sagen das zum Teil hier echt schöne Wobbler zu sehen sind,aber daran sieht man das sich die Japaner mächtig ins Zeug legen,Respekt|bigeyes

MFG Schnyder|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (4. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So habe mich mal durchgerungen, die ganzen Boxen rauszukramen.

Bei den Hornhecht- Mefoblinkern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das ein gutes Grundsortiment ist, möchte dieses Jahr anfangen den Mefos nachzustellen. Evtl. haben die Mefo-Profis paar Tipps für mich. #h










































PS: Ich vermisse 2 Spinnerbaits..........:c
     Die verstecken sich wohl vor mir


----------



## Chrizzi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Evtl. haben die Mefo-Profis paar Tipps für mich. #h



Jop, diese Hornhechtschlaufen sollen der allterletzte Mist sein. Ein Händler hat von den Dingern mal geredet. Zwar bleiben die Hornhechte dran hängen, aber diese Methode ist mehr oder minder nur brauchbar, wenn du den Fisch auch mitnehmen willst. Ein Haken soll schonender sein. 
Mit den Schlaufen faserst du wohl den Schnabel von den Viechern zu und im Drill verheddert sich das ganze wohl gerne und die Schnäbel brechen dann auch ab. So die Aussage vom Händler. Das die Dinger den Schnabel zufasern sollen hab ich auch schonmal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Khaane (5. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Jop, diese Hornhechtschlaufen sollen der allterletzte Mist sein. Ein Händler hat von den Dingern mal geredet. Zwar bleiben die Hornhechte dran hängen, aber diese Methode ist mehr oder minder nur brauchbar, wenn du den Fisch auch mitnehmen willst. Ein Haken soll schonender sein.
> Mit den Schlaufen faserst du wohl den Schnabel von den Viechern zu und im Drill verheddert sich das ganze wohl gerne und die Schnäbel brechen dann auch ab. So die Aussage vom Händler. Das die Dinger den Schnabel zufasern sollen hab ich auch schonmal irgendwo gelesen.



Die Hornhechtseide finde ich ziemlich gut, ohne Seide hast du zu 90 % Fehlbisse, da der Drilling sich im Schnabel nicht festsetzt.

Ob der Haken schonender ist, kann ich nicht genau entscheiden - Definitiv sind beide Methoden nicht sehr schonend, da der Hornhechtschnabel recht empfindlich ist.

Mit etwas Geschicklichkeit lässt sich die Hornhechtseide sehr gut lösen - Ohne das gleich der Schnabel abfällt. |rolleyes

Ich nehme aber alle Hornhechte mit, da die geräuchert eine absolute Delikatesse sind. :k

Was ist denn mit den Blinkern, sind die für Mefos eine gute Wahl, bzw. ist man damit gut gerüstet?


----------



## Chrizzi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Mit den Blinkern in deiner Kiste hab ich keine Erfahrung. Ich hab nur 2 Arten in meiner Kiste: Spöket und Snaps.


----------



## GuidoOo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die Tobies sind schon recht gute köder!
Zwar keine Wurfwunder, aber mein Freund hat schon nen paar drauf gefangen ( ich glaube bis jetzt alle)!
Hol dir einfach nen paar Snaps, mit denen kann man eig nichts flasch machen..um die farben kann man sich ja bekanntlich streiten auch wenn Rot,Schwarz normalerweise nicht fehlen darf


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Khaane schrieb:


> So habe mich mal durchgerungen, die ganzen Boxen rauszukramen.
> 
> Bei den Hornhecht- Mefoblinkern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das ein gutes Grundsortiment ist, möchte dieses Jahr anfangen den Mefos nachzustellen. Evtl. haben die Mefo-Profis paar Tipps für mich. #h




Also die Hornhechtseide finde ich auch sehr gut, ob jetzt ein Haken schonender ist, lässt sich drüberstreiten, immerhin brechen beim Fischen mit Haken auch öfters der Schnabel.|kopfkrat
Deine Blinker sind eigentlich ganz gut, die Strippes von hansen sind sehr gut und laufen top!
Schwarz/Rot solltest du dir auf jedne fall zu legen und wie gesagt ein paar Snaps oder Hansen Fight/Flash, dann solltest du gut gewappnet sein!

LG Svenno


----------



## Sladdi (7. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Habe mir wieder etwas zugelegt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@sladdi
Das sieht ja mal garnicht so japanisch aus...
Sind das deine ersten oder hast du davon schon welche getestest? 
Wie heißen diese beiden Schnuckel und wo krieg die her?


----------



## TRANSformator (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Zum Fang von Hornhechten mit Seide gibts ein Video. Ist für den ein oder anderen vll noch interessant. Dort wird das gane auch mit einer Mullbinde versucht, was sich aber als wenig praktikabel erweist.

Hier der Link:
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/hornhecht.html

Gruß


----------



## Siermann (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Seh schöne Bilder,bei gelegenheit werde ich mal eine kleine auswahl meiner großen Kunstködertasche vorstellen
mfg Tim


----------



## Sladdi (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @sladdi
> Das sieht ja mal garnicht so japanisch aus...
> Sind das deine ersten oder hast du davon schon welche getestest?
> Wie heißen diese beiden Schnuckel und wo krieg die her?




 Die beiden sind von MOSA,
der eine ist ein FatBoy mit 38mm und der andere ein LittleBoy mit 32mm länge.
Die beiden sind allerdings meine ersten und noch ungetestet, somit kann ich über sie leider nichts berichten.

Bezogen habe ich die tatsächlich bei Ebay und laut den Preisen im Internet sogar zu einem echten Schnäppchen.


----------



## Hechters (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

...meine neuste Errungenschaft #6


----------



## Khaane (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @sladdi
> Das sieht ja mal garnicht so japanisch aus...



Stimmt, die Wobbler haben keine Schlitzaugen. |supergri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

:q:q:q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Moin... 
Wie soll ich einen Schaufellosen Wobbler führen, z.b den Spro Aruko Shad Jr. ?
Der Sprengring für den Karabiner ist an diesem am Rücken montiert. Angeblich soll dieser zudem mit der Nase bzw. dem Maul/Unterlippe auf dem Boden stehen und der Schwanz in die Höhe ragen. Doch über die Führungsweise für einen See weiß ich leider nicht Bescheid. 
Hat einer Tipps


----------



## stanleyclan (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hey Jungs hab mal ne frage und zwar habe ich gerade die hier entdeckt und gedacht, die sind für den Forellensee perfekt, weil sie verhältnissmäßig schwer sind und nicht zu lang! 

kennt jemand von euch die und konnte mit den schon selber erfahrungen sammeln??

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_7491_Nils-Master-Lotto-Spinner-2-5-cm-Farbe-KS-25.html

MfG Stanley


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (8. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ichhab sowas bisher nur auf barsch gefischt .. hat ganz gut funktioniert .... abba an den meisten forellenteichen sind doch spinner verboten oder ? .. is bei uns in der gegend jedenfalls so


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi also bei uns in der gegend kenn ich 3 Anlagen wo es erlaubt ist.Aber wirst wohl recht haben das es an den meisten Verboten ist#hGruß Pitti


----------



## stanleyclan (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wie fischt man mit denen denn auf barsch??(Montage...)


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und wieder einen Jerkbait mehr|rolleyes
Der kleine Scud von ACE im "Orange-Polka" Dekor
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/782/p3090099d.th.jpg 
und noch nen Bucktailspinner von Joe Bucher...
http://img23.*ih.us/img23/4417/p3090102.th.jpg


----------



## stanleyclan (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

mensch Kohlie du gehst ja voll auf diese Monsterspinner.....funzen die bei euch echt soooo gut?? das du 1000 brauchst??

lg stanley


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich meinte eigtl. dass ich noch nie mit Wobblern gefischt habe, erst recht nicht mit welchen ohne Tauchschaufel, mit den anderen hab ich schon geschleppt....
nun aber: Soll ich den Wobbler einfach mit Spinnstopps einholen oder soll ich ihn immer zum grund sinken lassen, twitchen oder noch anders?
Wäre sehr dankbar eine grobe Führungstechnik zu erlernen 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## TroutSpezi (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal ein Blick in *meine Wobblerkiste* 





Trenne mich gerade von paar Sachen, wer mag einfach mal unter Verkäufe schauen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> mensch Kohlie du gehst ja voll auf diese Monsterspinner.....funzen die bei euch echt soooo gut?? das du 1000 brauchst??
> lg stanley


Spinner ist immer noch für mich einer der besten Hechtköder überhaubt, kleine hab ich genug, nur damit fängt man zu oft Sprotten.Auserdem finde ich es langweilig meinen Horizont auf Mepps und Blue Fox zu beschränken-öfter mal was neues


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Weiß denn keiner Rat?


----------



## maxe-hh (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so meine neuen wobbler:













freu mi9ch schon so auf den mai :vik:

nochma vielen dank an RubberDuck für die hilfe!!!


----------



## stanleyclan (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

was für welche sind die letzten???welche marke und gewicht+tauchtiefe??


lg stanley


----------



## maxe-hh (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

marke ist sheakespeare serie big-s. gewicht weiss nich, da nix drauf stand und auch nicht gewogen denke ca. 15g.
lauftiefe wird wohl ca. 1-2m sein.


----------



## stanleyclan (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wo haste die denn gekauft???lg


----------



## maxe-hh (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

geb ma in der boardsuche big-s ein. findest sonst den thread in günstig-kaufen seite 3


----------



## Mendener (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Und wieder einen Jerkbait mehr|rolleyes
> Der kleine Scud von ACE im "Orange-Polka" Dekor
> http://img23.*ih.us/img23/782/p3090099d.th.jpg
> und noch nen Bucktailspinner von Joe Bucher...
> http://img23.*ih.us/img23/4417/p3090102.th.jpg




Kann man die Joe Bucher Spinner in Deutschland beziehen??? Hatte eben mal gesucht aber keinen Shop gefunden #c


----------



## BigGamer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> hey Jungs hab mal ne frage und zwar habe ich gerade die hier entdeckt und gedacht, die sind für den Forellensee perfekt, weil sie verhältnissmäßig schwer sind und nicht zu lang!
> 
> kennt jemand von euch die und konnte mit den schon selber erfahrungen sammeln??
> 
> ...


 auf solche hatte ich ein paar Forellenbisse...


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Mendener schrieb:


> Kann man die Joe Bucher Spinner in Deutschland beziehen??? Hatte eben mal gesucht aber keinen Shop gefunden #c


Ja, schau mal hier 

http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?id=11


----------



## Mendener (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Ja, schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?id=11



Natürlich #q ... vielen Dank #6


----------



## Ederseeangler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Ab ans Wasser.
Also ich habe einen Sreaming Devil von Spro und führen ihn ähnlich wie einen Jerk. Mit meinem Jerkgeschir geht das super. Also du machst immer große und starke Schläge zur Seite oder nach unten.dann ab und zu eine kleine Pause und dann wieder von Vorne.
lg Tobi


----------



## timy169 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hier 2 neue einer von Illex der Bonnie 128 und der ander von Prostriker


----------



## eddyguru (12. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab heute zwei schicke Poppies bekommen:m









gruß

Eddy#h


----------



## Sladdi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und ich den hier


----------



## klappspaten (12. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Und das gabs bei mir...


----------



## stanleyclan (12. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ klappspaten

was sind das für welche auf dem 2ten foto??


----------



## Leski (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab auch mal 2 neue undn bischen Dropshot-Zeugs hab aber nur die Wobbis geblitzt.
die 2 ham zusammen 13 Euro gekostet,ein schönes Schäppchen


----------



## maesox (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> @ klappspaten
> 
> was sind das für welche auf dem 2ten foto??


 



*Megabass Griffon´s  *


----------



## stanleyclan (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hatte ich mir auch schon so gedacht....sind gut auf Forellen oder??weil schön klein und nicht zu schwer...


----------



## TNT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo,

hab zwar auch ein paar ein paar hübsche Köder angesammelt im Laufe der Jahre aber die befinden sich allesamt in meiner Heimat während ich hier mein Dasein im Praktikum in Nürnberg friste - daher leider kein Bilder im Moment. Allerdings sind letzte Woche mal meine ersten Illex-Wobbler daheim eingetroffen (Squirrel 79 Bone und Arnaud 100 SP Perch :k). Hoffe nur ich versemmel die nicht gleich wieder in irgendnem Hindernis.
Dafür hab ich aber im Praktikum mal Langeweile gehabt :q und mit SolidWorks n paar virtuelle Köder erstellt -> Renderings, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will. Hauptsache böse gucken:vik:

Grüße 

TNT


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

...sehen wirklich böse aus |gr:

Auf der anderen Seite hast Du anscheinend auch ein
gewisses Talent gut umgesetzt.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Brücke zu bauen zwischen
Theorie und Praxis.

Bobster


----------



## Student (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



TNT schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich aber im Praktikum mal Langeweile gehabt :q und mit SolidWorks n paar virtuelle Köder erstellt -> Renderings, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will. Hauptsache böse gucken:vik:



Coole Sache! Ich hab früher mal in Cinema 4D ein paar Dinge animiert, aber die waren nicht so schick *g*

Nur: Seit wann sind die Widerhaken beim Drilling außen?

Mfg

Student


----------



## TNT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Fäkalien geht das hier schnell! :q

Mag sein das ich da n Talent für hab - sonst wär ich ja auch nie Designstudent, der ich jetzt bin, geworden. Aber alles noch gut ausbaufähig. Die Umsetzung in die Praxis wär glaub ich auch nichtmal das Problem - handwerklich ist das nicht so schwierig gegenüber dem was sonst so zu Semesterende im Modellbau ansteht. Ist halt nur momentan ne Zeit- und v.a. Geldfrage.
Wegen den Widerhaken - gleube es gibt schon welche, die die aussen haben und andersherum gefragt - wo ist der praktische Unterschied ob die aussen oder innen liegen? Sollte von der Funktion her doch Wurscht sein oder?

Grüße 

TNT


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab nur die Erklärung parat, aber ob man dem Glauben kann... #c



http://www.catch-company.de/index.htm?raubfischartikel_haken_vmc_-_drillinge.htm schrieb:


> Ab sofort bieten wir aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen auch den Barbarian 8570 BN mit Widerhaken außen an. Der Widerhaken außen hat den Vorteil, dass gehakte Fische sich den Haken nicht so leicht abschütteln können. Besonders Meerforellen-, Barsch- und Hechtangler wissen diesen Haken zu schätzen!


----------



## schrauber78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@student Drillinge mit nach aussen stehenden Widerhaken gibt es schon eine Weile (s.h. Spökets von Falkfish)


----------



## schrauber78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

mist zu langsam...


----------



## Student (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



TNT schrieb:


> Sollte von der Funktion her doch Wurscht sein oder?



Ob die schlechter/besser greifen oder so weiß ich nicht, aber die Abnutzung (bspw. durch Bodenkontakt) ist bei außenliegenden Widerhaken sicher größer ?! Sprich die werden schneller stumpf, wenn ich so nachdenke.

Zumindest hab ich noch keine solchen Drillinge gesehen und dachte, dass es ein Versehen war.

EDIT: Okay, wieder was gelernt...

Mfg

Student


----------



## TNT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

... und da ist das schöne: außenliegende Widerhaken nutzen vllt. schneller ab (wenn man davon überhaupt sprechen kann bevor der Köder sowieso abhanden kommt) und der böse Blick beim Köder mag nen gewissen Instinkt bei den Raubfischen garnicht ansprechen, aber als Spinnfischer findet man's einfach gut anzuschauen und schon das bringt einen dazu so'n Teil zu kaufen. Die meisten Spinnfischer fahren doch auf einfach geil aussehende Köder schon ab ohne genau zu wissen ob sie auch so viel besser fangen (mich eingeschlossen, und ich liebe es meine Box zu öffnen und Köder zu sehen denen ich ohne Grund einfach Vertrauen schenke :vik.

Grüße

TNT


----------



## senner (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ein paar savage gear köder haben auch das "evil eye lid" :q

ich glaub dem fisch ist es scheiß egal aber hauptsache der angler ist zufrieden.


----------



## TNT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



senner schrieb:


> ein paar savage gear köder haben auch das "evil eye lid" :q
> 
> ich glaub dem fisch ist es scheiß egal aber hauptsache der angler ist zufrieden.


 

Ohh nö ne! Ich wollt grad mein dunkles Kunstköderimperium darauf aufbauen als Fundament und BMW-Nieren sozusagen!
Wenn du da irgendwie n Bild oder n Link von hast würd ich mir das auch gern mal ansehen. Hab so erstmal nix gefunden - obgleich die Köder schon sehr reizend aussehen :k

Grüße

TNT


----------



## Hannes94 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da magst du wohl recht haben senner ^^  aber sie sehn  böse  einfach viel geiler aus :r xD


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die Nories Wobbler haben zumindestähnlichkeit mit deinen Gummifischen


----------



## TNT (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Die Nories Wobbler haben zumindestähnlichkeit mit deinen Gummifischen


 
... die schaun wirklich asiatisch aus... von wegen Schlitzaugen (ohne irgendwelche bösartige Anspielung).

Nicht schlecht. Man muss aber auch sagen das meine GuFis theoretisch gut aussehen  - praktisch aber kaum so farblich zu gießen sind. Bleibt nur hinterher "lackieren" bzw färben, was ich persönlich warum auch immer nicht so mag.

Jetzt mal generell: ich glaub ich könnte schon einige sehr geile Köder herstellen - wie gesagt eher ne Kostenfrage. Theoretisch kann man ja die 3d-Daten als STL-Datei 3d-printen lassen oder direkt CNC-fräsen und so einige Köder herstellen. Problem dabei ist nur, dass auch die Illex nicht anders produziert werden, aber da eben genug Aufwand betrieben werden kann auch mal die komplette Gußform zu entsorgen und die Datei zu überarbeiten. Wenn man das privat macht gehen halt schnell mal 300€ flöten rein fürs Material. Der Rest ist sowieso Spekulatius...

Grüße

TNT


----------



## TNT (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Kochtoppangler: Ach so - wenn ich mal semantische Vergleiche ziehen darf:

Der Wobbler sieht für mich nach "Nissan" aus.

Ich versuche mich an "Lamborghini". :q 


Wenn du noch mehr davon als Anregung hättest wär ich dir echt dankbar!

Vielen Dank - kannte ich noch nicht!

Grüße

TNT


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also ich find den Nories einiges geiler als deinen Wobbler 
Was das mit weiteren Anregungen betrifft : Google ist dein Freund


----------



## TNT (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Kochtoppangler

.. ich wollt ja auch nie gegen den Wobbler ankämpfen (war mir ja bis dato auch unbekannt). Ist ja auch so, dass da Leute arbeiten die genau dafür bezahlt werden. Trotzdem: Nissan |uhoh:
OK wenn du mich an diese monopolhafte Suchmaschine verweist werd ich da wohl mal mein Glück versuchen. :m


EDIT: Google-Übersetzungshilfe ist echt sehr unterhaltsam: "Wenn ich in einen Laden, eine Linie durch den Führer, wenn wirft einen Köder, in Bytes, die die Fische zeigen ein anderes Gesicht." ... ich geh kaputt!
Grüße

TNT


----------



## drehteufel (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier meine neue bescheidene Lucky Craft-Sammlung:


















...nein quatsch, ist bloß ein Foto aus dem Bass Pro Shop in Lawrenceville, Georgia.


----------



## hans albers (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

.. moin..

hier mal was zum thema "oldschool"...


greetz
lars


----------



## BigGamer (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. moin..
> 
> hier mal was zum thema "oldschool"...
> 
> ...


 was'n das? :q


----------



## Hechters (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> was'n das? :q


 
Das ist ein DAM Löffelblinker! Steht doch auf dem Bild|uhoh:

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Sladdi (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Hechters schrieb:


> ....Steht doch auf dem Bild|uhoh:
> 
> _VG Hechters_



Naja, die Bildbeschriftung ist nicht gerade aussage kräftig. 
Auch wenn Anglern D.A.M ein Begriff ist könnten die drei Buchstaben dort ja sonst etwas heißen. 

Aber nun weiß ich auch das es ein Löffelblinker von D.A.M ist, was ich vorher auch nicht tat.  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Hechters (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Sladdi 

Dann hoffen wir mal, das hans albers Stellung zum  
Köder nimmt #h

_VG Hechters_


----------



## senner (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



TNT schrieb:


> Jetzt mal generell: ich glaub ich könnte schon einige sehr geile Köder herstellen - wie gesagt eher ne Kostenfrage.



ich glaube du unterschätzt das köderbauen. (oder du überschätzt deine fähigkeiten. weiß ich nicht)

um einen guten köder zu bauen gehört mehr dazu, als nur nen rohling zu lackieren und paar haken dran zu hängen. da sind dinge wie form+aktion, ausbalancierung und gewichtung, stahlachsen, lackierung die hechtzähnen standhält usw..wende dich doch mal an pelznase oder andere gute köderbauer hier im forum. da gehört mächtig viel erfahrung dazu, einen wirklich vernünftigen köder zu bauen. sowas schüttelt man nicht eben mal aus ner CNC-fräse oder 3D lasern.


----------



## hans albers (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

yep...

alter dam löffelblinker
(ich steh ja auf das alte zeugs..)

wird diese saison mal ausprobiert..

greetz
lars


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

die saison kann beginnen für mich....


----------



## TNT (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



senner schrieb:


> ich glaube du unterschätzt das köderbauen. (oder du überschätzt deine fähigkeiten. weiß ich nicht)
> 
> um einen guten köder zu bauen gehört mehr dazu, als nur nen rohling zu lackieren und paar haken dran zu hängen. da sind dinge wie form+aktion, ausbalancierung und gewichtung, stahlachsen, lackierung die hechtzähnen standhält usw..wende dich doch mal an pelznase oder andere gute köderbauer hier im forum. da gehört mächtig viel erfahrung dazu, einen wirklich vernünftigen köder zu bauen. sowas schüttelt man nicht eben mal aus ner CNC-fräse oder 3D lasern.


 

Ja das stimmt schon,

ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass man nen guten Wobbler etc. mal so nebenbei baut . Glaub aber trotzdem das sowas privat v.a. finanziell das größte Problem wäre - möchte nicht wissen wieviele Fehlversuche bei den großen Herstellern entstehen bis endlich mal ein wirklich guter daraus wird #d. Das was man da als Entwicklungskosten anhäuft muss ja auch erstmal wieder eingenommen werden. Als "Hobby" daher sehr unrentabel.
Ansonsten denk ich mal kann man sich bei guten Ködern so einiges abschauen und versuchen nachzumachen (Innenleben). Bei GuFis seh ich da weniger Schwierigkeiten.


Grüße

TNT


----------



## maxe-hh (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so, war die woche im wendland und konnte nich am angelladen vorbei |supergri













[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sn851521bg07.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## GuidoOo (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Enorm!
Den zweiter Wobbler iser der Hammer!
Sieht zwar aus wie son Packet, aber fängt geil Fisch!
Die meisten beim Schleppen =)
ps: meiner ist wech =(


----------



## maxe-hh (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

das hört sich ja gut an. hoffe doch das er hier auch zieht, aber denke doch! grad das weissfischdesing ist sehr vielversprechend. 
soll ja nen schön taumelnden lauf haben, lass mich überraschen.


----------



## JonasH (15. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

War auch gestern noch kleinigkeiten für die Forellen morgen besorgen.


http://img216.*ih.us/img216/9055/spanien064.th.jpg


----------



## drehteufel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Lucky Craft Pointer 78, "Joe Thomas Signature Series", direkt aus'm Kaufhaus:


----------



## grazy04 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> @ Enorm!
> Den zweiter Wobbler iser der Hammer!
> Sieht zwar aus wie son Packet, aber fängt geil Fisch!
> Die meisten beim Schleppen =)
> ps: meiner ist wech =(




sieht wien CoraZ Bad Boy aus oder ?? Den gibbet in verschiedenen Größen

Beispiel


----------



## maxe-hh (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

jo ist der bad boy


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Für den Kauf eines Wobblers oder Gummiköder:

Soll ich auf Markenartikel zurückgreifen oder neue Marken wagen?


----------



## maxe-hh (16. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

also, es kommt ganz drauf an.
würde gucken wie sie verarbeitet sind, vielleicht erstmal einen kaufen und schauen wie der lauf ist ect.
wenn es passt kann man auch ruhig andere "neue" nicht markenprodukte kaufen. ich z.b. stehe voll auf die dreiteiligen molu wobbler, keine marke, sind billig aber ich finde sie sehr gut. 
bei markenprodukten hat man den vorteil das man ganz genau weiss das die qualität stimmt.


----------



## luie (17. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier auch meine


----------



## Student (17. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Soll ich auf Markenartikel zurückgreifen oder neue Marken wagen?



Sind neue Marken denn keine Markenartikel? Aber du meinst wohl eher: Unbekannte Marken.

Es gibt viel Mißt aus China und co., daher würde ich beim ersten Kauf nicht gleich die ganze Palette kaufen....über die meisten "Marken" findest du aber sicher genügend Informationen im Internet bzw. hier im Forum. 

Viele sehr gute Marken sind hier noch unbekannt, andere muss wirklich niemand kennen #h


----------



## Pete Pike (18. März 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So hier mal der Auszug, den ich momentan in meiner Köderbox immer beim Angeln am Mann hab. Kleinzeug wie Stahlvorfach, Snaps, Lösezange usw sind ebenfalls in der Tasche. Bilder leider nur mit dem Handy.

(Draufklicken für größer)

Tasche




Barsch




Barsch




Hecht, nach maximaler Tauchtiefer sortiert (eigentlich nicht nötig, da ich bspw den Jointed meist eh direkt unter der Oberfläche anbiete)




Mehr Hecht




Nochmehr Hecht und dann die zweite Garnitur falls mir mal langweilig wird


----------



## GreenMonsta (7. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meine neuen Köder 

Illex Freddy Cat Walk 170 Heavy Version 65g
Prologic Savage Gear 4Play/19cm 52g 
Rapala Glidn'Rap 12cm/50g
Illex DHK R - 9,5cm/20g


http://img9.*ih.us/img9/2416/dsci0850i.jpg


lg,Ben


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal meine neuen :

2 x Aad Dam Topper Junior 14cm ~50g

Dam Popper 13cm 60g


----------



## Bobster (7. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ola'

was ist denn in den "Tütchen" ?

Messing Rasseln ?
..zum einbauen ?
Länge ?
Durchmesser ?
Gewicht ?
Costa Quanta ?
...und woher ?

...hoffentlich habe ich richtig getippt |rolleyes

Bobster


----------



## stanleyclan (7. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

würde eher sagen das sind Drop Shot Bleie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sladdi (8. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Zwar klein, aber der Mensch freut sich


----------



## safe667 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wobbler die eigentlich immer dabei sind ausser die ganz grossen...
http://img359.*ih.us/img359/1496/1600.jpg
http://img359.*ih.us/img359/9857/2600.jpg
na dann allen nen guten saisonstart 2009....
grüsse safe


----------



## crazyFish (9. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@safe667

Ist das die Plano 4700 Box auf den Fotos?


----------



## safe667 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

nee das is ne doppelstockbox von tackle mate balzer...
trotzdem klasse kiste....


----------



## crazyFish (9. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ah trotzdem danke, muss ich mal im Laden nach den wirklichen Maßen schauen, weil der Aufbau der Plano und Balzer Box scheint 1:1 gleich zu sein. Vllt. passt ja sogar die Balzerbox in meine Bootstruhe, je nachdem wie genau die kopiert haben


----------



## safe667 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hier noch die gummiboxen, die wobbler sind umgezogen , nachmieter sind diverse neue gummis....
http://img185.*ih.us/img185/1002/37000.jpg


----------



## safe667 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

35,5  x 22 x so 7,3, gequetschte 7..
hehe mit nem geodreieck gemessen,hehe


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich wollt mir die Tage mal paar Wobbler für Barsche holen, lieber zu klein als zu groß.
Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen??? Sollen ca. 1-3meter tief laufen und max. 5cm lang.
Dachte vllt. an den Tormentor von Abu, aber ich brauch mehr 

Fischte auf Barsche bis jetzt nur mit Gufis und Spinnern....

Vielen Dank


----------



## keule1111 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

versuch doch mal dein Glück HIER oder in den anderen Suchergebnissen die von der Boardsuche ausgegeben werden


----------



## Hechters (15. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

... hier meine neueste Errungenschaft :k


_VG Hechters_


----------



## Leski (15. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der untere wird dir einige Fische bringen:q


----------



## stanleyclan (15. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

wie heißt der genau??


----------



## Leski (15. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also ich kenn den als Illex Squad minnow fireperch|kopfkrat


----------



## Hackersepp (15. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hey leski altes Haus! wo bleiben deine Neuanschaffungen`?

Du brauchst doch wieder sicherlich ein paar neue Köder |supergri

eh ja, übrigens: wenn du eine TP FC 4000 für 160 Euro zu verkaufen hättest,  - dann würde ich nicht nein sagen. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ebenfalls nicht zur Aspire  - duck und weg


----------



## TNT (15. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ok hier endlich mal mein bescheidenes Sortiment... (bis jetzt hält sich die Verlustrate mit der Anschaffungszahl noch recht gut die Waage |kopfkrat)

Zum größten Teil No-Name-Köder aus irgendwelchen Billig-Angeboten da ich bisher das Spinnfischen eher zweitrangig behandelt habe. Die beiden Illex sind Neuanschaffungen und noch nicht erprobt. Einige Kopytos sind z.Z. noch unterwegs -> Bilder gibt's später.


----------



## Hechters (16. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ stanleyclan

das ist ein Squad minnow "Spawning Tiger" 80 :k

_VG Hechters_


----------



## eddyguru (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Heute kamen nochmal ein paar Hechtleckerlies für den Schwedenurlaub:k









greetz 

Eddy#h


----------



## maxe-hh (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so,  meine bestellung aus den usa ist endlich da |supergri





die etwas kleineren 5-7cm




meine geliebten drei-teiligen




riesen spinner :k, zum vergleich nen 5cm wobbler




und meine komplette köderwand, par spinner und blinker sind noch unterwegs dann gibts noch gummis und der 15mai kann kommen...juhuu
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sn852322o6at.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hmjam lecker Köder!
Meine Kiste quilten auch schon über.... wird Zeit, dass die Saison los geht


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@eddyguru: Coole Baits
Wo haste die Spinnerbaits her und wieviel haben die gekostet?


----------



## BigGamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@safe hast du schon was auf die Storm-Aale gefangen?


----------



## eddyguru (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @eddyguru: Coole Baits
> Wo haste die Spinnerbaits her und wieviel haben die gekostet?


 

http://www.camo-tackle.de/spinnerbaits-wedgeplus-spinnerbaits-c-932_933.html

#h


----------



## marlin2304 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Heute kamen nochmal ein paar Hechtleckerlies für den Schwedenurlaub:k
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Köder hab ich auch, der erste Schritt ist getan.:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

mein neuer Spro


----------



## maxe-hh (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

schicker fisch


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Rubber Duck

Geiles Teil! 

Wo haste den hochgezogen?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Rubber Duck
> 
> Geiles Teil!
> 
> Wo haste den hochgezogen?



Danke!

Bin hier darüber gestolpert...

gibt´s auch hier, aber den sollte jeder Dealer, der Spro führt, auch bestellen können....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## safe667 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@big gamer
nee leider hab ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht baden können...
01.05 kann kommen...
aber ich verspreche mir relativ viel von denen, also laufen tun sie sehr gut,kann man denke ich auch als vertikalköder benutzen....
dort werd ich sie mal austesten und bericht erstatten....
grüsse safe....


----------



## grazy04 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Rubber Duck
> 
> Wo haste den hochgezogen?



Guckst DU

im Video auf der SPRO-Seite sieht der ja super aus


----------



## BigGamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



safe667 schrieb:


> dort werd ich sie mal austesten und bericht erstatten....
> grüsse safe....


 
thx


----------



## Angeljonas1 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Laufen wirklich sehr schön die Fische.....haben schon ne Mange verkauft....für den Bodden und andere größere Gewässer ist auch die xxl-Forelle von Spro sehr zu empfehlen!
Beste Grüße aus Berlin!
jonas


----------



## King Wetzel (23. April 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Meine neues Schmuckstück aus dem Holland urlaub


----------



## FallOutBoy (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo Zusammen,

also meine Vor-Raubfischsaison-Angelnersatz-Einkäufe sind abgeschlossen.
Jetzt müssen se nur noch gebadet werden:

Köderbox I:





Diesmal ziemlich auf dem "Salmo" Trip... :m
Gespannt bin ich, wie sich die 6cm X-Rap Rapalas machen.
Ich habe etwas Bedenken wegen deren kleiner Drillinge (Größe 10). Da bei uns immer auch ein Hecht einsteigen kann, was willkommen ist, befürchte ich, ich bekomm den bei so kleinen Haken 
nicht gehakt, bzw. die kleinen Haken biegen sich auf. Was meint Ihr?

Köderbox II:





PS: Warum werden meine Bilder im Vgl. zum Original im Album so unscharf? 

Schönne Grüß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## grintz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da haste ja ordentlich aufgerüstet #6 ! Bei den X-Raps würd ichs auf nen Versuch ankommen lassen, oft haken kleine Drillinge besser als zu große !
Zu den Bilder: Mit welchem Prog verkleinerst du ? Beim verkleinern gehen oft Details verloren, versuchs mal irfanview (Freeware als Download) ! Damit klappts i.d.R. einwandfrei !

@ all: Kan jemand was zu den Savage Gear Butch Lures sagen http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...tchLure16cmSlowfloat&cName=Wobbler-Schwimmend ? 
Schauen gut aus...

Grüße


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



grintz schrieb:


> @ all: Kan jemand was zu den Savage Gear Butch Lures sagen http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...tchLure16cmSlowfloat&cName=Wobbler-Schwimmend ?
> Schauen gut aus...


 

guck mal hier, da gibt´s einen lustigen Bericht...#h


----------



## Bluefire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@FallOutBoy:

Schöne Köderbox, ich liebe so aufgeräumte Boxen! 
Fast zu schade zum angeln! :q

Scheinst ja den gleichen Zielfisch wie ich zu haben, so wie die Wobbler aussehen. 

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## schadstoff (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Omg schon wieder so ein "ich Profiliere mich mal" thread.....


und nein es ist nicht der Neid ich hab ebenfalls genug von dem zeuchs....

sry aber solche Topics find ich einfach nur doof


----------



## grazy04 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

und das hat jetzt 4 Monate gedauert bis das aufgefallen ist |kopfkrat

Sehr feine Box haste da zusammengestellt !!!! *ich bin neidisch*


----------



## Bluefire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Omg schon wieder so ein "ich Profiliere mich mal" thread.....
> 
> 
> und nein es ist nicht der Neid ich hab ebenfalls genug von dem zeuchs....
> ...



Ich finde den Thread gar nicht schlecht.

Mir ist schon oft ein Köder in einer Box aufgefallen, den ich ganz interessant fand und dann frägt man halt mal nach, was es denn für einer ist.

Dadurch ergibt sich ein interessanter Erfahrungsaustausch und man probiert mal wieder einen neuen Köder...

Da gibt es einige sinnlosere Threads wie dieser hier! #d


----------



## BigGamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



FallOutBoy schrieb:


> Diesmal ziemlich auf dem "Salmo" Trip... :m


 
Ich auch:m
Auf den Salmo Hornet Redhead gabs nen Untermassigen *freu*


----------



## schadstoff (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread gar nicht schlecht.
> 
> Mir ist schon oft ein Köder in einer Box aufgefallen, den ich ganz interessant fand und dann frägt man halt mal nach, was es denn für einer ist.
> 
> ...





ich geb dir im allem recht .....aber so ein bisschen hab ich trotzdem auch recht


----------



## Bluefire (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



schadstoff schrieb:


> ich geb dir im allem recht .....aber so ein bisschen hab ich trotzdem auch recht



NEIN, niemals! :q:vik:


----------



## Stuka1982 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Also ich finde den Thread hier sehr Interessant. #6

Bin immer froh auch mal ein paar ungeschönte Erfahrungsberichte zu der Flut an Ködern zu lesen.

Wenn man nach den Beschreibungen und Videos geht gibts ja nur super fängige Köder auf dem Markt. 

Ich persönlich bin ein großer Fan von Strike Pro Jerkbaits.

Werde die Tage mal meine Liebligsköder zusammenstellen und hier hochladen.


----------



## Stuka1982 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

*
So, hier meine derzeitigen Favoriten aus meiner Sammlung:*







Leider kann ich zur Zeit nur mit meinem Handy Fotos machen. |rolleyes


----------



## dermichl (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

moin|wavey:
kennt einer das ding?
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/548/6223.jpg

find ich interessant und würd ich mir gerne holen.
hat vielleicht jemand erfahrung damit?

petri
dermichl


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

michl, sieht hiernach aus: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155294&highlight=liplure


----------



## maesox (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal die hardbaits,die ich derzeit so im allgemeinen fische (nichts sortiert...einfach aus der Tasche und auf gemacht)

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/3133/img1771n.jpg


http://img530.*ih.us/img530/118/img1773g.jpg


http://img140.*ih.us/img140/2792/img1772agm.jpg



VG Matze


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nicht schlecht, einige sehen auch schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus


----------



## dermichl (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> michl, sieht hiernach aus: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155294&highlight=liplure


  moin Rubber Duck
hmm,der von mir ist 4 teilig und der *Prologic Savange 4Play Herring Liplure* ist nur 3 teilig.
der rote steht bei ebay drin 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*4 teilig.-Joint Minnow steht da nur
*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Länge: 19cm
          Gewicht: 55g
          Tauchtiefe: 2-3 feets
          Verhalten: Suspending

mich interessiert hauptsäch laufverhalten und abnutzung der farbe

petri
dermichl
[/FONT]


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ dermichl: Der Rote hier ist ein Prologic Savange 4Play Herring Liplure, oder ein Nachbau davon.

Guck mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w171RsNgm9s Da sind mehrere Prologic Köder gezeigt.


Edit: Der 4 teilig.-Joint Minnow von dir ist ein Nachbau von den Prologic. Keine Ahnung wie der ist. Der Prologic ist nicht schlecht, läuft aber ohne Schaufen noch besser als mit. [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hab vor einigen Tagen auffe Strasse so eine Plakette gefunden, die (früher...) aus ´nem Groschen gequetscht wurden

tja, und eben kam mir die Idee (quasi ist der Groschen gefallen), und in 5 Minuten |smash: ist dann das draus geworden 

mal sehen, was auf meinen "U-Boot-Blinker" beisst...|rolleyes


#h


----------



## stanleyclan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

LOL geile Idee


----------



## dermichl (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> @ dermichl: Der Rote hier ist ein Prologic Savange 4Play Herring Liplure, oder ein Nachbau davon.
> 
> Guck mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w171RsNgm9s Da sind mehrere Prologic Köder gezeigt.
> 
> ...



weisst du was das original kostet und wie bekommt man die schaufel ab ohne etwas kaputt zu machen?
morgen stell ich auch mal bilder rein ?


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Die Schaufel lässt man dran, man kauft den gleich ohne Schaufel. 

http://sport.shop.ebay.de/items/?_n...=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=Prologic&_osacat=1492

Der Swim&Jerk ist ohne Schaufel - muss dich mal selbst duchrsuchen. Vielleicht gibt es sie auch in einem Shop irgendwo billiger, aber 10 Euro für den kleinen oder 13 Euro für den Großen finde ich ok. 

Ich hab nur den Liplure, also mit der kleinen Schaufel. Läuft auch gut, aber der ohne Schaufel (hatte n Kumpel) lief besser, aber auch viel flacher. Wenn du bei 1-2 m angeln willst, solltest du doch den mit der kleinen Schaufel nehmen.


----------



## dermichl (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

der rote auf dem bild von mir soll 6,99€ kosten,guter kurs oder nicht?
den ProLogic Savage Gear 4PLAY Lowrider 19cm -Koi Carp- find ich klasse


----------



## GuidoOo (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> hab vor einigen Tagen auffe Strasse so eine Plakette gefunden, die (früher...) aus ´nem Groschen gequetscht wurden
> 
> tja, und eben kam mir die Idee (quasi ist der Groschen gefallen), und in 5 Minuten |smash: ist dann das draus geworden
> 
> ...


hehe und dann auchnoch aus laboe =)
Das ist bei mir hier oben =)


----------



## GuidoOo (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Stuka1982 schrieb:


> *
> So, hier meine derzeitigen Favoriten aus meiner Sammlung:*
> 
> 
> ...


zufällig nen paar fangfotos von mir gesehen?^^
Reine Neugierde


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> zufällig nen paar fangfotos von mir gesehen?^^
> Reine Neugierde


 
Springt iwie ins Auge, nicht wahr?|rolleyes


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> zufällig nen paar fangfotos von mir gesehen?^^
> Reine Neugierde



Ich wette seit du hier regelmäßig fänge mit dem Teil postest sind die Verkaufszahlen von der Farbe schlagartig gestiegen :q


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ich wette seit du hier regelmäßig fänge mit dem Teil postest sind die Verkaufszahlen von der Farbe schlagartig gestiegen :q


 
So scheints gewesen zu sein


----------



## steven23883 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

meine köderboxen


----------



## kspr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Prologic-SAVAGE-...|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting


kann ich nur empfehlen habe damit schon viele pikes in holland verhaftet


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, einige sehen auch schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus



Welche denn? Ich seh da spontan keinen #h


----------



## maesox (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das liegt daran,daß du diesen Buster auf Bildern schon gewöhnt bist  :q  Du siehst ihn schon gar nimmer!!


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Das kann wohl sein  Mit der VErkaufsrate.
Aber erstmal werdet ihr mit diesem Köder keine Fangfotos mehr sehen =(
1tens haben die Fische den Köder langsam durchschaut, oder sind halt ins Tiefe gezogen...

Und er ist mir ja "abgerissen"...


----------



## Bobster (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da ich bei uns seit fast 3 Wochen keinen Hecht mehr landen konnte - absolute Kunstköder-Beissflaute #c
habe ich aus Frust schon mal für den Herbst aufgestockt 

...und wenn es dieses WE wieder eine Nullrunde wird,
werde ich mit den Ködern den Hechten gezielt auf den 
Hinterkopf werfen. Gleich von Anfang an mit einem gezielten Wurf betäuben - anstatt zu haken :q

MI Regular Bulldawg
Musky Mania Jake
AdAm 25/11 (die letzte Schleie :q)

Bobster


----------



## GuidoOo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schön schön Bobster =)
Das mit den Hechten kann ich all zu gut nachvollziehen =)
Ich hab auch was neues:
http://img29.*ih.us/img29/534/p1030796.jpg


----------



## Bobster (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

...auch nicht schlecht Guido #6

Bobster


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was neues:



Bestellt oder gibts die Teile hier irgendwo ?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Geiler Köder!


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Der Gute hat Sponsoren


 
Strike Pro-Profiteamangler?:m


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Mal ne kleine Auswahl von mir....4x Topwater

Pencilbaits





Popper





Frogs





Buzzbaits





Diverse Wobbler





Sonstiges Gezumpel





Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Der Waterbug ist ja echt cool, generell echt nette Sammlung


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Dart


Sehr schön!!! Vor allem die Frogs gefallen mir!!#6#6


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Der Waterbug ist ja echt cool....


Das Mistding hat mir noch nicht einen Biß gebracht.:q


----------



## hechtangler2911 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal ein paar Illexwobbler,habe insgesamt über 200Stück,und noch über 500 andere wobbler.natürlich auch sehr viele Gummifische,Jerks,NoAction.usw,aber das würde hier wirklich den Rahmen sprengen,vielleicht mach ich irgendwann mal fotos von allem.





und hier mal ein paar  Riesen





Gruß Sascha


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> und hier mal ein paar  Riesen



Könnt jetzt vom Bild her kaum einschätzen ob die 15cm oder 33 cm haben|kopfkrat
Pack doch mal was als vergleich daneben :q


----------



## kspr (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich seh gar kein bild mehr?! :x


----------



## hechtangler2911 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Könnt jetzt vom Bild her kaum einschätzen ob die 15cm oder 33 cm haben|kopfkrat
> Pack doch mal was als vergleich daneben :q


 
die sind zwischen 28cm und 30 cm,also schon eine gute größe.
muss mir erst wieder eine neue kamera kaufen,die alte ist nicht mehr.

gruß sascha


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Online "gekauft"


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> die sind zwischen 28cm und 30 cm,also schon eine gute größe.



Die oberen beiden sind doch Grandma's oder ?
Wusst garnicht das es da zwischen 23 und 33 noch ne Zwischengröße gibt ;+

Ich Fisch nur hin und wieder mit ner 23er , meine Gewässer sind im Schnitt so 4-6m tief , Da kratzen die teile leider meistens nur den Grund ab


----------



## matze28 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

würd meine besten köder auch gern zeigen dafür brauch ich aber erstmal ne unterwasser-kamera#q


----------



## Student (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



matze28 schrieb:


> würd meine besten köder auch gern zeigen dafür brauch ich aber erstmal ne unterwasser-kamera#q



Und ich eine Leiter, hab meinen Bassday Jerk-Magic vorhin im Baum abgerissen :c - Wollte ihn direkt vor dem Seerosenfeld abstoppen, aber er ist zu weit geflogen...


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Die oberen beiden sind doch Grandma's oder ?
> Wusst garnicht das es da zwischen 23 und 33 noch ne Zwischengröße gibt ;+
> 
> Ich Fisch nur hin und wieder mit ner 23er , meine Gewässer sind im Schnitt so 4-6m tief , Da kratzen die teile leider meistens nur den Grund ab


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber die Grandma's die ich bis jetzt im Einsatz gesehen habe (kleinere Größe), hätten Bleischuhe gebraucht um auf 4m abzutauchen.
Laufen die Dicken wirklich so tief? Das kann ich bei der Schaufelstellung nur schwer glauben!
Gruss Reiner


----------



## tchuppa (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Cora-z Activaro ?

edit by Mod

siehe, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136269


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hatte originale US Grandmas mit 24cm,die wühlten sogar in 9m Tiefe den Grund auf !!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Dart schrieb:


> Laufen die Dicken wirklich so tief? Das kann ich bei der Schaufelstellung nur schwer glauben!



Also ich hab wie gesagt eine in 23cm , laut Jerkbait.com wo ich sie gekauft habe läuft das Teil geschleppt 4m tief .
Ich hatte Allerdings selbst beim Schleppen in 6m Wassertiefe noch sehr häufig Grund/Krautkontakt und aufm Echolot war nichts von 2m hohen Krautbänken zu sehen #c

Aber naja ich schaffs auch irgendwie mit nem 20cm Crane Bait , der angeblich nur -1m tief taucht in 3m Wassertiefe nen Hänger am Grund zu bekommen .


----------



## PureContact (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Illexwobbler,habe insgesamt über 200Stück,und noch über 500 andere wobbler.natürlich auch sehr viele Gummifische,Jerks,NoAction.usw,aber das würde hier wirklich den Rahmen sprengen,vielleicht mach ich irgendwann mal fotos von allem.
> 
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Aber das würde doch den Rahmen sprengen |rolleyes


----------



## Dart (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wieder was dazu gelernt, wie gesagt ich kenn nur kleinere Größen (geworfen) der Grandma's...ist schon ne Überraschung wenn man sich den Köder anschaut.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Dart


Bin auch erschrocken,da ich mit ca 6m gerechnet habe!!


----------



## dermichl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

warum bekommt ihr eure wobbler nicht auf tiefe?
ich schalte bei ner 2,70 spinnrute 2 meter vorm wobbler nen 10 gramm blei,so komm ich auch nach ganz unten und die aktion wird nicht eingeschränkt


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hatten wir gesagt daß wir unsere Wobbs nicht auf Tiefe bekommen????|kopfkrat


----------



## dermichl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



maesox schrieb:


> Hatten wir gesagt daß wir unsere Wobbs nicht auf Tiefe bekommen????|kopfkrat



hmm,nicht direkt.
hier muss man echt aufpassen was man sagt,sind alle schnell angefressen hab ich das gefühl


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Laß dich da mal nicht täuschen #6


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

dummer post, dumme antwort 
Damit musst du leben 

Wir haben uns gerade darüber beklagt, dass die Wobbler beim Schleppen tiefer laufen, als angegeben ^^und nicht anders herum....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



dermichl schrieb:


> ich schalte bei ner 2,70 spinnrute 2 meter vorm wobbler nen 10 gramm blei,so komm ich auch nach ganz unten und die aktion wird nicht eingeschränkt



Dann muss ich vielleicht ne Wasserkugel mit 10gr Tragkraft Vorschalten das meine Wobbler n bisschen Flacher laufen  :q


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hey,dafür gibts doch extra Unterwasserposen!!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



dermichl schrieb:


> hier muss man echt aufpassen was man sagt,sind alle schnell angefressen hab ich das gefühl



Nene das täuscht, die sind nicht böse- die wollen nur spielen


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So, genug drauf herumgehackt:vik:!
Nun mal wieder was ON-TOPIC:l
Heute ist das Packet von Pike-Piekser angekommen:
Beim Mann`s hab ich gleich erstmal die Haken ausgetauscht...
http://img212.*ih.us/img212/9645/p1030823.jpg
http://img254.*ih.us/img254/6606/p1030824.jpg
http://img339.*ih.us/img339/6721/p1030829.jpg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schwimmende Piketimes  hättest auch von mir 2 Stück haben können , find die nicht so toll .


Hab mir auch heute einiges an Jerkbaits bekommen , aber meine Madame ist ne Woche in Dänemark und hat die Cam mit  -.- und die Bilder ausm shop sind hier ja nciht erlaubt .


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Mit Quelle schon!!#6 Also los!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Heute angekommen :

http://www.jerkbait.com/product_inf...time-Sickly-12-5-cm--Medium--Farbtabelle.html

Einen in Crappie und so ähnlich wie Farbe 9 allerdings mit silbern mit leicht grünlichem Rücken .

Dann nen Buster Jerk Shallow in Farbe 36
http://www.jerkbait.com/product_info.php?info=p3948_Buster-Jerk-15-cm-Shallow-Farbtabelle.html
Der wird dann allerdings noch mit Bleidraht so austariert das er extrem langsam sinkend ist .

Und einen Bikini Bait
http://www.jerkbait.com/product_info.php?info=p6147_Bikini-Bait-TurmoilX-18-cm-Farbtabelle.html
in Orange Perch


----------



## dermichl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@GuidoOo
die verarbeitung von dem ersten ist aber nicht so der hit 

petri
dermichl


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat@student:

nur mal ne kleine frage.....wie kannst du von nem wobbler ein bild machen wenn er schon abgerissen is? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## BigGamer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



fabi123 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat@student:
> 
> nur mal ne kleine frage.....wie kannst du von nem wobbler ein bild machen wenn er schon abgerissen is? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 

Na mit ner magischen Glaskugel, das solltest du doch wissen:q

das wird er wohl vorher gemacht haben


----------



## Student (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



fabi123 schrieb:


> nur mal ne kleine frage.....wie kannst du von nem wobbler ein bild machen wenn er schon abgerissen is? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat



Doofe Frage: Ich hab das Foto gemacht, BEVOR er abgerissen ist #6 - Das war noch auf der Festplatte...willst du das Original mit Datumsstempel haben? *g*

Mit einer Super-Zoom Kamera kann ich vielleicht auch ein Foto im Baum machen, aber da muss ich den erstmal wiederfinden....


----------



## Blinker Mann (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

moin,
Jo
Glück gehabt (Hechtsprung Fisch&Fang Heft 07,2009)
mal sehen, was er bringt.:q

Gruß aus Wiefelstede


----------



## Zanderzeit (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal meine Wobbler-Sammlung...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hier mal ein total verrücktes,gestern erstandenes Leckerchen.
Den werde ich morgen in Holland-Vinkeveen mal testen,den kennen die Hechte ganz bestimmt noch nicht,haha


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ Hechtangler: der klappt mit Donutdip ganz gut!


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

D'Oh!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Erschreckender Weise ist der 

1. Garnicht so unbekannt
2. Fängt man damit (zumindest in Schweden) echt Hechte!


----------



## maesox (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

"Geht nicht" gibts eben im Angeln nicht!!#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein total verrücktes,gestern erstandenes Leckerchen.


 

wow, hecht911 geil!

Wo kriegt man denn so was her? Als eingefleischter Simpsons-Fan und Wobblerfetischist wär das echt was für mich!


----------



## maesox (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schau mal hier & hier   #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



maesox schrieb:


> Schau mal hier & hier #6


 
waaaaa, ich brech ab! Thanxxx! #h


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich warte ja immer noch bis es Mr. Hanky als Topwater Pencil gibt|supergri










Hier noch ein paar preisgünstigere Kopien, die ich mir heute gegönnt habe..bin ja mal gespannt ob der Wakebait auch nen Hecht wach macht


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Wer isz Mr Hanky??|kopfkrat


----------



## Kark (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wer isz Mr Hanky??|kopfkrat


  Hanky ist der Weihnachtskot!


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Kark schrieb:


> Hanky ist der Weihnachtskot!


 
Und was soll das sein?#c


----------



## Dennert (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch bis es Mr. Hanky als Topwater Pencil gibt|supergri


 
Versuchs doch mal mit handmade! An Materialmangel sollte es unter Normalbedingungen eigentlich nicht scheitern


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wer isz Mr Hanky??|kopfkrat


Aha, noch jemand der nicht genug Spurenelemente zu sich nimt:q:q:q:q


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit handmade! An Materialmangel sollte es unter Normalbedingungen eigentlich nicht scheitern


 
Da werden doch die Ösen rausgerissen, es sei denn dein Mr Hanky ist fest und steif:q


----------



## Pete Pike (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Vorher Nudeln essen!


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

:vik:man man man....
was für nächtliche Themen hier 
Mal wieder nen paar Köder gestern gekauft =)
http://img268.*ih.us/img268/5899/p1030836.jpg


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schöne Teile, sind das links oben die Pro Buster Bandit ?


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Oben Links:
Strike Pro Big Bandit
Strike Pro Buster Jerk


----------



## BigGamer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Mr Hanky fehlt!


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Mr Hanky fehlt!


Kein Kommentar:vik:



:v

PS: Ist in Arbeit 
Die Nudeln sollten gute Dienste leisten


----------



## BigGamer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Na dann freue ich mich auf deine nächsten Fangfotos


----------



## sc00b (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

etwas hab ich auch ;-)   Nicht viel an KuKö aber es reicht für hier


----------



## hechtangler2911 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schaut mal hier,noch mehr kurrioses,haha


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Omg!!!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sehr kurios =)
Allerdings denke ich, dass mit dem Homer-Spinner (siehe letzte Seite irgendein Link) ein paar  Barsche zu fangen wären


----------



## Tagger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Da sind die aber fängiger ...


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Nicht nur für die Fische....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*






:l


----------



## maesox (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Sehr gute Wahl!! Viel Spaß mit den Piketimes!!#6#6


Hier mein neues BC-Röllchen:

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/1982/img1790.jpg


Sorry für OT!!! Geht ja um Kunstköder!!! Duck u wech....




Diesen gabs außerdem heute:


Sledge-7SP

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/1659/img1793.jpg


----------



## NoSaint (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@maesox, sehr sehr sehr sehr gute Wahl #6! Da wirste bstimmt viel Spaß mit haben #a


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Schöne Rolle Matze!

Ich wüsste auch schon eine Rute an die man die Rolle prima schrauben könnte - Da kann die Fanta zu ebay!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Brauch auch noch ne Steez für meine Steez , ne Premier sieht auf der Rute irgendwie sch*** aus ^^

Also wenn sie dir nicht gefällt ...


----------



## maesox (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Kochtopf...

Vergiß es!!! ;-))))

@Stefan


Ich weiß genau was du meinst#6 Auf das läufts raus und wie ich finde,gibt das ein tolles Gespann!!


@Spezi


Achsoooo stimmt!! Du fischst ja auch nur "Schunder" an deinen Stecken!!#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@maesox

Glückwunsch zur schönen Rolle, aber hat du nicht genug Multirollen?
Oder hast du wieder welche vekauft?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> aber hast du nicht genug Multirollen?



Irgendwie ergibt der Satz für mich keinen Sinn #c


----------



## stanleyclan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



> irgendwie ergibt der satz für mich keinen sinn #c




lol:d


----------



## maesox (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> @maesox
> 
> Glückwunsch zur schönen Rolle, aber hat du nicht genug Multirollen?
> Oder hast du wieder welche vekauft?


 





Das ist für mich ne Baitcaster und keine Multirolle#h
Keine Sorge,momentan paßt alles. Ich habe quasi nicht nen Stall voll "Multirollen" rumliegen,die vor sich hin gammeln.

Ansonsten können sich immer ein paar andere freuen,da ich "überflüssiges" verkaufe. Das Tackle wird meistens mit der Zeit nicht schlechter#c Auch nicht bei dir oder???

Von daher wird einfach nur von Zeit zu Zeit der "Fuhrpark "optimiert".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



maesox schrieb:


> Von daher wird einfach nur von Zeit zu Zeit der "Fuhrpark "optimiert".



Sehr gute Einstellung!!! :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



maesox schrieb:


> Das ist für mich ne Baitcaster und keine Multirolle#h
> Keine Sorge,momentan paßt alles. Ich habe quasi nicht nen Stall voll "Multirollen" rumliegen,die vor sich hin gammeln.
> 
> Ansonsten können sich immer ein paar andere freuen,da ich "überflüssiges" verkaufe. Das Tackle wird meistens mit der Zeit nicht schlechter#c Auch nicht bei dir oder???
> ...



Ja Baitcatser ist ja an für sich auch eine Multirolle, von der Form,

ok solange man es sich leisten kann:m


----------



## NoSaint (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@maesox, sag blos bei dir trudelt demnächst noch die Top Gun ein? Mann dann machste mir aber Konkurenz :m


----------



## maesox (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

NOPE Frank...

Genau gesagt soll es ein St.Croix Aufbau werden!!|rolleyes

Für mich gehts nicht um "je teurer desto besser"...das Ding muß funzen und diesen Stecken durfte ich kurz begrabbeln und habe mich dann hoffnungslos verliebt#c


----------



## NoSaint (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ja, ein Eigenaufau ist halt doch nochmal was besonderes #6

Ich hab auch vor mir eine ML Castingrute aufzubauen, halt eine womit man noch nen 61er Squirrel oder nen 50er Tiny fischen kann...

@All, sorry für mein Ot hier |rotwerden


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



NoSaint schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab auch vor mir eine *ML* Castingrute aufzubauen, halt eine womit man noch nen *61er Squirrel oder nen 50er Tiny* fischen kann...



Da bist du mit einer ML aber ganz schon drüber hinaus. Eine ML ist normal [3-10] bis [5-15] g. Was du suchst ist ehr eine *L* oder *UL*. 



NoSaint schrieb:


> @All, sorry für mein Ot hier |rotwerden



Dem schließe ich mich mal an.


----------



## NoSaint (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Naja so genau nehm ich das nicht mit den Angaben, was ich nehme is auf jenden Fall der PacBay T2SJ720 und der soll bis etwa 2 - 10g haben, daher sollte der für die angepeilten Köder passen... ich hab nen Bekannten der wirft sogar an der Yabai + Premier den Sq61 etwa 18-20m, dann sollte ich den an soner combo doch mindestens so weit bekommen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Naja so genau nehm ich das nicht mit den Angaben, was ich nehme is auf jenden Fall der PacBay T2SJ720 und der soll bis etwa 2 - 10g haben



Würd ich dir nicht empfehlen den Blank !
Hab mir damit ne Spinnrute aufgebaut und das WG ist doch n gutes Stück höher !

Das Teil kann auf alle Fälle n gutes Stück mehr ab als meine MC Days  ML casting ,


----------



## NoSaint (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Naja, in dem Fall geht die Suche doch noch weiter nach nem geeigneten Blank |uhoh:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Bei Mudhole gibts doch einiges an Auswahl mit passendem WG


----------



## NoSaint (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hmm, is halt dan aus USA...


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Guck mal bei Batson. CMW hat ja Batson im Programm und da solltest du die Blanks auch herbekommen. Ich mag Jerks lieber mit einem langameren Taper, also Regula oder Med-Fast fischen, da würde ich dann glatt zu einem RX7 oder RX6 Blank tendieren. 
Ich hab mir einen RX7 ML aufgebaut (Fast-Taper) für Jigs und Rigs. Sehr geiler Blank, ob das WG stimmt muss ich noch genauer testen, aber ein D Chubby (4.3 g) lässt sich damit werfen. 

http://www.batsonenterprises.com/Batson-2008-2009-catalog.pdf


----------



## öring (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hallo,
muss mal ne Frage einwerfen! 
Ich habe gesehen das viele von Euch mit schaufellosen Wobblern angeln. Sind die schwimmend oder sinkend bzw. wie laufen die Teile und warum?;+
Sorry, für die dumme Frage aber ich bin zu 99% Fliegenfischer und greife nur gelegentlich zur Spinnrute.

Petri aus Dresden Öring


----------



## BigGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



öring schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen das viele von Euch mit schaufellosen Wobblern angeln. Sind die schwimmend oder sinkend bzw. wie laufen die Teile und warum?;+


 
Das sind Jerkbaits die gibts schwimmend sinkend und seemi-sinkend. Die werden mit der Rute geschlagen eingeholt.


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

So, ich wills wissen-ist der beste Hechtköder der Hecht selbst....

















und noch ein paar Gummis und´n Spinnerchen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Coole Köder! Will dieses Jahr auch mal ein bisschen mit BigBaits ran, mal sehen was es bringt!


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

_Eben eingetroffen:m

_


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Coole Köder! Will dieses Jahr auch mal ein bisschen mit BigBaits ran, mal sehen was es bringt!


 
Bringen tut es auf jeden Fall was, es selektiert, man hat ev. nicht ganz so viele Bisse, dafür aber  auch nicht so viele Sprotten am Band.Ich konnte in letzter Zeit immer wieder beobachten das kleine Hechte nem großen Glider im Hechtdekor  hinter her schwammen, ihn aber nicht attackierten .Sie haben den Köder nur ab und zu mit der Schnautze angestoßen, aber eigentlich nicht richtig gebissen.Ganz anders bei Hechten ab 75+ , da gabs übelste Angriffe auf meinen Köder….


----------



## Kark (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Viel Spass mit den neuen kleinen Hechten. Den Buster und den Zalt kann ich dir auf jeden Fall absegnen! Die fangen beide (aus eigener Erfahrung). Die anderen beiden kenne ich nicht aber ich denke es war definitiv keine schlechte Wahl #6

Gruß

Kark


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Danke danke, das eine ist der Salmo Jack, ein Pullbait und der Gummihecht ist von Behr.
Ja, der Buster und der Zalt fängt auf jeden Fall!!Der von mir abgebildete ist ein Big Bandit auch von Strike Pro, eigentlich genauso wie der Buster nur ein wenig Größer
VG Kohlie


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich habe/hatte auch so einene Gummihecht von Mosella. Das Ding läuft gut und ist auch fängig, nur war er nach drei 50-70iger Spritzern so zerledert das er nicht mehr ohne 
weiteres Fischbar war.

Das ist mir unterm Strich zu teuer. Dann lieber einen Buster Jerk der zwar auch sehr 
schnell sein Farbkleid abwirft, aber trotzdem noch- ja wenn nicht sogar besser fängt.


----------



## scemler (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dann lieber einen Buster Jerk der zwar auch sehr
> schnell sein Farbkleid abwirft, aber trotzdem noch- ja wenn nicht sogar besser fängt.



Der große oder der kleine?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ich fische nur den Großen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich habe/hatte auch so einene Gummihecht von Mosella. Das Ding läuft gut und ist auch fängig, nur war er nach drei 50-70iger Spritzern so zerledert das er nicht mehr ohne
> weiteres Fischbar war.
> 
> Das ist mir unterm Strich zu teuer. Dann lieber einen Buster Jerk der zwar auch sehr
> schnell sein Farbkleid abwirft, aber trotzdem noch- ja wenn nicht sogar besser fängt.


Ja , stimmt schon-die Farbe ist sehr schnell runter..aber ich finde er war jetzt nicht soo teuer, ich glaube ich hab 9,00€ dafür bezahlt, und er war der einzige Köder auf den wir nach 2 Tagen Edersee nen Biss hatten|rotwerden.
Ich habe schon so oft geschaut obe es einen "werfbaren" Swimmbait gibt, der von der Form und von der Farbgebung her nem Hecht nahe kommt, ich bin nur auf diese Teile von Jenzi/Behr/Storm/Mosella gestoßen und den Lifelike Pike von Downright hab ich auch schon geworfen, mit knapp 12 " und 8oz ziemlich heftig, eher wohl was zum Schleppen...


----------



## mastercremaster (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

was sind den das für mädchenhafte töne, kohli?
der große, starke mann kann die grazilen dunwright hechte nicht auswerfen? was soll ICH denn sagen....
das üben wir demnächst mal. go big, or go home! :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

eingeschlafen, wa?
 |schlafen
na, ich mach mal mit ´nem kleinen Rotauge weiter: klick


----------



## hechtangler2911 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hallo rubber duck,
ein salmo,fische die auch ganz gerne,dann aber als perch,also barsch in 12 und 14cm für hecht und zander.
oder die fatsos und slider zum jerken,nicht schlecht die teile


----------



## tommi1969 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

mal meine kleinen


----------



## __barsch__fisher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hi ihr habt echt schöne köder ich habe nur mal 2 fragen:
frage 1:ihr habt alle wobbler artige köder nur ohne tauchschaufel ich würde gerne mal etwas über die laufeigenschaften wissen und ob es die als oberflächenköder gibt

frage 2: Bei dem bild von tommi1969 ...sind die ersten 5 köder von oben links meeresköder und wie tief laufen sie??


----------



## tommi1969 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

zu frage1:die wobbler ohne tauchschaufel laufen in schlangenlinie auf einen zu,wenn man sie ganz normal einholt.man solte sie nach mit kleinen schlägen mit der rutenspitze einholen.(twitchen)dann bricht der köder schön zur seite aus.
zu frage2:ich benutze diese köder im meer für dorsch u. mefo.die spöket laufen schon etwas tiefer bei langsamer köderfürung


----------



## crazyFish (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> hi ihr habt echt schöne köder ich habe nur mal 2 fragen:
> frage 1:ihr habt alle wobbler artige köder nur ohne tauchschaufel ich würde gerne mal etwas über die laufeigenschaften wissen und ob es die als oberflächenköder gibt


Such mal nach Walk the Dog, das ist der Name für die Aktion der meisten. Die gibt es sowohl für die Oberfläche als auch fürs Flachwasser.


__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> frage 2: Bei dem bild von tommi1969 ...sind die ersten 5 köder von oben links meeresköder und wie tief laufen sie??


Ja das sind ursprünglich fürs Meer entwickelte Köder, Spöket mit Namen. Tauchtiefe hängt vom Gewicht/Längen Relation (gibt verschiedene Modelle) und der Einholgeschwindigkeit ab. (sinkende Köder)

Edit: Zu lange im Editor geträumt


----------



## kspr (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ich fische die spöket oft in holland unter brücken auf barsch, einfach über den boden "jiggen" funktioniert auch wunderbar.

Ursprünglich sind sie aber wie crazyfish&tommy schon sagen zum meerforellen und dorsch angeln vom ufer aus gedacht


----------



## __barsch__fisher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

danke für eure antworten 
kommt es nur mir so vor oder fangen auch zum teil meerforellen köder richtig gut hechte und barsche....naja
hier mal einer von mir der sehr gut fängt 

entschuldigt die schlechte bildqualität mein handy hat nur 2 MP





und hier noch meine 2 lieblingsköder




p.s. super thread ich wollte auch noch mal einen aufmachen wo man sein gewässer vorstellt hat aber nicht funzt. ...
naja vllt versucht es ja noch mal einer von euch....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> ... ich wollte auch noch mal einen aufmachen wo man sein gewässer vorstellt (...)
> naja vllt versucht es ja noch mal einer von euch. ...



Hallo BarschFisher,

klick mal hier

|wavey:


----------



## __barsch__fisher (11. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

schade das der thread nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist :c

dann muss ich wohl demnächst dort mal was reinstellen:m

wieso sagt mir denn niemand das es so einen thread schon gibt^^


----------



## fishcatcher99 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi
Echt tolle Köder habt ihr da!#6 Doch ich als Jungangler vertraue beim Raubfischangeln mehr auf Köfis. Ich gehe zwar auch gern Spinnfischen, muss aber gerade was Wobbler und Gummifische betrifft sparen#q Schade das Schüler noch kein Geld verdienen#c


----------



## Squirrelina (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten
> kommt es nur mir so vor oder fangen auch zum teil meerforellen köder richtig gut hechte und barsche....naja
> hier mal einer von mir der sehr gut fängt
> 
> ...


 

den untersten köder auf dem zweiten bild wie und wo fischt du den???ich habe davon auch welche im keller die sind schon etwas älter habe damit aber noch nie geangelt!!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> den untersten köder auf dem zweiten bild wie und wo fischt du den???



ist doch ´n Tasmanischer Teufel, gell? also ich nutz den wie einen normalen (Blech)Blinker... einkurbeln, ab und zu absinken lassen.


----------



## __barsch__fisher (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ja ich kurbel ihn recht schnell ein mach ein paar pausen und fange barsche und hechte er läuft so 10 cmm unter der wasseroberfläche


----------



## schakal1182 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Aber der Draht ist nicht original, oder?

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass der der irgendwo ganz unten in meiner Köderkoste liegt keinen hat und laut beschreibung irgendwie auf der Schnur (Laufbleiartig) montiert werden sollte. Bei mir hat das Ding nie so recht funktioniert bzw. ich habe nach recht kurzer Zeit den Glauben daran verloren...


----------



## __barsch__fisher (12. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

ne ich habe ihn so gekauft wie er auf dem foto ist


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Aber der Draht ist nicht original, oder?


 
doch, schakal, is orchinoool sou

guckst Du


----------



## schakal1182 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Okay, der Draht war bei meinem nicht dabei. Dann habe ich wohl keinen Original-Devil...
Vielleicht liegts daran das meiner nicht läuft...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

kannst Du doch recht einfach nachbauen... dann würd ich oben aber direkt ´nen Wirbel mit dranmachen

sonst bring den mal mit zu unserem Treff, dann basteln wir da was...|smash:


----------



## Jeens (14. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Habe ich mir jetzt gerade gekauft:vik: und dazu noch einige sehr gute Vorfächer da mir der Köder nicht verloren gehen soll . Ist bis jetzt mein teuerster Wobbler ( 10€) hab meist immer nur mit welchen für 5€ gefischt wollte einfach mal wissen ob teuer auch evtl. hierbei besser ist . 
Gruß Jens|wavey:


----------



## stanleyclan (14. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

drücke dir die daumen, dass er dir die größen und höher bringt, wie im Foto im Hintergrund.


----------



## Jeens (14. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Ja danke wäre schön .
Dir auch viel Erfolg und euch anderen auch Petri. 
#h


----------



## Stuka1982 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> zufällig nen paar fangfotos von mir gesehen?^^
> Reine Neugierde




LOL, ja kann schon sein das du mich in den Farben links oben inspiriert hast. :q

Aber da ich ein großer Fan von Jerkbaits bin und fast alle Farben der Buster Jerks von Strike Pro habe hätte ich ihn bestimmt auch so gekauft.

Dein Erfolg könnte allerdings schon zur Kaufentscheidung beigetragen haben.


----------



## Novice (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hehehe.. So sahen meine Päckchen auch aus die letzten Male. 

Was ist das in der mittleren Reihe ganz rechts neben dem Arnaud und wie heisst die Farbe?
Und ganz unten ProLong A?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

sorry, hab den Beitrag wieder rausgenommen, auf dem Bild konnte man nach Verkleinerung ja kaum was erkennen...

hier ein neuer Versuch (naja, auch nicht viel besser ):


----------



## scemler (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> sorry, hab den Beitrag wieder rausgenommen, auf dem Bild konnte man nach Verkleinerung ja kaum was erkennen...
> 
> hier ein neuer Versuch (naja, auch nicht viel besser ):



Klick' mal auf das Bild.


----------



## crazyFish (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Rubberduck

Versuch doch male einen Bilderupload wie tinypic.com oder *ih.us anstatt sie in den Anhang zu stecken.


----------



## Sebastian R. (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Rubberduck

Werden deine Wobbler immer in Waschschüsseln geliefert oder stellt das deine Form der Vorbereitung zum Probefischen dar? :m


Hast du noch einen Überblick wie vielen Wobblern du ein Heim bietest, oder hast du im vierstelligen Bereich aufgehört zu zählen?

Viel Spass mit den neuen Spielzeugen am Wasser!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



scemler schrieb:


> Klick' mal auf das Bild.



jaja, kenn ich schon (trotzdem danke für den Tipp), ist aber trotzdem leidlich unschaft geworden



Novice schrieb:


> Was ist das in der mittleren Reihe ganz rechts neben dem Arnaud und wie heisst die Farbe?



ja, der liegt leider bauchaufwärts... das ist ein Spro Powercatcher, nennt sich "Fletcher"



Sebastian R. schrieb:


> Werden deine Wobbler immer in Waschschüsseln geliefert oder stellt das deine Form der Vorbereitung zum Probefischen dar?



hehe, hab mich gerade da reingesetzt und suhle mich drin (wollt Ihr nicht sehn) - tut mit den Verpackungen weniger weh!


----------



## Sebastian R. (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



> hehe, hab mich gerade da reingesetzt und suhle mich drin (wollt Ihr nicht sehn) - tut mit den Verpackungen weniger weh!



Entweder du fischst locker mal 40cm Wobbler auf auf Zander und Barsch, oder deine Physiognomie (schweres Wort^^) gibt mir Rätsel auf.

Machs gut!


----------



## Räuberspinner (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort.
Von den Fischen bekommt man ja keinen Komentar zu seinen Ködern.
Die Jerks sollten bekannt sein : Buster Jerk, Cormoran King of Jerk, Abu HiLo und ein Jaxxon. Kommen aber noch 2 Buster und 2 handgemachte Holzjerks.
Die Wobbler sind ein buntes Sammelsorium: Ugly Duckling, Rappala, Lucky Craft Real California u.s.w.
Die Großgummis für Waller sind von Storm und Nonames
Und die kleinen Gummis sind auch alles mögliche. 
Blinker sind teilweise selbstgemacht.


Und JA ich bin  deswegen in Behandlung#6


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Und JA ich bin deswegen in Behandlung#6


Da sollten sich aber andere vor dir anstellen vor`m Untersuchungszimmer:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Und JA ich bin deswegen in Behandlung


 
brauche bitte biiiitte Name & Telefonnummer!

oder gibt´s irgendwo Treffen der anonymen Wobblerholiker (ausser im Angelladen)?


----------



## Mendener (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> sorry, hab den Beitrag wieder rausgenommen, auf dem Bild konnte man nach Verkleinerung ja kaum was erkennen...
> 
> hier ein neuer Versuch (naja, auch nicht viel besser ):




... und am 04. gibt es beim Bernd doch 15% |uhoh: ...


----------



## Bobster (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Rubber Duck

So, so |gr:
was sehen da meine scharfen Raubfischaugen.
Vor kurzen hörte ich noch von Dir:

*Mein Grundsortiment steht jetzt !*

Aha, erwischt :g

Rückfall-Bitte umgehend bei den 
Anonymen Wobblerholiks melden.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@Bobster: sind doch (fast) alles Altbestände oder noch gelaufene Bestellungen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






>> hast Dich doch mit eigenen Augen und Fingern davon überzeugen können, das in meine Boxen nix mehr reinpasst...|smash:


----------



## King Wetzel (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

das sind meine letzden erungenschaften aus holland und wa ssoll ich sagen: ich bin begeistert voralldingen der illex hats mir angetan


----------



## Räuberspinner (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

@ rubberduck

Dafür gibt es beim fachkundigen Angelhändler größere Boxen, bzw neue die wieder Raum für Neues bieten.
Meine Selbsthilfegruppe trifft sich jedes Wochenende am Rhein zum angeln mit Gummifischen und tieflaufenden Wobblern.


----------



## smith1337 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

hier mal meine köderboxen nach dem aufräumen und durchsortieren... die leeren fächer werden die tage wieder aufgefüllt (bestellung ging gestern raus), wobbler fliegen auch gerade übern teich...
in der tasche befinden sich diverse haken und verschiedene vorfachmaterialien.


----------



## zandi2 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab meine Boxen aufgeräumt und die neuen SW-Minnows , Kopytos und Salt-Shaker einsortiert.Mein Waffenarsenal für die kommenden Monate.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

so, heut gab´s nochmal was japanisches...


----------



## barsch-catcher (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hab mir auch ein paar Neue geholt...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Indianer! 




(müsste mal wieder die Tastatur entstauben, was?)


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Gut gemacht!

Grüße JK


----------



## schwallinsall (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Anhang anzeigen 126971


Anhang anzeigen 126972


Anhang anzeigen 126973


----------



## schwallinsall (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Anhang anzeigen 126975


Anhang anzeigen 126976


Anhang anzeigen 126977


----------



## Bobster (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

...nett |schlafen


...bis auf den "Husky"  :k

schon gefischt ?


----------



## schwallinsall (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

klar war der schon im wasser..


----------



## Micha383 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Kunstköder!*

Hi ho...
das sind meine ersten Kunstköder die ich mir mal hier und mal da zusammen bestellt habe...
ein paar Salmo Wobbler kommen nach #h


----------

